# Eric Glennie: Patently Debunked ...or... Let's Have Some Fun!!!



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

My moderator's hat is _off_.



Eric Glennie said:


> Good Evening Gentlemen! I wanted to introduce the forum to the inventor of the crosswick crossover collar. ( design #6 on my website www.ericglennie.com ). I created the first crossover collar in 1994 and the crosswick collar has been seen in almost every formal menswear shop in the country and perhaps around the world. I just wanted to let the menswear community know where this crossover style originated ( my basement). Please take a look my website design#6 to view my patent. If there is any patent attorney that wishes to dispute my claim, please send me an email and my phone is always open. I just want to let the menswear historians out there know where this revolutionary style originated. Thanks Eric Glennie


For more than a year now you have been posting these self-serving threads virtually claiming credit for everything from global warming to the invention of the internet. If you wish to claim credit for having successfully created some really ugly shirt collars ... that's fine. If you wish to have successfully made difficult-to-dispute certifications to the U.S. Patent Office, who am I to question your ethics?

But now you have begun to use AskAndy as your personal repository to create revisionist history. To paraphrase your claim ... here's just a little dose of real history for the menswear historians to include as your particular _Barry Bonds asterisk_:

The cutout collar you "invented" in your basement has its twin which was invented in a Swiss basement. Problem with your "revolution" is that the Swiss basement invention happened in 1982; yours in 1994. Herewith, courtesy of the now-defunct Albrecht & Morgan (currently known as Alumo), photograph and accompanying press information, circa 1982:

And now that thing you refer to as Design #6. Here's my "design six". Until now, I was smart enough not to post photographs of the ugly thing. Yes, you've altered the lengths of the sides a bit, but ... Invention???

Not.

A bit more difficult for me to prove the date of origin of this one ... but I believe that with the help of my family and a few hundred members of AAACwho know me personally, the 1984 date of creation can be reasonably affirmed.

Here's how: The dog ... Alfie ... well, he died about the time you were a'fiddlin' around in that there 1994 basement. I suppose that Damien and Nicole and Joelle are the only ones who could attest to that.

On the other hand, there's that guy in the photographs below - the one with the '70's hairstyle - who is wearing the shirt with the "design six" collar. That guy? That guy is me. Thus year, I'm 57 years old. When you're all done ROFLYAO ... how old would *you* say the shirt is?

'nuf said, Eric. Back to the basement. This time do the right thing. Go to the vault where you store that patent. Bring a match.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

I was going to say something about that outfit, then I realized that I my outfits circa that time likely involved diapers.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL Alex, you rock.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I was wondering why he came in here waving his patents around.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Actually I invented the aforementioned collar in 1979 when I was eight years old. I have successfully patented it in Kazakstan. Eric and Alex, my lawyers will be contacting you shortly.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

> When you're all done ROFLYAO ... how old would you say the shirt is?


Probably around the time "Private Eyes" was released?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> Probably around the time "Private Eyes" was released?


Do you mean to say they're watching his every move?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Good Morning Mr. Kabbazz ! I understood the Ask Andy Forum to be a fashion forum to discuss style. I am presenting new fashion ideas to this forum to see if this fashion community likes or dislikes my style. Simply that. Alex, why not talk about the 15 other designs on my website that havent been seen before, rather than the 1 or 2 you think are similar. I am a glass half full kind of guy and I think the Eric Glennie cut out collar looks much, more fashionable that that 1982 collar. EG is about innovation and invention and my work has the legal paperwork to give my work strength. Please challenge more of my patents and you may see how beautiful and creative my designs are. * There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity** I am just looking for a business partner that believes in me and willing to take my hand-made samples to the next level. 

I am not here to be argumentative, just an artist showing his work and making a statement. Whether you like my style or not, you are seeing something different and a new way to wear clothing. Unfortunately the bad things said about me are expressed publicly in these forums, but there are some wonderful things said to me privately. Thanks for all your comments. EG. 

The patents are simply a piece of legal paperwork staking claim to my work. Everyone wants to stake claim to their hard work.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

acidicboy said:


> Probably around the time "Private Eyes" was released?


@%()*)@(#$... Now I'm going to have Hall & Oates in my head all day. I don't need my brain to turn into a MOR radio station...


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*About them shirts*

"I cant go for that no-o-o, (no can do)."


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> The patents are simply a piece of legal paperwork staking claim to my work. Everyone wants to stake claim to their hard work.


I don't have a dog in this fight but one needs to be careful on the ethical front when dealing with patents in an art/creation arena. 

I give for your consideration the work of a jeweler/artist David Yurman. His original work is fantastic. However, he also happened along the way to patent/copyrights some designs that were original to the Etruscan period of history and are the basics of most jewelry apprentice programs prior to the formal schooling approach.

How do I know this? After military and pre-university, I was a jewelers apprentice for two years. I had made many of the classics while learning basic skills that just happened to also become basic designs in a collection under his name 2004. In 2005, the news came across the jeweler networks and CNN (can't seem to find the link) that Mr. Yurman's lawyers were suing due to replication of design on three types of chains. The chains in question were in silver and were classic Etruscan in design. Yet he somehow managed to get all rights to them.

Point of the matter is, though he is indeed a great jeweler and artist, not all works produced by him are his originals as claimed. I guess I can't lay blame to him on the business front for doing something no one else did with the designs, however on the ethics front, I believe he should have been a little more forthcoming or maybe changes a single element in the design to truly make it his own.

I do wish you the best of luck in your pursuits. Just keep an eye for what has been, and if you get the copyright and or patent then great but do pay homage to that which has come before or where your original muse/ideas came from. I understand as an architect/engineer that many of our design ideas have maybe been produced before though we believe them to be original, I have done it twice now in the work of ship design only to find that the Dutch did the same thing in the 1600's with wood instead of steel. All I can say is just keep an eye out for what had transpired in the past and many will not resent the work you do.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> * There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity**


Is this a typo or are you serious?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Albert said:


> Is this a typo or are you serious?


Id be inclined to agree with him, although not quite in the way he probably means....


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Invalidating prior art if ever I've seen it. Eric, you have to do your due diligence *before* you file.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

nicksull said:


> "I cant go for that no-o-o, (no can do)."


LOL! :aportnoy:


----------



## DunninLA (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr. Glennie,

I have no dog in this, as I am not even a serious clothes person. I'm just a regular guy wanting to look good when I get to the office.

You did not post saying "Hey guys, here are some of my ideas. I think they're cool, and I'd appreciate some feedback"

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You said "Hey guys, I'm a great inventor. I'm great, don't you agree!!"

I think you might want to consult the DSM 3R of DSM4 (can't remember which I consulted 25 years ago to try to understand a student I'd met), and have a look under narcissistic personality disorder. YOu might make a stop at Borderline personality disorder as well, and see how many of the checkpoints fit you.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Good Morning Mr. Kabbazz ! I understood the Ask Andy Forum to be a fashion forum to discuss style. I am presenting new fashion ideas to this forum to see if this fashion community likes or dislikes my style. Simply that. Alex, why not talk about the 15 other designs on my website that havent been seen before, rather than the 1 or 2 you think are similar. I am a glass half full kind of guy and I think the Eric Glennie cut out collar looks much, more fashionable that that 1982 collar. EG is about innovation and invention and my work has the legal paperwork to give my work strength. Please challenge more of my patents and you may see how beautiful and creative my designs are. * There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity** I am just looking for a business partner that believes in me and willing to take my hand-made samples to the next level.
> 
> I am not here to be argumentative, just an artist showing his work and making a statement. Whether you like my style or not, you are seeing something different and a new way to wear clothing. Unfortunately the bad things said about me are expressed publicly in these forums, but there are some wonderful things said to me privately. Thanks for all your comments. EG.
> 
> The patents are simply a piece of legal paperwork staking claim to my work. Everyone wants to stake claim to their hard work.


Couple of points.

1) You're an egomaniacal wanker. You don't hold a candle to Galliano, Gaultier, etc etc etc. The list, in your case, is probably thousands of names long, but suffice to say, your claim of being the greatest menswear designer of all time doesn't appear to be tongue in cheek. I hope you're kidding.

2) Legal paperwork doesn't give design strength. Beauty, function, or both, give design strength. I hope you come up with some designs that have the, dare I say, design, to give your work strength.

3) Mister Kabbaz probably isn't talking about your other works because they aren't what you posted about.

4) I'm not a legal scholar, but "I am a glass half full kind of guy and I think the Eric Glennie cut out collar looks much, more fashionable that that 1982 collar" sounds a lot like saying you made an improved derivative work based off something from 1982. Can derivative works be patented?

5) You make a slew of outlandish claims, then state that you're not trying to be argumentative. Here let me try:



the etruscan said:


> I am not trying to be argumentative, but I am the smartest, most beautiful, most awesome, perfect person ever. Adonis dreamed of waking up and becoming me.


I don't care what the outcome of this debate is, your post is just offensive. Seriously, I wish you the best, I hope you find a business partner, and I hope they handle the publicity.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Genuine question backed back curiosity and concern*

Eric, do you have another job besides inventing collars, etc?


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Here's my "design six". Until now, I was smart enough not to post photographs of the ugly thing.


 You would have been wise to remain smart and keep that thing locked up... :icon_smile_wink:

As for Glennie, he's the most entertaining troll we've had in a long time here so let's try not to scare him away too quickly. Lots more laughs to be had...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

I believe Gaultier and Galliano are great womenswear designers, but I have seen their menswear line on TV and they are boring. What innovation have they (G & G) or any menswear designer brought to men in the past 50 years. In fact, what american designer has shown innovation in menswear. Please enlighten me as to what CK, RL, or TH has brought to American menswear to give us a little variety. I have shown about 15 revolutionary styles for men and women and I dont believe the designers above have 1 or 2 styles that they can simply state as a signature design. I am not errogant, just stating a fact.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

I for one would love to know though where, as you suggest, we might find evidence online of anyone copying your designs. Ive never even seen your shirts anywhere but here on AAAC. Please enlighten us.
If youre right any person who might have picked on copying your work as an advisable career path is clearly in need of some assistance. 
We AAAC members must to work together to ensure that this repellent merchandise (the counterfeits I mean) is stopped!


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I believe Gaultier and Galliano are great womenswear designers, but I have seen their menswear line on TV and they are boring. What innovation have they (G & G) or any menswear designer brought to men in the past 50 years. In fact, what american designer has shown innovation in menswear. Please enlighten me as to what CK, RL, or TH has brought to American menswear to give us a little variety. I have shown about 15 revolutionary styles for men and women and I dont believe the designers above have 1 or 2 styles that they can simply state as a signature design. I am not errogant, just stating a fact.


Definitely. You should adopt "Brummel II" as your pseudonym.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

hmm. I think I'll patent a method of folding a collar so that one point lies over the lapel of the covering jacket. And another patent for a buttondown collar where the wearer doesn't use the buttons. And another patent for a collar with small pockets for collar stays but using no stays. And a collar with a prefrayed tip - think of the hours of wear saved until you would normally reach that point !

I'm the greatest designer since Adam thought that fig leaves were the new naked....


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> I believe Gaultier and Galliano are great womenswear designers, but I have seen their menswear line on TV and they are boring. What innovation have they (G & G) or any menswear designer brought to men in the past 50 years. In fact, what american designer has shown innovation in menswear. Please enlighten me as to what CK, RL, or TH has brought to American menswear to give us a little variety. I have shown about 15 revolutionary styles for men and women and I dont believe the designers above have 1 or 2 styles that they can simply state as a signature design. I am not errogant, just stating a fact.


First off, let me just say that this is the stupidest **** I have read on this forum. If I didn't follow politics, it would be in contention for the stupidest **** I have ever seen.

The word is arrogant, not errogant, though the similarity of "errogant" to error is fitting. American should be capitalized, it's a proper noun.

You are not stating a fact. You are stating an opinion. It is your opinion that Gaultier and Galliano (just two random examples) have done nothing of consequence. It is your opinion that slightly altering the cut of a collar, or sewing a tie out of aggressively contrasting silks is "revolutionary." These aren't facts, they are opinions. You also seem to be of the opinion that they are American, and ask what American designer has given variety. Or, I guess you ask that, you seem unaware of the existence of the question mark.

I'm not going to track down old pictures of designs from notable menswear designers, but looking at something like Giorgio Armani's strictly minimalist clothing, you can see something that approached revolutionary in a way your designs do not. Is it the most exciting, the most revolutionary menswear of the last while? No, definitely not, but even a middling example makes my point.

your designs are not, in any way, revolutionary. You do not introduce some significantly different or unique elements to fashion, you slightly, in a manner practically defining evolutionary, slightly alter elements of existing items. You've got a website with a bunch of vague differentiations from generic, that (to be blunt) look like disco vomited on some horribly trashy sportwear version of sartorialism. While it may be the case that putting a hole in a collar makes for a nice tie perch, it's nothing like revolutionary.

Revolutionary would be something like Versace's (thankfully failed) introduction of the man-skirt, or a new, useful kind of fastener like velcro. Revolutionary doesn't mean adopted, it means fundamentally different.

To avoid bullshit semantic arguments:
evolutionary:
*3* *:* [something characterized by ] the process of working out or developing

revolutionary
adj 1: markedly new or introducing radical change;

Main Entry: *fact* https://javascript<b></b>:popWin('/cgi-bin/audio.pl?fact0001.wav=fact')
Function: _noun_
*3* *:* the quality of being actual *: ACTUALITY* <a question of _fact_ hinges on evidence>
*4 a* *:* something that has actual existence <space exploration is now a _fact_> *b* *:* an actual occurrence <prove the _fact_ of damage>
*5* *:* a piece of information presented as having objective reality

Main Entry: *opin·ion* https://javascript<b></b>:popWin('/cgi-bin/audio.pl?opinio01.wav=opinion')
Function: _noun_
*1 a* *:* a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter *b* *: APPROVAL, ESTEEM*
*2 a* *:* belief stronger than impression and less strong than positive knowledge *b* *:* a generally held view
*3 a* *:* a formal expression of judgment or advice by an expert *b* *:* the formal expression (as by a judge, court, or referee) of the legal reasons and principles upon which a legal decision is based

EDIT: Added a close quote.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> To avoid bullshit semantic arguments:
> evolutionary:
> *3* *:* [something characterized by ] the process of working out or developing
> 
> ...


Facts are written in all uppercase letters while opinions are written in both upper and lowercase letters.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> Facts are written in all uppercase letters while opinions are written in both upper and lowercase letters.


oh damn, the only fact in my post is "EDIT" then.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

so just the entry of the work fact (and maybe the spelling) would be incorrect then?


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

Never mind the collars ( or the deluded "designer" ) what about Supa Dupa Fly Alex in those pics ?!? Just what was that rifle pointed at Alex, your hair stylist ? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CBDB (Mar 9, 2007)

Is it just me or are we in an online episode of "Borat (Eric Glennie) make wonderful fashion to make benefit for glorious AAAC forum"


----------



## Anthony Jordan (Apr 29, 2005)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Never mind the collars ( or the deluded "designer" ) what about Supa Dupa Fly Alex in those pics ?!? Just what was that rifle pointed at Alex, your hair stylist ? :icon_smile_big:


I thought he looked charmingly retro. Or possibly "period." Then again I was probably just a twinkle in my father's eye when those pictures were taken, so should perhaps refrain from comment.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Bertie Wooster said:


> Just what was that rifle pointed at Alex, your hair stylist ? :icon_smile_big:


Maybe we will never find out, but it certainly gives a new meaning to the term "AK-74"...


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Alex
So how long were you a member of the Electric Light Orchestra then? 
Thems some bangin tunes.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I believe Gaultier and Galliano are great womenswear designers, but I have seen their menswear line on TV and they are boring. What innovation have they (G & G) or any menswear designer brought to men in the past 50 years. In fact, what american designer has shown innovation in menswear. Please enlighten me as to what CK, RL, or TH has brought to American menswear to give us a little variety. I have shown about 15 revolutionary styles for men and women and I dont believe the designers above have 1 or 2 styles that they can simply state as a signature design. I am not errogant, just stating a fact.


I think you might very well be the dumbest SOB alive. You take a collar, cut the sides out so you can see the tie underneath and you not only compare yourself to Ralph Lauren but claim to be more progressive and more creative? Have you ever considered working with any other part of a man's wardrobe besides these disgusting collars? O right, you have your classic beveled hem pants. In your pic you look like 99% of american men, in a cheap, ill-fitting suit that looks thrown together.

You my friend are pathologically delusional

MrR


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Brutal but true. Mr. "revolutionary style" here sure needs to go back to school- preferably patterns101, basic fitting, and business ethics.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

All you guys piling on Glennie just have no sense of humor.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

I have read that many of you have not seen designs like mine before and dont understand my style. That is admition that my style is unique because this forum is filled with experts of many ages that have seen styles come and go. 

Art is about changing, twisting, interpreting a different perspective on a traditonal item. A car is a car just like a shirt is a shirt, but what makes people want to buy is a different style. EG is the porsche in a lot of fords. My style has not been seen before and many in this forum admit my uniqueness so I stick out like a "sore thumb". You guys just dont understand what I am showing you because you are used to driving domestic vehicles that basically look the same and wearing traditional american menswear that basically looks the same. Conformity is what you are taught and what is sold to you buy the media and society . The clothing buyers put in the stores clothing styles that sell. Stores wont challenge tradition with unique products because they dont turnover like the stockholders want so therefore you must purchase the product put in front of you, unless you can make your own clothing. 

I have been told by a very influential man in fashion that I am an European designer in an American body. There are a lot more designs in EG's closet and I am saving the best for last. Having an unique vision is not taught in any fashion school, but comes from the heart and spirit. I dont want to piss you guys off, but I just want to show Andy's forum my ideas and get your comments. Discussing different ideas and stating ones comments whether good or bad is what a fashion forum is about. Thanks Andy for keeping my thread open and this discussion is very helpful and insightful. I hope your readers are enjoying what is being said.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> EG is the porsche in a lot of fords.


I assume you mean Edward Green.

Your writing remains indecipherable.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

It'd be a little bit easier to read if he knew when to use "a" and when to use "an."


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I have read that many of you have not seen designs like mine before and dont understand my style. That is admition that my style is unique because this forum is filled with experts of many ages that have seen styles come and go.
> 
> Art is about changing, twisting, interpreting a different perspective on a traditonal item. A car is a car just like a shirt is a shirt, but what makes people want to buy is a different style. EG is the porsche in a lot of fords. My style has not been seen before and many in this forum admit my uniqueness so I stick out like a "sore thumb". You guys just dont understand what I am showing you because you are used to driving domestic vehicles that basically look the same and wearing traditional american menswear that basically looks the same. Conformity is what you are taught and what is sold to you buy the media and society . The clothing buyers put in the stores clothing styles that sell. Stores wont challenge tradition with unique products because they dont turnover like the stockholders want so therefore you must purchase the product put in front of you, unless you can make your own clothing.
> 
> I have been told by a very influential man in fashion that I am an European designer in an American body. There are a lot more designs in EG's closet and I am saving the best for last. Having an unique vision is not taught in any fashion school, but comes from the heart and spirit. I dont want to piss you guys off, but I just want to show Andy's forum my ideas and get your comments. Discussing different ideas and stating ones comments whether good or bad is what a fashion forum is about. Thanks Andy for keeping my thread open and this discussion is very helpful and insightful. I hope your readers are enjoying what is being said.


Why do you assume that we reject innovation in menswear? Soley because we despise you as a person as well as your designs? I like interesting design in my cars, home and clothing. In the same vein I think that you are talentless, obtuse and mentally ill. How can you not realize that not all innovation is automatically positive? (BTW I use the term innovation losely since Kabbaz basically outed you for ripping off others designs and claiming tem to be your own)

The thing about you EG is that in 10 years, when you realize that you have wasted (hopefully) thousands of dollars on patents you will still not recognize your vision and your work as a complete failure but will still contend that your failure is the result of the public at large. To compare yourself to RL is a disgrace. I recommend that you consider the evidence (your 0.00$ revenue) as being indicative of your lack of talent, horrible personality, and horrendous designs.

Normally I never get this fired up but I find you and your designs simply intolerable.

MrR


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> EG is the porsche in a lot of fords.


So every month we'll need to dump $1500 into you for repair and maintenance? No thanks.


----------



## FzyLgic (Jun 17, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> EG is the porsche in a lot of fords.


I can think of several better analogs - Edsel, Vogel, Yugo, etc. Porsche??? Not by any stretch of the imagination, and you have a very active, if misguided imagination.



eric glennie said:


> My style has not been seen before and many in this forum admit my uniqueness so I stick out like a "sore thumb".


As demonstrated ad nauseam, you are not an original, nor an innovator, nor are you unique.

Seek immediate help from your local Mental Health agency, if you are unable to afford treatment, there are assistance programs available to ensure you receive the treatment you so desperately need. Perhaps professional help can uncover the reasons for your need to seek out ridicule and scorn, this is not normal, healthy behavior.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> There are a lot more designs in EG's closet and I am saving the best for last.


Do us all a favor and keep saving them.


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> Do us all a favor and keep saving them.


Don't be such a spoil sport...

I may have to inflict some of my family's efforts on you, including a Victorian patent application by my great grandfather for the World's first (possibly...)chest expanding braces. I think I have described the basic principles of this product in the past, but simply put the wearer was encased in elastic which was attached to trouser and shirt sleeves, so by flinging ones arms apart the crutch of the trouser rose at an electifying pace causing a sharp intake of breath as it made contact with one's nether regions, and a rapid improvement in posture lest it happened again.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Bracemaker said:


> I may have to inflict some of my family's efforts on you, including a Victorian patent application by my great grandfather for the World's first (possibly...)chest expanding braces. I think I have described the basic principles of this product in the past, but simply put the wearer was encased in elastic which was attached to trouser and shirt sleeves, so by flinging ones arms apart the crutch of the trouser rose at an electifying pace causing a sharp intake of breath as it made contact with one's nether regions, and a rapid improvement in posture lest it happened again.


A rather witty measure of raising public health! Well done.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I have been told by a very influential man in fashion that I am an European designer in an American body.


And what a body it is! Please allow me to quote a verse from the South-Sea Bubble playing cards (1720):

_"He that is rich and wants to fool away
A good round sum in North Ameri_ca_,
Let him subscribe himself a headlong sharer,
And asses' ears shall honour him or bearer."_

Cheerio,
A.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric
I said this in an earlier EG thread.
If you really believe in your designs, then you need to step up.
go to a real shirtmaker/tailor/samplemaker. not a local seamstress.
get some real samples made. souce some fabric, take a booth at the next Magic show in Las VEgas(this is a real trade show, not a show for Magicicians, who might like your designs).
show your designs to the many retailers and journalists who work the show. take orders and see if there is interest.
Otherwise baiting the forum members is just a waste of time.

If the store owners buy your designs, before you know it the forum members will be seen wearing your designs. worst case scenario they buy them up at filenes basement at a deep discount.

The least expensive way for you to do this is to take a trip to HK or china and find a factory that will work with you.

I have made variations of your designs at the requests of my customers. these were not designs that I suggested to anyone.

I am not a fan of your designs. there is nothing wrong with trying new things. Just don't call your self a designer. these are just variations on existing details. Gaultier and Galliano are designers. after looking at Thom Brownes new collection, I would call him a designer. not that I like his spring 08 collection either.

carl


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I am just looking for a business partner that believes in me and willing to take my hand-made samples to the next level. Whether you like my style or not, you are seeing something different and a new way to wear clothing.
> 
> The patents are simply a piece of legal paperwork staking claim to my work. Everyone wants to stake claim to their hard work.


I just spoke with my buddy, Al Gore...you know, the much maligned inventor of the internet and before that, the paper clip! If you haven't heard, I am the inventor of oxygen...the air that we breathe. I discovered it as I was attempting to inflate a hot air ballon. As a couple of unappreciated, creative genius's, we feel your pain. Now if you will excuse me, the nice doctor is here with my medication! (winks)


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I am not errogant, just stating a fact.


Nor can you spell.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

FzyLgic said:


> Perhaps professional help can uncover the reasons for your need to seek out ridicule and scorn, this is not normal, healthy behavior.


We all, in one way or another, seek external validation for our belief systems; it's not too great a leap to see that he believes he is ridiculous and scornful and is using our forum for validation of that. I would add that his belief system is right on target.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I have been told by a very influential man in fashion that I am an European designer in an American body.


I presume he then went on to describe, in lustful detail, just what he wanted to do with that American body.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I just spoke with my buddy, Al Gore...you know, the much maligned inventor of the internet


Unrelated to this thread, but could we please stick a fork in that tired joke?
https://www.snopes.com/quotes/internet.asp


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Mr. Rogers! I didnt compare myself to Ralph Lauren. RL is the greatest fashion label in the U.S. In fact, I am stating how different I am from RL, CK, and TH and how different my designs are from those traditional designers. Line up a RL, CK, and TH shirt or blue jeans on the rack, take off their label and logo, and I bet you cant distinguish one designer from the other. I am simply stating my designs are distinguishable from these great designers and distinction is what separates designers from labels.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Line up a RL, CK, and TH shirt or blue jeans on the rack, take off their label and logo, and I bet you cant distinguish one designer from the other.


Maybe you can't, but I'm sure that most of the forumites over here _can_.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Valhson said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight but one needs to be careful on the ethical front when dealing with patents in an art/creation arena.
> 
> I give for your consideration the work of a jeweler/artist David Yurman. His original work is fantastic. However, he also happened along the way to patent/copyrights some designs that were original to the Etruscan period of history and are the basics of most jewelry apprentice programs prior to the formal schooling approach.
> 
> ...


The comedian Allen Sherman once claimed to have copyrighted the Key of "C" and since all other keys are merely variants on "C" and all music is based around keys, all composers have infringed upon his copyright. With Bach alone, he figured he was owed at least 473 Billion dollars, including interest.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

EG, I'm beginning to think your purpose on these fashion forums is to create a jokey, conceptual, art school project, because you really can't be serious.

Your designs can only be validated through sales. That's it, no other way.

Now you've got Kabbaz ripping you: you've received the kiss of death from the Godfather of shirtmaking.

If you're merely deluded, remember this, " Never believe your own hype."


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

m kielty said:


> Now you've got Kabbaz ripping you: you've received the kiss of death from the Godfather of shirtmaking.


I hear EG came up with the idea of leaving horses' heads in people's beds.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Rogers! I didnt compare myself to Ralph Lauren. RL is the greatest fashion label in the U.S. In fact, I am stating how different I am from RL, CK, and TH and how different my designs are from those traditional designers. Line up a RL, CK, and TH shirt or blue jeans on the rack, take off their label and logo, and I bet you cant distinguish one designer from the other. I am simply stating my designs are distinguishable from these great designers and distinction is what separates designers from labels.


EG 
I could easily tell the three brands apart. Of course I am in the industry.
And yes your designs are distinguishable from those of the others. and I bet there are customers for your designs. But there is more to designing a shirt then one or two silly details. you still need to consider, fabric, trim and fit.
You want me to consult? pay me to consult and I will forget the fact that I think the maket for these designs is at best perfect for the movie of the week on the Sci-Fi Channel. Just don't ask me to be your partner.

Carl


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Shirtmaven said:


> EG
> You want me to consult? pay me to consult and I will forget the fact that I think the maket for these designs is at best perfect for the movie of the week on the Sci-Fi Channel. Just don't ask me to be your partner.
> 
> Carl


Thanks Carl ! I dont need a consultant, I just need a manfacturer. I have had inquiries about my casual hybrid collars cause the guys say they want to wear something new to the bar. I have a rock band that called and would like to have a few hydbid shirts in hot colors. I will pay up front for the shirts so would you make them and how much? I dont really need custom shirts, and they would be happy with M,L, or XL cause its the collar they are after, not the shirt. They like how this sport collar sits on the suit jacket or sport jacket. I have also had women call about the same collar and can you help. If your not interested in making my hybrid collars, is there a manufacturer out there for these casual shirts.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

*GRUMBLE*

The word "your" is used to refer to something owned by the person to whom you are writing. The word "you're" is a contraction of "you are," and would be appropriate in your post that should be a pm addressed to Shirtmaven. Did you drive an English teacher to suicide or something? 

*GRUMBLE*

EDIT: it's, don't, etc. GAH!


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> Thanks Carl ! I dont need a consultant, I just need a manfacturer. I have had inquiries about my casual hybrid collars cause the guys say they want to wear something new to the bar. I have a rock band that called and would like to have a few hydbid shirts in hot colors. I will pay up front for the shirts so would you make them and how much? I dont really need custom shirts, and they would be happy with M,L, or XL cause its the collar they are after, not the shirt. They like how this sport collar sits on the suit jacket or sport jacket. I have also had women call about the same collar and can you help. If your not interested in making my hybrid collars, is there a manufacturer out there for these casual shirts.


Eric
Do your research.
There are thre gambert factories in NJ.
MSR Shirt in Ridgefield, NJ
Riply shirt Dallas
Bond clothiers in Houston
Numerous Asian run factories in LA.
Cardeens in LA though they produce in HK

There are plenty more.
Do you have collar patterns that are good to go! Have they been graded and tested? Remeber, you will need to supply measurements as well
JS Prowel might want to do it. Not sure what he charges


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*GENIUS!!!*



eric glennie said:


> I have read that many of you have not seen designs like mine before and dont understand my style. That is admition that my style is unique because this forum is filled with experts of many ages that have seen styles come and go.
> 
> You have the tortuous reasoning that would shame a lawyer! I love it. Its almost a form of genius! Almost. So basically youre saying that because weve never seen your stuff it must be unique therefore it must good. Which means that any of the sartorial tripe you turn out is a guaranteed triumph of design.... provided weve never seen it before. I have to take my hat off you are impregnable sir....
> 
> There is looking different and there is looking insane.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Rogers! I didnt compare myself to Ralph Lauren. RL is the greatest fashion label in the U.S. In fact, I am stating how different I am from RL, CK, and TH and how different my designs are from those traditional designers. Line up a RL, CK, and TH shirt or blue jeans on the rack, take off their label and logo, and I bet you cant distinguish one designer from the other. I am simply stating my designs are distinguishable from these great designers and distinction is what separates designers from labels.


I can go to a discount store (TJ Maxx or something similar) and stand 15 feet from a rack of shirts and pick out the RL Polos with near perfect precision (seeing nothing but the color and thin profile of the shirt). I have done it many times. If you can't tell a RL from a CK, then that speaks volumes about your fashion and style acumen.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

nicksull said:


> You have the tortuous reasoning that would shame a lawyer! I love it. Its almost a form of genius! Almost.


There's such a fine line between genius and idiocy.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

A little insight on what I am trying to do. I am introduding a paradigm shift from generations of menswear. What I mean is that I see fashion in the context of curved lines rather than the staight lines of traditional clothing. I believe fashion needs to graduate from algegra (straight lines ) to calculus ( curved lines) to become fashion forward . Straightline, traditional mens and womenswear has been done and done over for the past 100 years. I dont visualize fashion in straight lines but curves and shapes. I want to match a shaped collar with a shaped pant cuff or suit cuff and then add a little color from a tie , sock , or shirt cuff to create a totally unique look. The suit cuff is shaped thus allowing the color of the shirt cuff to show in a unique shape. Just like in Mathematics, Algebra and straight lines are limited to one area in space. The whole world of math and physics is ruled by the laws of calculus and curved lines because the world isnt perfect. By introducing fashion to curved lines, unique looks are infintismal. thanks EG.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Paradigm shift and other empty marketing bullshit aside, learn about algebra. You have no understanding of basic mathematics.

That being said, your idea of shapes is actually an idea. It's not a new idea, but it's an idea! Yay, progress!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Eric it appears to me - you would get an easier ride - at the other place you are posting-Jack sparrow seems to appreciate your designs-maybe you can make him up a button down collar crossover.he`s not a fan of "trad"ition just call it something ........Ivy and you`ll be quids in.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> A little insight on what I am trying to do. I am introduding a paradigm shift from generations of menswear. What I mean is that I see fashion in the context of curved lines rather than the staight lines of traditional clothing. I believe fashion needs to graduate from algegra (straight lines ) to calculus ( curved lines) to become fashion forward . Straightline, traditional mens and womenswear has been done and done over for the past 100 years. I dont visualize fashion in straight lines but curves and shapes. I want to match a shaped collar with a shaped pant cuff or suit cuff and then add a little color from a tie , sock , or shirt cuff to create a totally unique look. The suit cuff is shaped thus allowing the color of the shirt cuff to show in a unique shape. Just like in Mathematics, Algebra and straight lines are limited to one area in space. The whole world of math and physics is ruled by the laws of calculus and curved lines because the world isnt perfect. By introducing fashion to curved lines, unique looks are infintismal. thanks EG.


This is actually an interesting concept.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh dear I now see Jacksparrow/terrylean/etc etc. is up to his old tricks over on deliquancy island . it seems viscount tangent has changed his name to cheeky monkey , but is still doing his best to burrow his tounge where it shouldn`t be, do you think these people ever get bored ,surely if they concentrated on what THEY were doing rather than been so negative about things elsewhere they would actually get somewhere.

It seems any mention of his name no matter how lighthearted as i did in this thread and he regards it as open season.

does he really think anyone cares.

I did say he had wit and intelligence in a previous thread but , talk about flogging a dead horse.

the cheeky monkey character is just coarse and vulgar.

actually come to think of it thats probably just another of Jack Sparrows inventions aswell.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

I suppose if fugly is both revolutionary and patentable someone here has a winner on hand. Thank God Salvador Dali chose not be a fashion designer or we'd all look like a calculus inspired, fashion forward mess. 

We might as well give a room full of monkeys some shears and fabric. I imagine they'd put all algebraic clothing to shame.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Alot of people here have been kind of rude to you here. But I think it is kind of rude to take out patents as you have done. If you looked at 700 years or more of paintings, drawings, scupltures, literature, trade books and more probably everything you have done has been done before. I don't see how you can be honest to yourself when you pursue these types of patents.

For being a designer how come you don't know how to sew or design a shirt or have common numbers for designing a shirts for the general market. If you want to sell these collars why don't you make some shirts up with these collars and take them to some stores and get some orders and then go to Mexico or China and have the orders made up. And see what happens after that. Many people have made lots of money or lost there shirt by doing so, but that is how business works.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> Oh dear I now see Jacksparrow/terrylean/etc etc. is up to his old tricks over on deliquancy island . it seems viscount tangent has changed his name to cheeky monkey , but is still doing his best to burrow his tounge where it shouldn`t be, do you think these people ever get bored ,surely if they concentrated on what THEY were doing rather than been so negative about things elsewhere they would actually get somewhere.
> 
> It seems any mention of his name no matter how lighthearted as i did in this thread and he regards it as open season.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, this post is, to me, as insane as anything I have read from the poster formerly known as Russell Street. Probably even more so. Just leave him/them alone and he/it/they will lose interest in you. Think "gradeschool playground".


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> The whole world of math and physics is ruled by the laws of calculus and curved lines because the world isnt perfect.


You need a trial of antipsychotic medication more so than anyone I have ever met.

You took a boring and cheaply made point collar dress shirt and cut the sides out.
You did the same with a cheap tennis shirt, and "popped" the back section. 
Can you consider for a moment the fact that other designers may not have made such creations not because they are not innovative but rather because they are hideous and unflattering?

MrR


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Shirtmaven said:


> JS Prowel might want to do it. Not sure what he charges


I already recommended a resource to Eric. He only pissed her off. In short: he's not ready to learn how to be a manufacturer.

These patents are overturned the moment someone produces a sample that pre-dates the application. Alex has done that, in spades.

Whoever fed Eric the line of BS re: patents has just cost him a tremendous amount of time, money and effort. They set him on the wrong course, which Alex, Carl, myself and Kathleen have tried to explain. But, he knows better...

On the industry side of this: no patternmaker can work on Eric's shirts because of that stupid patent. In order to defend it properly, he needs to collect a Non-Disclosure Agreement from every entity in the production chain. An NDA would bar me (or, any contractor I place his business with) from ever working on shirts for other customers, ever.

Sorry, Eric, you screwed yourself on this one! No one is going to sacrifice their livelihood to make you successful. And, if you think you can circumvent that by producing offshore, I warn you that the laws for patent and copyright are not the same beyond these borders. Your shirts will be knocked off the very same season and the contractor will compete against you, directly, which defeats the purpose of the patent.

To WA's question about design & sewing. Designers don't sew. Students of a 4-yr or shorter programs only sew for a couple quarters and patterndraft for a couple quarters - enough to get an overview. They spend more time on merchandising, sketching and illustrating because their jobs are not production-oriented.

If only I could share scans of the sketches I recieve. I got one, last night, of a skirt. My first question was: "how does she get into it?" It was clear to me that the designer had no concept of apparel, sewing or patternmaking - she couldn't even describe the technical details of what she was wearing. And, yes, she was a fashion school graduate - a BFA, actually!


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

I think EG is the same idiot that was in the Pathmark thread on the "Interchange", or maybe from the same family.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I leave for a couple of days, and all Hell breaks loose. Holy ****....

EDIT: All right, fine: "Holy _crap_." Happy now???


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

the etruscan said:


> Couple of points.
> 
> 4) I'm not a legal scholar, but "I am a glass half full kind of guy and I think the Eric Glennie cut out collar looks much, more fashionable that that 1982 collar" sounds a lot like saying you made an improved derivative work based off something from 1982. Can derivative works be patented?


Indeed, you could argue that virtually every patent is a derivative work. the question isn't whether it's derivative. the question is whether its new, useful and non-obvious.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, so I looked at both of the designs (AK's and EG's - see post number 1), and here is my somewhat informed opinion. Possibly EG's designs might have been rejected by the USPTO had they had those particular pictures, with proper dates, been in front of the examiner at that time. But I doubt it.

Additionally, the pictures were not. And the facts are slightly different in with the 2 designs versus AK's pictures. With respect to the first collar, AK's prior art has a date on it, so there's some possibility of objective evidence that's clear and convincing and could overcome the presumption of patent validity. However, the collar designs are different. With respect to the second picture, there's no corroborating evidence of a date, and eyewitness testimony rarely will corroborate a date, so it's not evidence of public use or for sale. For the purpose of the rest of the discussion, I take the position that the A&M picture is clear and convincing of public use or for sale, and the AK collar cut-off is NOT clear and convincing evidence of prior public use or for sale.

EG's D421,328 patent ('328 patent) shows a collar that covers the top of the placket and lacks a button or connection tab at the bottom of the collar points, the Albrecht & Morgan picture (A&M) appears to have a button tab. Additionally, '328 patent has no space between the collar points, the Albrecht & Morgan picture has a circular cut-out. My conclusion would be that the A&M picture does NOT anticipate the '328 patent.

EG's D403,837 patent ('837 patent) shows a collar with about a button width of space between the collar points at the top of the placket and lacks a button or connection tab at the bottom of the collar points, the A&M picture appears to have a button tab. Additionally, '328 patent has button width space between the collar points, the Albrecht & Morgan picture has a circular cut-out. My conclusion would be that the A&M picture does NOT anticipate the '837 patent.

EG's D398,138 patent ('138 patent) shows a collar curving from about a 3/4 button width to about a 1/3 to 1/4 button width of space between the collar points at the top of the placket and lacks a button or connection tab at the bottom of the collar points, the A&M picture appears to have a button tab. Additionally, '138 patent has this curving button width space between the collar points, the Albrecht & Morgan picture has a circular cut-out. My conclusion would be that the A&M picture does NOT anticipate the '138 patent.

EG's D398,137 patent ('137) and D396,539 ('539) are very similar to the '138 patent, with the different of a rectangular cut-out over the button ('137) or a curved diamond cutout over the button ('539) and then the collar curve. No button or tab at the collar points, whereas the A&M picture appears to show a button or tab connection. No space for a tie in the '137 or '539 patents, circular cut-out for a time in the A&M picture. My conclusion would be that the A&M picture also does NOT anticipate the '137 or '539 patents.

The D394,735 patent appears to not be in issue, but would also not be anticipated by the A&M picture.

Conversely, if EG attempted to sue the A&M collar for infringement, he would fail for the reasons stated above.

Strangely enough, I don't see a patent for the collar cut-off thing (like AK's 2nd picture), so I suspect the PTO denied that application.

Caveats:
1) I am not a lawyer, yet. More specifically, I am not your lawyer. Nor do I have any interest in being your lawyer.

2) The analysis is based on my understanding of utility patents, with the anticipation and literal infringement concepts abstracted from utility patents and applied to design patents. I think they're the same, but there are possibly obscure rules that I missed.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

NoVaguy said:


> if EG attempted to sue the A&M collar for infringement, he would fail for the reasons stated above.


This is part of my points re: patents in the apparel industry. You *must* defend your patent or you lose it. It only takes one unenforced infringement to lose all rights to the work you register. If you don't have the pockets to defend a patent, you shouldn't pursue one.

That's not to say _some sewn products_ should not be patented. Some things like technical backpacks, climbing gear, etc. are inventions which advance society, the industry, etc. Patents have purpose when used properly.

Misuse of patents results in stifled creativity - case in point: if I were to sign an NDA (a required component of working for a patent owner) I would be prohibited from applying the tacit and implicit knowledge I gained from that product to any future product. It's the equivalent of barring myself from gainful employment. This makes the cost of retaining experts extremely expensive.

Let's keep with Eric's example. If I were to cease making shirts and shirt pattern for the rest of my life, he would have to pay for that privilege in advance of me taking his project. In the past 20 yrs, I've helped clients produce and sell over $20MM in shirts. I've still got another 32 years before I retire. Retaining me as his exclusive patternmaker would need to be based on: 
gross sales of $30MM + the hourly rate of developing his product + the buy out of my shirt line, too.

What I'm saying, here, is that designers know not what they do. Whoever gave patent advice to an apparel designer should be shot. Eric's legal counsel probably earned a great deal by filing the patent application. But, they failed to do research to determine if Eric's alleged invention was unique and significantly different than a prior inventor's work.

He got suckered by a bait & switch artist. So, I understand his reluctance to accept advice from apparel experts. Though, after receiving the same advice from four independent sources, I'd start to open my mind. I thought I was stubborn!


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

jsprowls9 said:


> This is part of my points re: patents in the apparel industry. You *must* defend your patent or you lose it. It only takes one unenforced infringement to lose all rights to the work you register. If you don't have the pockets to defend a patent, you shouldn't pursue one.


depends on the notice requirements - I'm not sure if the laches run from 1) when the infringement occurs, or from 2) when EG *knew* of the infringement, or from 3) when EG *should have known* of the infringement... most likely it is the 3rd standard.

the rest of your comments are more about patent eligibility (comments about patents stifling creativity, which I mostly disagree with - I am in favor of the "anything under the sun" approach, tempered merely by the abstract idea being ineligible) and business considerations (which I have no comment on, not being the garment industry)


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

> By introducing fashion to curved lines, unique looks are infintismal


Abysmal misuse of the (misspelled there) word, "infinitesimal". Not even amusing as a malaprop!

Proper usage would look something like this: _*The brain of the writer was infinitesimal, or immeasurably minute. He was also afflicted with infantilism. *_


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

jsprowls9 said:


> This is part of my points re: patents in the apparel industry. You *must* defend your patent or you lose it. It only takes one unenforced infringement to lose all rights to the work you register. If you don't have the pockets to defend a patent, you shouldn't pursue one.
> 
> That's not to say _some sewn products_ should not be patented. Some things like technical backpacks, climbing gear, etc. are inventions which advance society, the industry, etc. Patents have purpose when used properly.
> 
> ...


My understanding is: the initial Patent Search is for figuring out if it is worthwhile to pursue the patent process with the invention.

The Patent Office does it's own search before it issues a patent.
It's quite a lengthy back and forth process between the inventor and the U.S Patent Office before a Patent is issued.

Apparently, E.G. got through that process.

Is my information incorrect?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been thinking about developing this shirt style. I think it would be perfect for formal wear since you wouldn't have to wear a necktie!!

What do you gentlemen and ladies think?
Carl, Jonathan, Alex: Want to partner?

Gregory Scott Reid, the best-selling author of "how to be a millionaire" books, and entrepreneur "invented" this shirt style:









And ask me to promote it! Yes that's the necktie looped through the collar!  I told him what I thought of the style and he still asked me on his radio show. The interview is linked from the Home Page and no we didn't mention his shirt!!

His market and I think he knows it are sports figures that either have no taste or just want to be noticed (at any cost). Dress to flaunt not impress!


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

You asked for some input, Andy, yes--go ahead, "develop" that ruffled shirt--don't forget to make a visit to the patent office wearing one! While there, though, beware of the "nice young men in their clean white coats"....:icon_smile_wink:

Your photo of the tie/collar creation has spawned another swell idea: instead of a tie, just slide a pencil through the collar-openings horizontally, for the pencil-neck geek look!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Andy said:


> I've been thinking about developing this shirt style. I think it would be perfect for formal wear since you wouldn't have to wear a necktie!! What do you gentlemen and ladies think?
> Carl, Jonathan, Alex: Want to partner?


Dear Mr. Gilchrist:
Thank you for your offer of a joint venture. Makes me venture that you might already have a joint. Regretfully, I'll have to pass on the Puffy. Perhaps you, as well, should pass on the ole puffy, eh?

In reality, though, the Puffy Shirt is Old News. We have designed an improved and updated model. It's called the Pissy Pullover. Leaving color out of our reasoning, the name derives from most people's reaction when they first see this unique top. "Wow! That's a real pisser", is an oft-uttered acclamation. There were other reasons for such an apropos appellation. When I first handed Antonio 19 loops to sew onto the shirt, he had a petulant pissy fit. And then there was the fellow who, when he first saw it ... uh ... well ... you know: in his pants.

​
Well, gotta go now. Must call my patent attorney.

Sincerely,
Alex


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

m kielty said:


> The Patent Office does it's own search before it issues a patent.


I have only ever dealt with one inventor with a patent. His was a non-apparel item, for which I promptly found the appropriate patternmaker (i.e. foundry). Of what his attorney explained to me, the US Patent Office only processes applications. They do not perfrom historical research to establish provenance of the invention - the onus is on the claimant/applicant.



NoVaguy said:


> and business considerations (which I have no comment on, not being the garment industry)


The issue here is that an applicant consulted legal counsel (i.e. can you do it?) without also consulting business counsel (i.e. should you do it and what will it cost?). In a corporate environment, these two areas interact and work in the best interest of the company's goals. In a world of independent contractors, business and legal counsel are potentially in conflict unless seated at the same table and specifically instructed to develop a solution toward mutual benefit.

RE: Stifling creativity. How could being barred from practicing my trade - as a contractor - not be seen as stifling? If I am forever tethered to produce one single product, _ad nauseum,_ and prevented from plying my skills on other or similar products, is that not stifling my development as a craftsman? Where does allowing talent to wither leave the industry on the whole?

In addition, Eric will need to buy exclusive pre-production, production and post-production support before he can manufacture one item to sell. His startup costs have increased from $200K (in cash, credit and other instruments) to about $1BB (solvent cash upfront) plus a share of royalties. In his case, the patent raised his entry expenses so high that his concept is left to die on the vine until he can raise the capital. I cannot see that situation as supportive of his creativity or spurring him to produce more readily.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

jsprowls9 said:


> I have only ever dealt with one inventor with a patent. His was a non-apparel item, for which I promptly found the appropriate patternmaker (i.e. foundry). Of what his attorney explained to me, the US Patent Office only processes applications. They do not perfrom historical research to establish provenance of the invention - the onus is on the claimant/applicant.


Not true. The patent search performed by examiners are "historical research" - older patent's are historical documents. Additionally, non-patent literature (internet, web sites, books, trade magazines) are searched if appropriate - and would be in the clothing business.

There's no onus on the applicant. Patent claims are presumed to be patentable, unless the examiner makes a prima facie case that they are not.



> The issue here is that an applicant consulted legal counsel (i.e. can you do it?) without also consulting business counsel (i.e. should you do it and what will it cost?). In a corporate environment, these two areas interact and work in the best interest of the company's goals. In a world of independent contractors, business and legal counsel are potentially in conflict unless seated at the same table and specifically instructed to develop a solution toward mutual benefit.


This happens all the time, and really is something Glennie should have considered. Most patents end up being worthless, either because there is no market for the particular item in the first place, or because they've been rendered worthless by non-infringing improvements.



> RE: Stifling creativity. How could being barred from practicing my trade - as a contractor - not be seen as stifling? If I am forever tethered to produce one single product, _ad nauseum,_ and prevented from plying my skills on other or similar products, is that not stifling my development as a craftsman? Where does allowing talent to wither leave the industry on the whole?


Flip side of that coin is that patents spur creativity and disclosure, since they encourage applicant's to disclose their inventions to the public as a whole, rather than keeping them in musty old files like AK's pictures were kept. Patents, by the way, don't bar you from creating something NEW for similar products somewhere else. Rather, it's whatever contractual arrangement you made with the other party. If you don't like those terms, don't sign them.

The patent system is searchable by anybody. AK's files aren't. That's one reason why a number of AK's pictures aren't prior art in the first place just by virtue of being pictures - it's unclear whether they are public use or actually on sale (in this country) offers. Or if they were published. I assumed that the picture with the price and the date would be provable, and but it's very possible these ideas are merely trade secrets by a 3rd party, which do NOT bar the patents. There's a famous example of this - Dr. Gore was NOT the first inventor of Gore-Tex - just the first to disclose - and Dr. Gore got to keep the patent, even after the first person proved he did it first.



> In addition, Eric will need to buy exclusive pre-production, production and post-production support before he can manufacture one item to sell. His startup costs have increased from $200K (in cash, credit and other instruments) to about $1BB (solvent cash upfront) plus a share of royalties. In his case, the patent raised his entry expenses so high that his concept is left to die on the vine until he can raise the capital. I cannot see that situation as supportive of his creativity or spurring him to produce more readily.


I'm not sure how the patent itself did all this......


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

All salient arguments. It appears we view this almost similarly.



NoVaguy said:


> This happens all the time, and really is something Glennie should have considered. Most patents end up being worthless, either because there is no market for the particular item in the first place, or because they've been rendered worthless by non-infringing improvements.


Agreed. This supports my argument that legal and business counsel should be retained, simultaneously. I hope other patent applicants read this and exercise the appropriate level of foresight.

Blaming Eric after he made a decision based on incomplete facts is bogus. His advisers failed a reasonable expectation for sound and knowledgeable advice. Whether maliciously intended or not, they have taken advantage of his ignorance. If I were Eric, that would leave a very bad taste in my mouth. But, then, I'd go the additional step and attempt to obtain judgment against the advisers' E&O policy. The advisers' error resulted in a measurable business loss, which is a covered general liability.



NoVaguy said:


> If you don't like those terms, don't sign them.


Agreed. This supports my explanation why very few - if any - pre-prod, prod, or post-prod contractors will accept an improperly patented item for production, at least in the apparel sector. *If* a factory agrees to review the patent, the cost of the factory's lawyer's fee is expected to be paid by the sponsor of the work (i.e. Eric) .



NoVaguy said:


> I'm not sure how the patent itself did all this......


I had explained this previously. Eric will need to buy exclusive arrangements with pre-prod, prod and post-prod entities if he expects an NDA to be collected from each. A patent is, therefore, directly related to inflated costs.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

I cant say that this thread is one of AAAC's finer moments.

I thought this would only be an SF type of thing.

I find that sad.


----------



## wgb (Mar 2, 2007)

NoVaguy said:


> Ok, so I looked at both of the designs (AK's and EG's - see post number 1), and here is my somewhat informed opinion. Possibly EG's designs might have been rejected by the USPTO had they had those particular pictures, with proper dates, been in front of the examiner at that time. But I doubt it.
> 
> Additionally, the pictures were not. And the facts are slightly different in with the 2 designs versus AK's pictures. ....
> 
> ...


As an IP lawyer (also absolutely not willing to create an attorney-client relationship with EG), I applaud your analysis, but it should be taken farther. For a design to be patentable, it not only needs to be novel, which you address, but also non-obvious. The standard is whether the innovation would be obvious to one skilled in the art. Looking at the 1982 Cardin advert posted by AK (which by the way, EG would have been presumed as to be aware of as it was a public advertisement), I think one would be hard-pressed to find that the innovations, even if novel, weren't obvious from that 1982 design, particularly to one skilled in the art.

The simple fact is that a patent is only as strong as the search for prior art that was either disclosed by the applicant or examined as part of the application process, and that takes $$. That's why the "we'll get you a patent for $1500" ads are such a scam. Sure you get the patent but it's so weak as to be worthless or, worse yet, easy to invalidate due to the prior art that $1500 process doesn't find. Many, many patents are invalidated by prior art that a challenger brings forward from innumerable sources. In fact, if any folks in the business thought that the designs had significant commercial merit, they'd request a re-examination of the patent(s) based on the prior art.

As I said in my original post, just because something may be patentable doesn't make it a market sucess. In this case, despite the self-promotion, it looks like the innovations are neither. The fact that the orginal design patent has neither led to widespread adoption nor a challenge despite being in existence for several years is evidence enough.

I rest my case. Your witness, Counsellor. :icon_smile:


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! I'm off (way off) on a business trip and have been unable to find the time to read the forum for a few days. This evening I found myself with a few minutes to check in and found this thread...has April first come early? Or is this for real? It's like Ask Andy meets the Jerry Springer show...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had some wonderful responses privately, but publicly there are very few positive reactions. More ridicule and jester than understanding. The "witch hunt" is still very real in traditional times and some forum members are reluctant to claim their acceptance of my style publicly for fear of retribution from the gallery. Challenging the status quo is very difficult. I am a man with dignity and the negative comments do sting , but I believe in my product and my imagination keeps me plowing through the adversity. I am confident I am the future of menswear. I just need to surround myself with wonderful people. I am presently working with Cardeens and Paul Perry to manufacture my custom dress shirts. 

Why so much attention on the patents and their validity rather than talking about an unique style from and unknown designer in menswear? You have one designer with 15 revolutionary designs and you think I stole these ideas from other people. Thats impossible from a 24 year old kid just out of college who studied health sciences. In fact, it very rare to see any designer in the past 50 years that can claim 1 or 2 revolutionary designs as a signature style to define history. I am showing 15 historical styles on my website. 

I am not trained nor studied fashion so my ideas are not tainted by the designs of my ancestors or other previous designers or other patent holders. When I was 24, I had no clue how to research previous patents. In fact, I majored in Biology and minored in chemistry and psychology. I think up different ideas and use fabric as my canvas. The patents are to keep the jack-off, knock offs in check. Any knock off designer that wants to knock off my style, my very high-profile collar and cuff style , is stating to the fashion world he/she has to steal my ideas to be claimed a designer. A knock off artist is committing business suicide by knocking off my products. My patents claim precedence LEGALLY and is a great marketing tool to associate my name with my innovative, high-profile collar and cuff designs. Court is too expensive to challenge the knock offs because they have big bucks and I dont have very much money,, but I have that option to sue. Why would a big fish want to steal from a little fish ? I am the only one legally to claim precedence since I am the patent holder. 

You dont need a fancy logo or label to know you are wearing an Eric Glennie signature dress shirt. The public wants to know where these designs came from and to be honest, I cant beat the competition to the market, so I have be smarter than the competition, thus the reasoning behind the patents. Thank you for spreading my name out there and I seriously need to get my products on some high-profile celebrities or high-profile stores in NYC or LA. Any help is greatly appreciated. Cardeens is a wonderful custom shirtmaker with a great variety of fabrics and expertise and Paul Perry has my patterns on file. I just simpy bring my ideas and customers to Cardeens and Paul makes the magic on fabric and sends out my shirts. Thanks EG.


----------



## emorel98 (Oct 9, 2005)

FIHTies said:


> I cant say that this thread is one of AAAC's finer moments.
> 
> I thought this would only be an SF type of thing.
> 
> I find that sad.


what kind of a swipe at SF is that????


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Thank you for spreading my name out there and I seriously need to get my products on some *high-profile celebrities*


Which high profile celebrities do you have in mind?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

You asked a serious question. Here is a *VERY* serious answer.



eric glennie said:


> Why so much attention on the patents and their validity ...


Because *you* in *every* post you have ever made here have *emphasized your patents.*



eric glennie said:


> ...rather than talking about an unique style from and unknown designer in menswear?


1] It does not seem that "unique" is pleasing to the vast majority of readers here. The Edsel was unique. Howard Hughes plywood airplane was unique. Icarus' wings were unique.
2] Being an "unknown designer in menswear" merits you membership in a small crowd somewhere north of 100,000 strong. It is neither a very impressive nor unique credential.



eric glennie said:


> You have one designer with 15 revolutionary designs and you think I stole these ideas from other people.


No, we don't think you "stole" them. What you adamantly refuse to acknowledge it that they were not the first of their kind. They were merely the first for which someone bothered to get a patent.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

emorel98 said:


> what kind of a swipe at SF is that????


A well deserved and accurate one, J/O.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

emorel98 said:


> what kind of a swipe at SF is that????


Its not a swipe at either of the two fora.

Until now the all or at least most of the ad hominem attacks were limited to SF, which has in general more liberal (no, steve B. Thats not a political statement) moderation.

Lets call many of these posts for what they are, Attacks. And whether or not they are deserved they dont change the fact that ad hominem attacks are always ugly and reflect negatively on those that make them.

Thats what i find sad about this thread and the others of its ilk.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Moderator's hat ON:

*YO!*

Swipe at me. Swipe the collars. Swipe the patents. Swipe my shirts. *BUT DON'T SWIPE OTHER FORA! Not here.
*
Hat OFF.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Cardeens is a wonderful custom shirtmaker with a great variety of fabrics and expertise and Paul Perry has my patterns on file. I just simpy bring my ideas and customers to Cardeens and Paul makes the magic on fabric and sends out my shirts. Thanks EG.


Eric,

You're done, then. Your focus is no longer manufacturing, it's sales. Please, feel free to market your product. But, this is not the place for that. This a discussion forum for clothing.

The reason we take notice (and, offense) of your claim to a patent is because of your current marketing schlock. We in the industry know the value of patents and the logistics & limitations of producing patented work.



eric glennie said:


> Court is too expensive to challenge the knock offs because they have big bucks and I dont have very much money,, but I have that option to sue.


Actually, this is incorrect. If you use a patent to prevent knock-offs, you must defend against _every_ knock-off. If one slips by, you've nullified all future claims. If you knew what patents were, you'd recognize that your statement means you're not serious about defending your work. So, why the added expense, headache and complications if you don't require them?


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

wgb said:


> As an IP lawyer (also absolutely not willing to create an attorney-client relationship with EG), I applaud your analysis, but it should be taken farther. For a design to be patentable, it not only needs to be novel, which you address, but also non-obvious. The standard is whether the innovation would be obvious to one skilled in the art. Looking at the 1982 Cardin advert posted by AK (which by the way, EG would have been presumed as to be aware of as it was a public advertisement), I think one would be hard-pressed to find that the innovations, even if novel, weren't obvious from that 1982 design, particularly to one skilled in the art.
> 
> The simple fact is that a patent is only as strong as the search for prior art that was either disclosed by the applicant or examined as part of the application process, and that takes $$. That's why the "we'll get you a patent for $1500" ads are such a scam. Sure you get the patent but it's so weak as to be worthless or, worse yet, easy to invalidate due to the prior art that $1500 process doesn't find. Many, many patents are invalidated by prior art that a challenger brings forward from innumerable sources. In fact, if any folks in the business thought that the designs had significant commercial merit, they'd request a re-examination of the patent(s) based on the prior art.
> 
> ...


Iagree my analysis could be taken further, but I'm not that interested....

My sole point isn't that the patent is or isn't non-obvious in general - someone willing to research this matter further to develop more prior art could do that and probably succeed - my point is that is that AK's evidence by itself - a dated A&M photograph, and an undated AK photograph - probably doesn't render it obvious.

AK came in with alleged evidence that he says makes EG's patents invalid. My analysis is essentially a look at what an hypothetical judge or examiner would say if that were the only evidence under consideration and my conclusion is that if AK were to try to use his particular evidence to invalidate EG's patent, it would probably fail. At the very least, I'm very confident the Fed circuit appeals court would not invalidate it based on this evidence.

I probably should have added the caveat that my analysis was limited to AK's evidence, but I thought that was clear, given that my analysis only addressed that evidence.

In any case, from market point, I agree that this is one of the more worthless patents. Fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on your p.o.v., worth isn't a primary consideration for a patent.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

rnoldh said:


> Which high profile celebrities do you have in mind?


I would recommend carrot top.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

The issue for me is that you have proclaimed yourself the greatest designer, innovator of fashion, of all time, essentially. When you use words like "revolutionary, beautiful, creative" to describe your work, then their better be independant, widespread acceptance of this proposition or you open yourself up to ridicule. When you repeatedly refer to yourself in the third person, making statements like "EG is about innovation and invention and my work has the legal paperwork to give my work strength," then people are going to challenge both your claim of "innovation" and "invention" as well as the "legal paperwork to give [your] work strength." But your most bold statement, "There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity," well, it demands rebuttal. You are 24 years old and by your own admission have done nothing in your life thus far, other than to "create" these "innovative" designs of yours. It is an insult to all of those who have spent a lifetime, in some cases, building their reputation with proven designs that are universally accepted as such and have reaped a profit for those creating them. I do not think I have ever read a more ego maniacal claim on any forum than the one made by you. When you say "There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity," then you better have created something so unique, so incredible, so marketable, that your claim can stand up to scrutiny, scrutiny far more broad than the membership of this forum.

At first, I thought this entire thread was some sort of put on, a joke, and I read it with that understanding. When I realized it was real and that you actually believed what you were writing, having read the same things by you in at least two other forums, well, I understood that you were serious. Unless you had really found the solution to "global warming" or "invent[ed] the internet," at age 24, making such a ridiculous claim opens you up to exactly what this thread has become. No one has more disadane for ad hominem attacks than do I, but this may be the one time they are justified.

You claim that "The public wants to know where these designs came from," but offer no evidence that this is true. You state that you "seriously need to get my products on some high-profile celebrities." Why? I, for one, have NEVER purchased a single article of clothing just because it was worn by some high-profile celebrity, in fact, that would be a reason to avoid the item, at least for me. Some celebrity wears your product and that makes it good? I watched an episode of Kathie Griffin, the comedian, where she was desperately trying to get designers to give her their clothes to wear. Why? Because they were FREE! She didn't care if the clothes were fashionable or not, just that she had reached the level of celebrity where designers would give her stuff for free. Sorry, but some of the worst dressed people I have ever seen are celebrities so I think I would shoot a little higher.

Confidence in one's self is very important and is a trait held by most successful people. Confidence has to be tempered with a sense of reality, or even more importantly, humility, and that seems to be the problem here. You may one day, in fact, be the most successful designer to have ever walked the planet and if that should happen you can point to this thread and say "I told you so." Right now, you have an internet web site where you have posted pictures of some of your designs, designs for which you have obtained patents. That is ALL you have done. That is reality and you need to wrap yourself around that reality or you are going to have a life filled with disappointment. I am twice your age, 48, and I have always followed this advice, advice given to me by someone far wiser than myself: Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. This allows you to strive to be the very best, but prepares you for the likelihood that you will not be. Confidence is a good thing, insanity is not. Calling yourself the greatest of all time, past and present, referring to yourself in the third person, that is hugging the lines of insanity.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

. When you say "There hasnt been a menswear designer today or in the past that can compare to my imagination and creativity," then you better have created something so unique, so incredible, so marketable, that your claim can stand up to scrutiny, scrutiny far more broad than the membership of this forum. 

Challenge! I made this challenge to another forum. There may be a patent here or an advertisment there with an idea you think can challenge or invalidate my patents. However, I have a whole COLLECTION of revolutionary ideas on a variety of products. So to answer my question if I believe there isnt a menswear designer today or in the past that can compete with my imagination, then prove me wrong and post a designer that can shut me up with his collection of revolutionary, historical, trend-setting styles that make the menswear community take notice. I am still waiting for the SF forum to answer this challenge and shut off my posting abilities. The AA forum seems filled with very experienced, and knowledgable fashion experts so I am very interested . Alex, please shut me off when you feel any member of your forum can match my challenge. Thanks EG. 

]


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Why so much attention on the patents and their validity rather than talking about an unique style from and unknown designer in menswear? You have one designer with 15 revolutionary designs and you think I stole these ideas from other people. Thats impossible from a 24 year old kid just out of college who studied health sciences. In fact, it very rare to see any designer in the past 50 years that can claim 1 or 2 revolutionary designs as a signature style to define history. I am showing 15 historical styles on my website.


Thank you for insulting the whole fashion AND tailoring industry. Thank you for insulting the countless tailors, seamstresses, cutters, fabric weavers, designers, etc... who has toiled and worked for decades following traditions handed down for decades or even centuries. They know nothing- you on the other hand are the best thing that happened to the world. Your messianic complex is surely a wonder!


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

The problem, that is clearly beyond your comprehension, is that YOU are the one making the claim that you have produced a "collection of revolutionary, historical, trend-setting styles that make the menswear community take notice." You have produced some designs, obtained patents for them, and posted them on a website. Doing so does not qualify them as "revolutionary, historical, trend-setting styles that make the menswear community take notice." Who in the menswear community has taken notice of what you have done? You already answered this when you said you are trying to find someone who believes in you and will take your items to market. The answer then? No one. Historical? So far, other than your website, no one seems to be utilizing your "unique" designs, nor could they, you have the patents, remember? The only history to your designs, thus far, is the time spent on the website you created for your designs. Trend-setting? It is hard to call one of your claims the most preposterous of all when they are are so outrageous, but here I go: for something to be trend-setting it would have to be in widespread use, hence, a trend. Who is wearing your designs, since YOU have the patent, you must know? NO ONE does not a trend make. YOU state: "The AA forum seems filled with very experienced, and knowledgable fashion experts." If that statement is true, and you are the one who made it, then it seems that it is the consensus of these "knowledgable fashion experts" that your designs are NOT "revolutionary, historical, trend-setting styles that make the menswear community take notice." Thus, your challenge has been met and you have lost.

But to meet your challenge more directly I offer the Chesterfield coat. It is a a long, tailored overcoat of herringbone tweed, with a velvet collar, worn over a suit, named after the Earl of Chesterfield and dates to the 19th century. Thus, it meets all of the criteria of your challenge: "revolutionary, historical, trend-setting style." It is not only worn today, it is highly sought after by men of good taste. The velvet collar was revolutionary, at least far moreso than the collars you have created, in its day. It has stood the test of time and was named for the Earl of Chesterfield, thus, meeting your "historical" criteria. And it is the epitomy of trend-setting since it is a must for any mens wardrobe, a staple amongst overcoats. Ironically, the velvet collar is one of the features, if not THE feature, that sets it apart and so is particularly appropriate for your challenge. One final thought, on your challenge in general. The premise of your challenge is based on an assumption of facts that are not evident, to anyone, that is, that your designs are, in fact, "revolutionary, historical, trend-setting style." That YOU state it is so does not make it so. In fact, one definition of historical is relevant here: "having once existed or lived in the real world, as opposed to being part of legend or fiction." The premise of your challenge is based on legend or fiction and does not exist in the real world. I know you will not accept any opinion contrary to your own and to that I say: "Some things are true
whether you believe in them or not." 

"Alex, please shut me off when you feel any member of your forum can match my challenge." Alex, I await your decision.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> Thank you for insulting the whole fashion AND tailoring industry. Thank you for insulting the countless tailors, seamstresses, cutters, fabric weavers, designers, etc... who has toiled and worked for decades following traditions handed down for decades or even centuries. They know nothing- you on the other hand are the best thing that happened to the world. Your messianic complex is surely a wonder!


If there was a way to place cound files in our pots this strang thread would warrant the soundtrack from the Twighlight Zione. Or maybe "Crazy" by Gnarlz Barclay.....


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> So to answer my question if I believe there isnt a menswear designer today or in the past that can compete with my imagination...


Hmm...I'll have to agree with this statement wholeheartedly, with emphasis on *imagination* as opposed to reality.

Stating that something is "revolutionary" or "trend setting" doesn't make it so. Having an entire collection of ideas that haven't been proven commercially doesn't extend you any more credibility in the world of fashion. One only needs to look as far as the local Walmart to find designers who've had more commercial success than you.

So, don't challenge us to prove someone better than you, challenge yourself. Sell something. Develop a market for your stuff.

Also, please stop acting like a famous person until you become one. Don't refer to yourself in the third person as you are not a monarch or rock star. Once you gain your fame, people will have a lot more tolerance for eccentric idiocy, until then come off your high horse and act like mensch. At least 95% of this thread addresses your attitude and approach and not your designs. Read it and learn from it - it may help you.

As a personal request, please use your full name instead of your initials. Firstly, you've not earned enough recognition that I'd currently refer to you as EG, and secondly, I'd prefer not to be reminded of Edward Green when reading one of your posts. You're spoiling the moment.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

nicksull said:


> If there was a way to place cound files in our pots this strang thread would warrant the soundtrack from the Twighlight Zione. Or maybe "Crazy" by Gnarlz Barclay.....


this thread making you drunk, Mr. Sullivan?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Remember Eric, dreams are worth chasing... just not yours


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

*Me. I invented it. What have you done?*

Oh yeah? Well, I invented the piano-key-necktie.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Admit you cut this collar with kitchen scissors. I can see the frayed edges:


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Rocco, you are very observant! This shirt was a work in progress and was not on my website until recently. My seamstress could not make a polo shirt with a split collar without fraying. The fabric on the collar does not allow for a quarter inch seam allowance to hide the cuts. On the other hand, the fabric on a dress shirt collar is very easy to work with and a split collar was very simple to sew cause the cuts are hidden within the seam. There is an interest in my designs so I wanted to get this unfinished shirt on my website so you can see that a split collar works on a sporty, knit shirt as well. A manufacturer can easily fix this fray problem. Do you like the split collar, knit shirt? 

I am introducing truly, revolutionary ideas ,whether this forum thinks so or not. My purpose of posting on these forums is to get opinions and to ultimately associate my product with my name. Each member of AA will associate these collar designs with Eric Glennie . Name recognition is everything in fashion and I believe I accomplished my goal whether you love me or hate me. I hope you do respect what I am doing and most people would not open themselves up to this scrutiny in any industry. I hope the adversity will bring recognition and an opportunity for my family. Thanks Eric.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Eric,
You certainly picked a beautiful sport coat to high light your revolutionary collar design.

A 4-2 notch lapel DB coat coordinates well with your design.

NB: There is a chance that no one has patented the sport coat design yet.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

There is a purpose behind the madness! I enjoyed wearing my collars up in the 80's, but now I grow wiskers every 6 hours. When I wear my collar up today, my wiskers get caught in the fabric and hurts like hell. The split collar show a sporty, flip-up collar on a shirt or jacket without the wisker rub for those that want to reminisce the 80's. I did grow up 5 miles from the Canadian border and I did play hockey , so unconsiously this collar reminds me of my mullet days watching the Hanson brothers and Slap Shot. Ay! Thanks Eric.


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

Those of us who are not ashamed to admit they watch American Idol are familiar with the Eric Glennie Syndrome (EGS) featured during the try-outs at each city. People with no real talent amuse the audience by singing off-key and perform in all manner of what is considered awful. When they're rejected, they complain that the professional judges are incapable of seeing how brilliant they truly are. 

These individuals with EGS proclaim they are more talented than Michael Jackson, Madonna or whomever else is considered a pop idol. When the judges dismiss them with a zinger or simply tell them they have no real talent, most stomp off petulantly, cursing them for "not getting it." Others hold their head high and tell the tv audience that they are above it all. Like our own EG, they know that one day soon they'll have a major recording contract and that we'll all be at their feet begging forgiveness for not embracing their talent sooner.

For people with EGS, the color of the sky is not the same as for the rest of us.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> Which high profile celebrities do you have in mind?


Pavarotti. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> There is a purpose behind the madness! *I enjoyed wearing my collars up in the 80's,* but now I grow wiskers every 6 hours. When I wear my collar up today, my wiskers get caught in the fabric and hurts like hell. The split collar show a sporty, flip-up collar on a shirt or jacket without the *wisker rub for those that want to reminisce the 80's.* I did grow up 5 miles from the Canadian border and I did play hockey , so unconsiously this collar reminds me of my mullet days watching the Hanson brothers and Slap Shot. Ay! Thanks Eric.


Eric,

I thought you are 24 years old.

That means you would have been 7 years old in 1989!

If you had whiskers at 7 years old, that is impressive.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

rnoldh said:


> Eric,
> 
> I thought you are 24 years old.
> 
> ...


I think he was 24 years old 14 years ago when he patented his first not very innovative collar.

If I am correct that is indeed impressive - an impressively long time to Not be selling shirts.

If I am wrong, I apologize but there is a limit to how much I can read at one time about the saga of Eric Glennie - unknown fashion designer.

Cheers, Jim (Who lives in an area with many unknown movie stars - most of whom do find a career waiting tables).


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

graduated high school in 1986. Once again, I just dont understand the personal issues. Do you like the split collared, knit shirt or pullover jacket? 

Do you like the versatility of having a rear collar that can flip up if you feel preppy and flip back down if you feel casual? create different looks with the same shirt. 

Do you like a collar which doesnt lay against the cheek so you can wear a beard or a five o' clock shadow without catching your wiskers ?

Thanks Eric Glennie


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> graduated high school in 1986. Once again, I just dont understand the personal issues. Do you like the split collared, knit shirt or pullover jacket?
> 
> Do you like the versatility of having a rear collar that can flip up if you feel preppy and flip back down if you feel casual? create different looks with the same shirt.
> 
> ...


I think youve struck gold with this one EG. I imagine myself as well as many other forum members have found ourself stuck in the same conundrun you describe above, especially when wearing a tan DB suit jacket with notches around the nipple area.

Congrats you have actually created a design that makes a normal "popped collar" look good.

MrR


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Do you like the split collared, knit shirt or pullover jacket?
> 
> Do you like the versatility of having a rear collar that can flip up if you feel preppy and flip back down if you feel casual? create different looks with the same shirt.
> 
> ...


No, no, no.

No. When down it looks like a tattered polo shirt. When up it looks like the bastard child of a drunken frat boy's popped collar and an overcoat in a gale.

Yes, it's called a shirt. I've never owned a shirt with a collar that lays against my cheek. I dunno, maybe when I was 5 and wearing my dad's shirts?

You're failing to learn an important lesson. Repeating a lie doesn't make it true. Your designs are not innovative, nor revolutionary. Continuing to say that they are won't change things, no matter how much you hope for it.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I had thought I was done posting in this thread, but then you go and say something else crazy.

"Once again, I just dont understand the personal issues."

Way back in post #12 Albert explained this thusly:



Albert said:


> Is this a typo or are you serious?


Again, one more time to see if you can finally grasp this. When you proclaim yourself superior to every designer who has ever lived, or who lives today, well, enough said.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

I forgot to mention this a while back. I also patented the "SLIP-PROOF EYEGLASSES". I got this idea when my former employer had a problem keeping his eyeglasses from sliding down his nose. Patented the design for this and made millions. I had it all, the mansion with a mirror-balled discotheque inside, the limousine with the outrageous horn, the snazzy leisure suits. Unfortunately I had to face some lawsuits with my patented eyeglasses, and that was practically the end of that. Too bad.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

acidicboy said:


> this thread making you drunk, Mr. Sullivan?


No but i was a little sleepy.

If it werent for the existence of the internet (and the US Patent Office's seeming willingness to patent anything and everything from jet planes to a turd on a stick), Eric would be just another harmless local inventor who simply pottered around in his garage for years while everyone else in town though him a little strange but otherwise well meaning. Hence the Twighlight Zone music.

Eric ive got one for you - it will rock your world - how about getting those scissors and making the worlds first shirt (drum roll) without a collar.....you could call it 'the Collar-Less shirt'.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

nicksull said:


> Eric ive got one for you - it will rock your world - how about getting those scissors and making the worlds first shirt (drum roll) without a collar.....you could call it 'the Collar-Less shirt'.


The Emperor's New Collar?

I like the American Idol analogy above. I can see EG as the William Hung of fashion...


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

RJman said:


> The Emperor's New Collar?


it's called "The Ming!"


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm put in mind of that professorial comment about some submitted paper: "your ideas are both novel and interesting. Sadly, those ideas which were novel were not interesting, and those ideas which were interesting were not novel"...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Good Morning Mr. Kabbazz! I see you are quite the custom shirtmaker in NYC with some very expensive shirts. I looked on your website and you claim to design shirts and I am very confused about nomenclature. I understand you are a custom shirtmaker who makes dress shirts, I understand that you have a wonderful fit which is a tailor, I understand you work with great fabrics of which you dont manufacture the fabric nor create the pattern of the fabric. So what special do you do to a dress shirt to call yourself a designer.
This is the statement I made long ago and still stand by it. Some of the greatest designers in the world with the most expensive shirtings and fanciest logos claim to be shirt designers and they are not. They are all shirtmakers because the design of a traditonal dress shirt hasnt changed in 100 years. Alexander do you consider yourself a designer or are you really a shirtmaker. If you are a designer, what are you bringing new and unique to the fashion of dress shirts besides a big price tag. You want to challenge my designs and my skills which is cool, but I want to challenge your claim as a dress shirt designer. thanks EG.


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

Eric, if I were you I would duck...


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm glad this thread is back up and running, I need a good laugh this morning.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Good Morning Mr. Kabbazz!...You want to challenge my designs and my skills which is cool, but I want to challenge your claim as a dress shirt designer. thanks EG.


eric: Personally I find the tenor, tone and content of your present post to be incredibly arrogant and offensive. Speaking as a consumer of the finished product and not as a designer/manufacturer, I see the primary difference between yourself and Mr Kabbaz, as being...while you talk the talk, Mr Kabbaz walks the walk and makes a pretty good living at it. You sir, are a "wanna-be" who dosen't have the good sense to shut up and listen, when good advice is offered and now you display the unbelievable temerity to attack and insult a practictioner of the art, who has repeatedly proven themself to be rather generous in the sharing of their knowledge. It is time to back off and grow up and do some serious listening eric...my young grandchildren show greater maturity than I seen from you.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> So what special do you do to a dress shirt to call yourself a designer.


Eric, own up. You're using Babelfish for your posts, aren't you?

Do you start in English and then pass through the autotranslation twice for improved gibber, or are you starting in another language?

On a side note, drunkenly attacking store bought shirts with a pair of shears doesn't make you a designer.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Since E.G. threw down the "request", I expect Mr. Kabbaz to be preceeded by Luca Brassi (ooops I mean Kav) before he responds...it appears when one responds, the other is always nearby


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> eric: Personally I find the tenor, tone and content of your present post to be incredibly arrogant and offensive. Speaking as a consumer of the finished product and not as a designer/manufacturer, I see the primary difference between yourself and Mr Kabbaz, as being...while you talk the talk, Mr Kabbaz walks the walk and makes a pretty good living at it. You sir, are a "wanna-be" who dosen't have the good sense to shut up and listen, when good advice is offered and now you display the unbelievable temerity to attack and insult a practictioner of the art, who has repeatedly proven themself to be rather generous in the sharing of their knowledge. It is time to back off and grow up and do some serious listening eric...my young grandchildren show greater maturity than I seen from you.


This is a fashion forum to discuss fashion whether you like my work or not. A discussion usually involves argument. Its amazing how I can sit and take the personal insults, but when I throw a few stones I am called immature. I made a statement to Mr. Kabbaz and I stand by that statement about being a designer. In my grandfathers world of which I was raised, one who makes a statement and stands by his word in a face of adversity is mature, not immature.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I still support Eagle. You need to listen. If you want something revolutionary to succeed, you have to find (or invent and market successfully) an unmet need.

At least among this population, your designs do not. I am a bit disappointed that this thread got so nasty, but you may need to learn to tread more carefully and to know your audience a bit better.

There may be a segment of the population that would like your ideas. This core group is probably more interested in maintaining their current style as elegantly as possible.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> This is a fashion forum to discuss fashion whether you like my work or not. A discussion usually involves argument. Its amazing how I can sit and take the personal insults, but when I throw a few stones I am called immature. I made a statement to Mr. Kabbaz and I stand by that statement about being a designer. In my grandfathers world of which I was raised, one who makes a statement and stands by his word in a face of adversity is mature, not immature.


Technically, all you really have to do to 'design' a shirt is pick a fabric / thread / button combo, and decide on the cut.

In that sense, he most certainly qualifies. Mr. Kabbaz's skills and involvement I'm sure go much further than that, but it's his choice to justify that or not.

You would qualify as a designer as well. You may call it cutting edge, others may call it crazy, that's a personal point of view.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> This is a fashion forum to discuss fashion whether you like my work or not. A discussion usually involves argument. Its amazing how I can sit and take the personal insults, but when I throw a few stones I am called immature. I made a statement to Mr. Kabbaz and I stand by that statement about being a designer. In my grandfathers world of which I was raised, one who makes a statement and stands by his word in a face of adversity is mature, not immature.


Unfortunately, I believe you've graduated from offending people in general with your own arrogance, to personal insolence towards well-accomplished individuals. Instead of engaging in mature discourse where you could ask questions and learn, in essence, you've thrown stones at the teacher. This is not a mark of maturity, and isn't likely to result in any positive outcome for you.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

[excuse me...can someone please pass the popcorn...sorry to interrupt]


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Holy crap, I can't believe I'm actually posting here, but...

Eric, I don't remember Alex actually calling himself a "designer." He is a tailor, and that is the term he generally uses (that and "God of the Goats," but that's another very long story). True, he has said that he designs collars, patterns, etc. for individual clients, but so do all (well, most?) tailors. If you study the custom shirt industry, you will find that Alex is a highly respected tailor with an extremely satisfied client list.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Teacher said:


> Holy crap, I can't believe I'm actually posting here, but...
> 
> Eric, I don't remember Alex actually calling himself a "designer." He is a tailor, and that is the term he generally uses (that and "God of the Goats," but that's another very long story). True, he has said that he designs collars, patterns, etc. for individual clients, but so do all (well, most?) tailors. If you study the custom shirt industry, you will find that Alex is a highly respected tailor with an extremely satisfied client list.


Teacher you made a good point! Alex said he designs collars. Does he design traditional collars, button down collars, windsor spread collars, etc or does he design an Alex Kabbaz collar. Does RL, CK, TH design wing collars, english spread, or rib collars or do they design RL,CK, or TH collars. With a half million dollars and the contacts to hire a fashion staff, I could make the same traditonal dress shirts like the rest of the celebrity "designers" out there, but why not show the consumers a different look. Pushing the envelope is the essence of fashion and it is too bad an expert like Mr. Kabbaz wants to drown out my voice. Just like school boys that tease girls in the school yard, Mr Kabbaz may poke fun at my work but I believe Mr. Kabbaz does appreciate the uniqueness and innovation I bring to HIS business. By the way, what ever happened to the poll back on Oct 4 to see if this fashion forum would wear my shirts. I am very interested in the feedback. Peace not war!! EG

Mr. Kabbaz! Lets join forces and put the Eric Glennie hybrid casual sport collars on your contacts on Capitol Hill. The ladies will love them and so will the men.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Teacher you made a good point! Alex said he designs collars. Does he design traditional collars, button down collars, windsor spread collars, etc or does he design an Alex Kabbaz collar. Does RL, CK, TH design wing collars, english spread, or rib collars or do they design RL,CK, or TH collars. With a half million dollars and the contacts to hire a fashion staff, I could make the same traditonal dress shirts like the rest of the celebrity "designers" out there, but why not show the consumers a different look. Pushing the envelope is the essence of fashion and it is too bad an expert like Mr. Kabbaz wants to drown out my voice. Just like school boys that tease girls in the school yard, Mr Kabbaz may poke fun at my work but I believe Mr. Kabbaz does appreciate the uniqueness and innovation I bring to HIS business. By the way, what ever happened to the poll back on Oct 4 to see if this fashion forum would wear my shirts. I am very interested in the feedback. Peace not war!! EG
> 
> Mr. Kabbaz! Lets join forces and put the Eric Glennie hybrid casual sport collars on your contacts on Capitol Hill. The ladies will love them and so will the men.


Seriously, out of the 7,000+ active members on this forum, is there *anyone *on this forum who said they would wear one of your designs?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

check out to poll dated oct 4th at 330 and you will see 4 of 25 or 16% said yes. For a very traditional forum, I think that is very good. Extrapolate those number across the fashion world would mean hundred of millions of dollars.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> check out to poll dated oct 4th at 330 and you will see 4 of 25 or 16% said yes.


But doesn't that also tell you that 6975, plus, did not even find the poll worth the effort it would take to register a response(!)? I don't think I would bet my future on those numbers, EG. You may be looking through the wrong end of your telescope!


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Teacher you made a good point! Alex said he designs collars. Does he design traditional collars, button down collars, windsor spread collars, etc or does he design an Alex Kabbaz collar. Does RL, CK, TH design wing collars, english spread, or rib collars or do they design RL,CK, or TH collars. With a half million dollars and the contacts to hire a fashion staff, I could make the same traditonal dress shirts like the rest of the celebrity "designers" out there, but why not show the consumers a different look. Pushing the envelope is the essence of fashion and it is too bad an expert like Mr. Kabbaz wants to drown out my voice. Just like school boys that tease girls in the school yard, Mr Kabbaz may poke fun at my work but I believe Mr. Kabbaz does appreciate the uniqueness and innovation I bring to HIS business. By the way, what ever happened to the poll back on Oct 4 to see if this fashion forum would wear my shirts. I am very interested in the feedback. Peace not war!! EG
> 
> Mr. Kabbaz! Lets join forces and put the Eric Glennie hybrid casual sport collars on your contacts on Capitol Hill. The ladies will love them and so will the men.


This is insane. The last time you posted about the originality of your collar, Mr. Kabbaz dug up some pictures from 20 years before your "original design" to demonstrate that your collar was nothing of the sort. That would indicate that he believes you bring neither uniqueness nor innovation to his business.

I have heard insanity defined as believing that repeating an action will lead to a different result (i.e. walking off a cliff again will lead to you flying). By invoking Mr. Kabbaz (can I say that?) in regards to the originality and uniqueness of your shirts, on which he has already commented, and expecting a positive response, you're demonstrating some first-rate insanity.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

(Jeez, I can't believe I'm posting on this again.)

Eric , you don't design collars, you do a variation on the collar.
A collar is a "concept". You're just doing a riff.

The collar itself is an invention. 

What you do, as K has shown, is an obvious variation, and been tried before.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

In following the antics surrounding the Amazon.com "one click" patent. I started reading up on patent re-examination. This link provides pointers to most of the applicable pages.

https://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/pac/mpep/documents/2200.htm


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

What a waste of keystrokes....


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric
You are a stylist.
Alex kabbaz is a designer. Imho, A designer is someone with the technical knowledge to take an idea and follow through with the production of this item. 
example, My friend maria, designs table top products, glasses, dishes, eating utensils. Now maria is not going to sit there and make the prototypes of these items, but she will tell her factories what kind of material;s to use. She understands the limitations of her designs. She will not design a goblet with a stem so thin that it could break off in someone's hand.

Can you tell a seamstress what sort of allowences are needed in your collars, what types of fusible will work better in design A over Design B.
Most designers are really what I call stylists.
I am a stylist. I am not a shirtmaker like Alex. I do not stand at a cutting table and cut out shirts, nor can I sit at a machine and sew a shirt.
I do know how to skech a collar, describe a shape to my cutters. With my direction, I can produce, with the help of others, a shirt that fits my customers.
.
Why would Alex want to deliver a cobranded AK/EG shirt. His customers buy shirts from FAbric that Alex has presented to them. He is quite particular in what will meet the needs of his demanding customers.
He also designs and produces an individual pattern for the same demanding customers.

Instead of baiting the forum members offer the 4 people who voted to wear your designs, free shirts. once the shirts are in their hands, they will hopefully wear them, Their friends might say, Great shirt, where can I get one. Or they might say, where did you get that bizarre looking shirt.
Take a chance, follow your dream.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Shirtmaven said:


> Or they might say, where did you get that bizarre looking shirt.


Or they might say where did i get that bizarre looking friend


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

the etruscan said:


> This is insane.


Can I get an _AMEN?!_


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

I fear you may not have the last word. What id like to know is if there are any others out there with such a messianic sense of self. Surely this phenomenon is not unique.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Good Morning Mr. Kabbazz! I see you are quite the custom shirtmaker in NYC with some very expensive shirts. I looked on your website and you claim to design shirts and I am very confused about nomenclature. I understand you are a custom shirtmaker who makes dress shirts, I understand that you have a wonderful fit which is a tailor, I understand you work with great fabrics of which you dont manufacture the fabric nor create the pattern of the fabric. So what special do you do to a dress shirt to call yourself a designer.
> This is the statement I made long ago and still stand by it. Some of the greatest designers in the world with the most expensive shirtings and fanciest logos claim to be shirt designers and they are not. They are all shirtmakers because the design of a traditonal dress shirt hasnt changed in 100 years. Alexander do you consider yourself a designer or are you really a shirtmaker. If you are a designer, what are you bringing new and unique to the fashion of dress shirts besides a big price tag. You want to challenge my designs and my skills which is cool, but I want to challenge your claim as a dress shirt designer. thanks EG.


EG, you design nothing. You take discount shirts and cut the collars up with scissors in bizarre, unflattering configurations.

You have no talent in regards to fashion. You have no eye for elegance and most importantly you have no taste. You are tacky. Your claim to fame is some sportscaster wearing your vagina collar, a facet of society known for always looking ridicoulous
and over the top. The only thing worse than your cut up collars is your personality.

mrr


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rocco said:


> Admit you cut this collar with kitchen scissors. I can see the frayed edges:


I havent really had the patience to read this whole thread...but I did have to do a double take when I saw this picture...

*THIS???* This is your claim to fame??? Holy cow...If I turned out such a monstrosity, I surely wouldnt let anybody see what a mess I've made...and if they did, I'd deny making it...sorry pal...but this is nothing to be proud of...

...unless maybe you have a four year old running around your workshop hacking up your polo collars with his PlaySkool fun scissors, and you want to save it because you thought it was cute...


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Dieses Hemd ist schrecklich. Ich werde krank.


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

Eric, have you thought about branching out into designing socks and underwear? It might make sense from a business point of view: charge a high premium for your shirt designs to create an illusion of exclusivity but make your real profit from selling basics like undies over the internet. Try not to make your website too cheesy and you will be ahead of the competition.

AZTEC


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Shirtmaven said:


> Eric
> You are a stylist.
> Alex kabbaz is a designer. Imho, A designer is someone with the technical knowledge to take an idea and follow through with the production of this item.
> 
> ...


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

He.... just..... doesn't.... get.... it.......


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank heavens for wikipedia. Now all is clear! The scales have fallen from mine eyes....


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Alright. Fun's over. Can someone FINALLY ban this guy already?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Thing is theres no in-built sanity filter. Or half of us would be out.....


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Shirtmaven said:


> Eric
> Most designers are really what I call stylists.
> I am a stylist. I am not a shirtmaker like Alex. I do not stand at a cutting table and cut out shirts, nor can I sit at a machine and sew a shirt.
> I do know how to skech a collar, describe a shape to my cutters. With my direction, I can produce, with the help of others, a shirt that fits my customers.
> ...


Carl! I would love to follow my dream but I am a designer not a shirtmaker. I read your bio and you work with many clients in Broadway and you can make these shirts and you have the infrastucture to introduce a new product idea to NYC. Theatre loves to try new products and these actors could be a test market. Just see what some of your clients think about the collars and if they would wear them. Fashion is about sharing art and making people smile, not greed so please make a shirt in one of these collars for yourself or children and tell me and this forum what you think. Have some fun with fashion, its not all about business.
YOU have been manufacturing the same old shirts for probably 30 plus years so why not try a new style. You might like them. Make a hybrisport casual shirt for yourself and try it on and see how beautiful the collar looks with a sport jacket or v-neck sweater. You will see a totally new perspective in a collar. The Hybrid sport collar looks cool, fresh, sporty, and unique. If you dont like the collar thats cool, but at least you tried something new, which is the research needed to better your profession. Thanks EG.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

AZTEC said:


> Eric, have you thought about branching out into designing socks and underwear? It might make sense from a business point of view: charge a high premium for your shirt designs to create an illusion of exclusivity but make your real profit from selling basics like undies over the internet. Try not to make your website too cheesy and you will be ahead of the competition.


Have you considered ever posting anything substantive, or are you just all snark and troll? Why don't you remove yourself to locales more hospitable to your level of discourse?


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

jcusey said:


> Have you considered ever posting anything substantive, or are you just all snark and troll? Why don't you remove yourself to locales more hospitable to your level of discourse?


Do you really think there are such places (perhaps I should have made that singular) or was that a rhetorical question? Sorry if I am a tad slow tonight.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Do you really think there are such places (perhaps I should have made that singular) or was that a rhetorical question? Sorry if I am a tad slow tonight.


Alas, there is such a place.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

jcusey said:


> Alas, there is such a place.


Yes, but it is a land buff-etted by a filmy blackness. There be monsters there.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Mark from Plano said:


> There be monsters there.


Monsters? No. Gnomes, trolls, and other assorted miscreants, but no monsters.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Eric,

* It is possible to have a discussion without an argument.

* If this is not about business why all the nonsense with patents.

* People try to give you advice and you waste your time with arguments about the definitions about designer/tailor/ etc.

* Among all the replies you have received both here and at SF suggesting that your designs have little or none or even negative appeal, I am sure you have received some advice on how proceed to possibly sell something. Possibly I missed it but so far I have not seen any posts of acknowledgment or thanks from you. Perhaps I missed them.

* The people that you ask to make a shirt to your design - a rather silly and even presumptuous request in my opinion - have undoubtedly worked hard to learn their trade/craft/profession and it seem like you would like to be successful without the required effort.

* My guess is that you need to learn more about the garment business. I know you need to learn more about marketing. 

* Oh yeah, and reading Dale Carnegie's book on How to Win Friends and Influence People would be time well spent.

I suppose I should wish you good luck but your egotistical and sometimes argumentative posts tend to be a bit off putting.

Jim.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> please make a shirt in one of these collars for yourself or children


I think thats child abuse

MrR


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

jcusey said:


> Monsters? No. Gnomes, trolls, and other assorted miscreants, but no monsters.


Assorted Miscreants - Wowzers, I hope I can remember that phrase long enough to work it into a conversation :icon_smile:


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> Eric,
> * Oh yeah, and reading Dale Carnegie's book on How to Win Friends and Influence People would be time well spent.
> Jim.


Plus a lot. My money says if you went about your venture in a different way from the beginning things could be entirely different at this point. I do believe a major tenet of the book is, when challenged, to remain humble and allow the other party to bask in their self-imposed glory, whether they be right or wrong. Abrasive, contentious arguing doesn't get you far, particularly when dealing with gentlemen on this forum who have been set in their ways for years.

There are plenty of products that made it to the market that had no reason being there. Yours probably could have been one of them.

Also, there are far too many people in this world that would benefit from reading that book... probably count all of us.

RM


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Just see what some of your clients think about the collars and if they would wear them. Fashion is about sharing art and making people smile, not greed so please make a shirt in one of these collars for yourself or children and tell me and this forum what you think. Thanks EG.


Wait.... you patented your ideas, and now you're telling someone you probably don't know personally to go and make some, on a forum? 
I'm not a businessman, but this strikes me as odd.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Let him put his poll back up. Perhaps after some responses to that he'll understand better.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Financier said:


> Let him put his poll back up. Perhaps after some responses to that he'll understand better.


We could go to this guys house with pitchforks and torches and burn his studio (place where he cuts) down to the ground. The next question out of his mouth would be, "what do you think about my collars?"

MrR


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Mr. Martin Stall! I looked at your website and you believe in the art of fashion and the art of the suit. What do you think about my art of the dress shirt, art of the necktie, art of the polo shirt, art of the casual shirt, art of the suit sleeve, art of the blue jeans, and art of the scarf. Would you ever wear one of my shirts and what do you think Europeans think about my style?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> We could go to this guys house with pitchforks and torches and burn his studio (place where he cuts) down to the ground. The next question out of his mouth would be, "what do you think about my collars?"
> 
> MrR


I hereby nominate this for *Post of the Year*.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you Andy for allowing me to post my vision and designs for menswear and Thanks to the AA forum for your opinions. Obviously, we are not talking about fashion and the art of wearing clothes, but it has gotten personal. I do have a family. Please if anyone can delete this thread, please do. Thanks Eric.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Eric, I want to thank you for the great service you have provided to our forum. I have looked forward every day to reading your posts. Please don't stop posting - you keep us all amused.


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Thank you Andy for allowing me to post my vision and designs for menswear and Thanks to the AA forum for your opinions. Obviously, we are not talking about fashion and the art of wearing clothes, but it has gotten personal. I do have a family. Please if anyone can delete this thread, please do. Thanks Eric.


Eric, I may not like your designs that much but I appreciate the way you have remained civil despite the boorishness of many of the posts. I think the thread itself is something of a troll..."let's have some fun" ... it seeems to me that implicit in the title is the intent "let's have some fun at eric's expense" so many seem a bit taken aback that you take the time to respond courteously. Seems some can dish it out but not take it in return. Why do I suddenly feel like Emile Zola?

AZTEC


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> Carl! I would love to follow my dream but I am a designer not a shirtmaker. I read your bio and you work with many clients in Broadway and you can make these shirts and you have the infrastucture to introduce a new product idea to NYC. Theatre loves to try new products and these actors could be a test market. Just see what some of your clients think about the collars and if they would wear them. Fashion is about sharing art and making people smile, not greed so please make a shirt in one of these collars for yourself or children and tell me and this forum what you think. Have some fun with fashion, its not all about business.
> YOU have been manufacturing the same old shirts for probably 30 plus years so why not try a new style. You might like them. Make a hybrisport casual shirt for yourself and try it on and see how beautiful the collar looks with a sport jacket or v-neck sweater. You will see a totally new perspective in a collar. The Hybrid sport collar looks cool, fresh, sporty, and unique. If you dont like the collar thats cool, but at least you tried something new, which is the research needed to better your profession. Thanks EG.


Eric..Eric...Eric....
First off, If I made a shirt for my 16 year old son with one of your _hybrisport _ collars, I think he nor I would never hear the end of it. Also, how do I make a shirt with a patened EG design with out the pattern and your permission, and at what fee.

You say that I should put your collar on the Broadway actors I make shirts for. This is how it works. The costume designer designs the wardbrobe for the show. I measure the actor. I then make the shirt in the requested design. I can't just tell the wardrobe designer, that there is a great new collar that the actors should wear in the Farnsworth invention. this is a new show about the invention of Television. that takes place in the begining of the century. I do not think your collars will be historically correct, but who cares.. they will look cool and different.

Eric
so you want it the easy way. You want to design something and the world will beat a path to your door for the rights to use your designs. I say that you are going about it the wrong way.

I have told you before. Go to one of the many companies that make custom shirts for the trade.. I have already given you some names. Have them make patterns for your collars. You will have to pay them a fee for this. Make a decent looking website. Post swatches of fabrics that the shirt company has in stock. Add a self measuring chart. And take orders. Simple as that!!!!!!

Now don't quit your day job yet, but try to make it work.

CArl


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> check out to poll dated oct 4th at 330 and you will see 4 of 25 or 16% said yes. For a very traditional forum, I think that is very good. Extrapolate those number across the fashion world would mean hundred of millions of dollars.


so, where are your "hundreds of millions of dollars"?


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

the etruscan said:


> This is insane. The last time you posted about the originality of your collar, Mr. Kabbaz dug up some pictures from 20 years before your "original design" to demonstrate that your collar was nothing of the sort.


Just to be pedantic, as a matter of law, if Mr. Kabbaz tried to use his pictures, he would fail to invalidate EG's designs. None of Kabbaz's pictures anticipated EG's design patents.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

having looked at some of his design on a unispiring website it me they seem like the economy version of interno eight which led me to think now would these pantented design be copied in China? so i email my friend with them who has a clothing factoty with this very question... and the reply i got was a LOL! so i think these collars are quite poor in design inspiration esp if the Chinese dont want to make counterfiet versions, to it means there is no market ofr them!


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

luk-cha said:


> having looked at some of his design on a unispiring website it me they seem like the economy version of interno eight which led me to think now would these pantented design be copied in China? so i email my friend with them who has a clothing factoty with this very question... and the reply i got was a LOL! so i think these collars are quite poor in design inspiration esp if the Chinese dont want to make counterfiet versions, to it means there is no market ofr them!


Thank you Mr. Lukcha for taking the time to forward my designs to your friend. Because many of these designs have not been seen before, there isnt a market. I have to go out and create interest and develop a market which is very difficult for one man and a dream. I am still looking for the answer to my original post to see if men are willing to wear unique collars. I am hearing "NO". But my question is NO because you dont like the collars, NO because you think I am an errogant ass, or NO because I am an inexperienced designer with a novice website without a manufacturer to process an order. If a great shirtmaker like Cego or Alex Kabbaz with lots of money and a great website show these unique collars would the general public buy from these wonderful shirtmakers?

As you can see by the reactions of traditional men, creating a market for my designs is going to like driving my Volkswagen into a brick wall. After enough persistence, I will get a break and someone will give my work an opportunity so I must have patience. I am not going to give up. Thanks Eric.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Thank you Mr. Lukcha for taking the time to forward my designs to your friend. Because many of these designs have not been seen before, there isnt a market. I have to go out and create interest and develop a market which is very difficult for one man and a dream. I am still looking for the answer to my original post to see if men are willing to wear unique collars. I am hearing "NO". But my question is NO because you dont like the collars, NO because you think I am an errogant ass, or NO because I am an inexperienced designer with a novice website without a manufacturer to process an order. If a great shirtmaker like Cego or Alex Kabbaz with lots of money and a great website show these unique collars would the general public buy from these wonderful shirtmakers?
> 
> As you can see by the reactions of traditional men, creating a market for my designs is going to like driving my Volkswagen into a brick wall. After enough persistence, I will get a break and someone will give my work an opportunity so I must have patience. I am not going to give up. Thanks Eric.


to be fair i would stick with driving your v-dub into the wall, i have seen plenty of weird and strange collar designs fron indian tailors in TST to know that that it wont work! apart from fancy dress costumes thro'


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

NoVaguy said:


> Just to be pedantic, as a matter of law, if Mr. Kabbaz tried to use his pictures, he would fail to invalidate EG's designs. None of Kabbaz's pictures anticipated EG's design patents.


Please explain. What makes you differ between precedent and anticedent?


----------



## ColeFieldHouse (Aug 26, 2005)

I've figured the ruse out! Let's just say that I've never seen these two people in the same place at the same time:

Eric Glennie:


my Torts professor, who happens to have written "The Piracy Paradox: Innovation and Intellectual Property in Fashion Design," (with Kal Raustiala), 92 Va. L. Rev. 1687 (2006).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Eric could sell his shirts at Pathmark.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Thank you Andy for allowing me to post my vision and designs for menswear and Thanks to the AA forum for your opinions. Obviously, we are not talking about fashion and the art of wearing clothes, but it has gotten personal. I do have a family. Please if anyone can delete this thread, please do. Thanks Eric.


But...But....WAIT!!!!

Don't you want to know what we think of your innovative collars??

MrR


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't believe either of these are Eric Glennie - the collars look so blah, so pedestrian. They are both imposters.



ColeFieldHouse said:


> I've figured the ruse out! Let's just say that I've never seen these two people in the same place at the same time:
> 
> Eric Glennie:
> 
> my Torts professor, who happens to have written "The Piracy Paradox: Innovation and Intellectual Property in Fashion Design," (with Kal Raustiala), 92 Va. L. Rev. 1687 (2006).


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric.. Eric.. Eric...
I have neither a great website, not lots of money!!!

I will now give you step by step instructions. This goes for anyone else who wants to open a "custom shirt business"
1. Find a custom shirt factory that is willing to work with you.
There are at least 10-12 in the USA alone. More in HK and asia. In your case you need to find one that will make patterns of your innovative collar designs. I will not even discuss the issues of patent infringement. 
The Wholesale custom shirt company will charge you a fee to create a set of graded patterns. The rest of you potential shirtmakers, should be happy with the many styles already available. Most of these shirtmakers keep fabric in stock from which you sell from.

2. Your neighbor's high school son could whip up a stock website for you. There are companies that will process your credit card orders.
The web designer, should be able to add photos of the newly created collars Use a decent mannequin. Add some swatch cards and some sort of basic measuring form. Just follow the lead of the many already out there.

3. add a new thread to this forum. I know most of the members are against threads which are really advertisements, but in your case, I think the forum would give you the OK. At that point you are open for business.

Now leave us alone until you have done this.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

NoVaguy said:


> Just to be pedantic, as a matter of law, if Mr. Kabbaz tried to use his pictures, he would fail to invalidate EG's designs. None of Kabbaz's pictures anticipated EG's design patents.


That's not relevant. My point was that Mr. Kabbaz's level of enthusiasm the last time around would probably be indicative of his level of enthusiasm this time around. Whether or not Mr. Glennie's frankencollar would lose its patent . . . yeah, anyway. Stupid frankencollars.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

ColeFieldHouse said:


> I've figured the ruse out! Let's just say that I've never seen these two people in the same place at the same time:
> 
> Eric Glennie:
> 
> my Torts professor, who happens to have written "The Piracy Paradox: Innovation and Intellectual Property in Fashion Design," (with Kal Raustiala), 92 Va. L. Rev. 1687 (2006).


Thanks very much for the photo. This forum is very informative. You bring up a very interesting photo. With the eric glennie cut out collar you notice the collar ends are hidden behind the necktie showing a clean, smooth look. In the photo of the professor, the collar ends are bubbling up at the necktie knot which I believe is a sloppy look. You can see the impression of the tie as it goes around his neck. I think the reason for the neckline bubbling is the collar button is not placed properly on the button down collar shirt. To me, I think the collar doesnt look right on the professor . any thoughts.


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Martin Stall! I looked at your website and you believe in the art of fashion and the art of the suit. What do you think about my art of the dress shirt, art of the necktie, art of the polo shirt, art of the casual shirt, art of the suit sleeve, art of the blue jeans, and art of the scarf. Would you ever wear one of my shirts and what do you think Europeans think about my style?


Eric, I was pretty sympathetic to your situation before, but hearing you say that I "believe in the art of fashion" is sort of, eh, well... insulting, actually.

Can you please understand that your way of talking, irrespective of what merit your designs may have, DOES NOT WORK? I'm serious, and still sympathetic: you have a habit of persistently, repeatedly, and incorrigibly rubbing people the wrong way. I think that is a pity, because who knows what will be the next fashion? EG collars? I don't know, I don't do fashion. But the way you behave makes it very difficult for you. Relax, mister. I was taught that anything anyone says to me can be very valuable and important. Sooooooo, I......... listen.........! And then I shut up. And then I think about it. Then sometimes I reject what I heard, but usually I put it on the shelf for future consideration. You seem to think something else. Do you ever ponder what you're being told? Sorry for being so beligerent, but I've held this down for too long now.

As for your question: Your designs do not fit my tastes. As I said, fashion is not for me. More specifically, I don't see much art in your work, just a new look.

I can't tell you what europeans think of your look, because I don't know enough of them to be statistically accurate.

Just a thought: if you were to, or indeed would have, ASKED politely and openly what the community thinks, and then engaged in a exchange of ideas, you would have made a very different impression here, and have gotten very different responses. Think that my suggestion is what you did? Well I would disagree: you came along quite complacently, I feel, and you treat the reactions generally in a very argumentative and defensive way.

But, I'm really afraid I'm talking to deaf ears: so far you seem to have missed the hints, the pokes, and also the bashings. I think that is a pity, and I wish you would listen better.

Oh, and about asking for the thread to be deleted? Well, once you go online, you're immortal. Your words, attitude, deeds will float around the internet forever. Even if you take down a website, it's still there, just check the waybackmachine. Someone knocking on your door, Eric: The above is a good reason to carefully consider how you behave online. It's your marketing and your reputation you are building, with every word you write. Just look at the image this forum has of you. Is that the image you want to have? Knock knock, anyone home?

Don't take offense, I have no bad intentions in writing the above. You seem however to require some level of punch in order for information to enter.

Martin Stall


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Thanks very much for the photo. This forum is very informative. You bring up a very interesting photo. With the eric glennie cut out collar you notice the collar ends are hidden behind the necktie showing a clean, smooth look. In the photo of the professor, the collar ends are bubbling up at the necktie knot which I believe is a sloppy look. You can see the impression of the tie as it goes around his neck. I think the reason for the neckline bubbling is the collar button is not placed properly on the button down collar shirt. To me, I think the collar doesnt look right on the professor . any thoughts.


Haha! Now that feels a lot better, doesn't it? That's just my point: discuss things, but don't be so difficult. You will notice the change.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Martin Stall said:


> Eric, I was pretty sympathetic to your situation before, but hearing you say that I "believe in the art of fashion" is sort of, eh, well... insulting, actually.
> 
> Can you please understand that your way of talking, irrespective of what merit your designs may have, DOES NOT WORK? I'm serious, and still sympathetic: you have a habit of persistently, repeatedly, and incorrigibly rubbing people the wrong way. I think that is a pity, because who knows what will be the next fashion? EG collars? I don't know, I don't do fashion. But the way you behave makes it very difficult for you. Relax, mister. I was taught that anything anyone says to me can be very valuable and important. Sooooooo, I......... listen.........! And then I shut up. And then I think about it. Then sometimes I reject what I heard, but usually I put it on the shelf for future consideration. You seem to think something else. Do you ever ponder what you're being told? Sorry for being so beligerent, but I've held this down for too long now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Stall! I was reading your website and was very intrigued by your statement: It is inspiring.

"One of the best modes of living, must be that of the artist. 
People commission you to do what you do best, and what you like to do most. 
And they in turn receive a unique work of art. 
As a cutter and tailor, I do treat whatever I make, as a work of art in it's own right, therefore the title of this blog wasn't chosen at random. 
Suits, to me, are a form of art. "

I intrepret this as you believe in the art of the suit or the art of fashion in general. I apologize if I misintrepreted your statement. I too consider my work a unique piece of art because what I like to do most is design unique articles of clothing. Thanks Eric.


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

Well you accurately proved my point. I was much more interested in your possible reply to all the rest of the things I said. Defending yourself etc doesn't really help towards the goal, IMHO.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Mr. Stall! There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance. I am confident in my product and my imagination but unfortunately I have had to defend myself personally rather than my product. My arrogance may show having to defend myself from the personal attacks questioning my talent and skills, but I want to hear the negative and positive responses to my designs and look. The Comments about my designs I listen and take notes, the comments about starting a business I am definitely taking notes ( Thanks Carl and I am very much listening to what you are saying), the comments about my skills as a designer and personal attacks on my website, image and artistry , be prepared to defend yourself. You are seeing my arrogance show from defending my personal aspects rather than my product. Unlike other designers, I dont care about my image because I am not making a living in fashion. Image is not what I am selling. I am selling unique, revolutionary, never seen before designs in menswear. 

The designers of today are selling their image, because that is the only thing they can sell. Their designs in menswear is all the same **** in different colors and fabric so Image and label is the only marketability separating each designer. Why would a 100% cotton ,button down dress shirt sell for 10 dollars at a department store and the same dress shirt sell for 100 dollars at the mall. Its logo and image. Mr. Stall I believe you challenged my artisty and dont see my designs as art. Mr. Stall! What are you selling? A suit jacket, Mr. Stall the designer , or some philosophy you believe in the art of the suit jacket. I made this statement in an earlier thread that I dont believe there is a designer in menswear present or past that can compare to my imagination. There hasnt been one rebuke from the experts on this forum challenging this statement. Mr. Stall! I dont think you can even come close to "filling my jock strap" when it comes to menswear fashion design, imagination, and innovation. Now, you saw my arrogance. Peace not war. EG.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Stall! ...I am not making a living in fashion. Image is not what I am selling. I am selling unique, revolutionary, never seen before designs in menswear.
> 
> Mr. Stall! I dont think you can even come close to "filling my jock strap" when it comes to menswear fashion design, imagination, and innovation. Now, you saw my arrogance. Peace not war. EG.


I know I must have missed something...what exactly have you actually sold EG. A review of your past posts fails to indicate any sales have been consumated. A successful transaction usually includes the transfer of funds to the seller. What have I missed here? It is good to see from your closing remark in the previous post, that you are "really working" on your personal interaction skills(?)!


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

My 3 year old niece Eric Glennied one of my polo shirts. sigh.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> My 3 year old niece Eric Glennied one of my polo shirts. sigh.


Thanks a lot - now I have to clean soda off my monitor.

Cheers, Jim <- makes note to self not to read this thread with mouth full of soda.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> My 3 year old niece Eric Glennied one of my polo shirts. sigh.


She's an artist taking your polo shirts to an all new level of the menswear plane.

You're a lucky man to be in the presence of such greatness.


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Stall! There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance. I am confident in my product and my imagination but unfortunately I have had to defend myself personally rather than my product. My arrogance may show having to defend myself from the personal attacks questioning my talent and skills, but I want to hear the negative and positive responses to my designs and look. The Comments about my designs I listen and take notes, the comments about starting a business I am definitely taking notes ( Thanks Carl and I am very much listening to what you are saying), the comments about my skills as a designer and personal attacks on my website, image and artistry , be prepared to defend yourself. You are seeing my arrogance show from defending my personal aspects rather than my product. Unlike other designers, I dont care about my image because I am not making a living in fashion. Image is not what I am selling. I am selling unique, revolutionary, never seen before designs in menswear.
> 
> The designers of today are selling their image, because that is the only thing they can sell. Their designs in menswear is all the same **** in different colors and fabric so Image and label is the only marketability separating each designer. Why would a 100% cotton ,button down dress shirt sell for 10 dollars at a department store and the same dress shirt sell for 100 dollars at the mall. Its logo and image. Mr. Stall I believe you challenged my artisty and dont see my designs as art. Mr. Stall! What are you selling? A suit jacket, Mr. Stall the designer , or some philosophy you believe in the art of the suit jacket. I made this statement in an earlier thread that I dont believe there is a designer in menswear present or past that can compare to my imagination. There hasnt been one rebuke from the experts on this forum challenging this statement. Mr. Stall! I dont think you can even come close to "filling my jock strap" when it comes to menswear fashion design, imagination, and innovation. Now, you saw my arrogance. Peace not war. EG.


I'm only talking about your image here on the forum. You want to engage a community in your work. If you express yourself the way you do, you will get attacks. Me, I was only trying to be helpful, in my own hardhanded and interfering way I guess. Sorry 'bout that.

I didn't intend to challenge your artistry. I just have a different concept of it, and I said so, in different words. And yes it is, as I said, a new look.

I am not looking for innovation in my work. Tradition is more a theme, for me. As for your designs, I wish you luck.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Fair enough Mr. Stall! Thank you for your clarification. Fashion forward is about making a statement of rebellion or anti-establishment. Traditional menswear is a firm, strong, and historical establishment that has really never been challenged with a line of unique designs. There may be a few here or there, like Mr. Kabbaz pointed out, but really never a complete line like I am presenting. Traditional men arent going to wear my style. Anti traditional men will and that is my market and I am searching for those individuals. It could be the Hippies of the 70's, the punk rockers of the 80's, or gothics of the 90's and present. I just need to find them and produce. 
The market is out there for my label to look high fashion, yet unique to express individuality and feel rebelious. Too bad the department stores, editors, buyers, and traditional designers suppress the antiestablishment cause the profits arent instantaneous. The Hippies, punk rockers, and gothics loved to challenge tradition and didnt care what the establishment thought. Unfortunatley, when they went into the work force, traditional menswear forced them to conform into traditional collars, suits, and ties. Where did the energy of individuality go? Traditional menswear is boring and the essence of individuality is absent. Please explain to me how and what makes traditional menswear show individuality.. Thanks EG.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Fair enough Mr. Stall! Thank you for your clarification. Fashion forward is about making a statement of rebellion or anti-establishment. Traditional menswear is a firm, strong, and historical establishment that has really never been challenged with a line of unique designs. There may be a few here or there, like Mr. Kabbaz pointed out, but really never a complete line like I am presenting. Traditional men arent going to wear my style. Anti traditional men will and that is my market and I am searching for those individuals. It could be the Hippies of the 70's, the punk rockers of the 80's, or gothics of the 90's and present. I just need to find them and produce.
> The market is out there for my label to look high fashion, yet unique to express individuality and feel rebelious. Too bad the department stores, editors, buyers, and traditional designers suppress the antiestablishment cause the profits arent instantaneous. The Hippies, punk rockers, and gothics loved to challenge tradition and didnt care what the establishment thought. Unfortunatley, when they went into the work force, traditional menswear forced them to conform into traditional collars, suits, and ties. Where did the energy of individuality go? Traditional menswear is boring and the essence of individuality is absent. Please explain to me how and what makes traditional menswear show individuality.. Thanks EG.


Eric you are really getting diluted and clueless. You seem to think the world of men's fashion is limited to OCBD's and penny loafers. Go to a major dept store like SAKS and bergdorf and you will see all kinds of designers pushing the envelope, Dior, Kris Von Assche, Dsquared, Galliano, Thom Browne etc., the list goes on and on. To say that the industry suppresses this stratum of the market is not true. Just because you don't have access to such designers in whatever crap town you live in doesnt mean they don't exist.

I could go on but I have stuff to do and I know I'm wasting keystrokes anyhow.

I'll leave you with this and play into your narcissism a bit. So EG is this great, revolutionary force in menswear right? All of these collars of yours are displayed underneath the most ugly and ordinary DB sportcoats. Where is the rest of your genius? What is the "EG Man" supposed to wear with his vagina collar? You mention an EG line in your post. On your site you have some collars, other designers pants with a bevel cuff and paisley strips of material to hang a nametag on. If you are so innovative where is your line? What are you going to do with men's tailored garments? I mean, come on man, you are supposed to be this great designer, where is your point of view?

MrR


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Traditional menswear is boring and the essence of individuality is absent. Please explain to me how and what makes traditional menswear show individuality.. Thanks EG.


I have to admit that you do interest me Eric because you are a textbook narcissist. I work with personality disordered individuals all day long that are just like you to the tee, so rigid in their thinking that any external notion that attacks their belief system is brutally rebuffed. So traditional menswear is boring and the individuality is absent. This statement can of course be translated into, "I cannot alter the cut, silouhette and color combinations of my own wardrobe to stand out from others, therefore noone else can do it." I can tell this is true from looking at your picture on your website. You are undoubtedly wearing your "Sunday best" and still look pedestrian and blah. The majority of AA members do an excellent job of expressing their individuality within the confines of what is socially acceptable and what is appropriate for work since that is where many of us have the opportunity to display our fine wares.

Anyway, i waste my breath

MrR


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Fair enough Mr. Stall! Thank you for your clarification. Fashion forward is about making a statement of rebellion or anti-establishment. Traditional menswear is a firm, strong, and historical establishment that has really never been challenged with a line of unique designs. There may be a few here or there, like Mr. Kabbaz pointed out, but really never a complete line like I am presenting. Traditional men arent going to wear my style. Anti traditional men will and that is my market and I am searching for those individuals. It could be the Hippies of the 70's, the punk rockers of the 80's, or gothics of the 90's and present. I just need to find them and produce.
> The market is out there for my label to look high fashion, yet unique to express individuality and feel rebelious. Too bad the department stores, editors, buyers, and traditional designers suppress the antiestablishment cause the profits arent instantaneous. The Hippies, punk rockers, and gothics loved to challenge tradition and didnt care what the establishment thought. Unfortunatley, when they went into the work force, traditional menswear forced them to conform into traditional collars, suits, and ties. Where did the energy of individuality go? Traditional menswear is boring and the essence of individuality is absent. Please explain to me how and what makes traditional menswear show individuality.. Thanks EG.


Fashion Forward is fashion just ahead of the curve.
It's about what's happening now as opposed to what is accepted and being bought by the masses. It is a very distinctly marketed concept. 
It isn't about rebelliousness,it's about knowing what is happening *right* *now and marketing it.* I don't think you know what is happening right now.

Traditional men would wear your style , or at least give it a good shot, *if,*
you already had established yourself in more traditional styles and had credibility.
Credibility is sometimes referred to as "image". 
I know you don't like the concept of image but that's the way it is.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Eric you are really getting diluted and clueless. You seem to think the world of men's fashion is limited to OCBD's and penny loafers. Go to a major dept store like SAKS and bergdorf and you will see all kinds of designers pushing the envelope, Dior, Kris Von Assche, Dsquared, Galliano, Thom Browne etc., the list goes on and on. To say that the industry suppresses this stratum of the market is not true. Just because you don't have access to such designers in whatever crap town you live in doesnt mean they don't exist.
> 
> I could go on but I have stuff to do and I know I'm wasting keystrokes anyhow.
> 
> ...


I can see Thom Browne because he has a unique style. Though I have seen the geek chic (small jacket and flood pants) stlye Pee wee Herman originated and the Band "Men with Hats" profiled in thier video of the early 80's. Thom Browne took that style and introduced it into menswear. Credit given. However, the other designers mentioned are womenswear designers trying to dress men. Men want to be styled not dressed like a women. Their fashion shows are on the internet so please enlighten me on your definition of fashion forward menswear with a few photos from their shows with explanation. Thanks EG.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric
You do not even thank me.
I laid out a very simple plan to get your business going.
Instead you belittle those who have taken the chances and started clothing lines and have sold them to stores. 
The clothing industry is not Rocket Science. just look at my typing and spelling!!!!

If you believe in your designs, then, produce samples and take a booth at the Magic Trade show in vegas. Stop asking us to make your business, do it on your own.
Carl​


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> However, the other designers mentioned are womenswear designers trying to dress men.


You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.

Men can be great womenswear and menswear designers, its the other way around that seems to never work out right.

What about the 2nd half of my post that you quoted? Where is the rest of your genius?

MrR


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.


it's not worth your time, womenswear designer is his way of dodging issues.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Carl! I am very , very appreciative of what you have shared with me. I have the business plan set up, but just saving the money to get started. My manufacturer is in place and waiting for their $10k startup order , samples have been drawn out, and doing market research to efficiently spend my money if a department store is interested. I have about 25 individuals interested in my custom shirts and need to recontact Cardeens to see how we can get back on track together. Also working the buyers to see if their interested, but hard to get a hold of and some are too conservative, The buyers say I need to develop the market thru custom shirts to get any kind of consideration in the department store. I need to develop a market for these products via custom shirt which may take years. Based on what I am hearing here, I just dont know if Vegas would be a effiecent use of my money until I get a better response. I am open to share space with another vendor similar to myself in Vegas or rent space at a booth to show a couple of shirts. I also thought about walking the MAGIC show with my shirts on to get some feedback. 

I enjoy talking about fashion and based on the amount of views I think the forum is tuned in to what is being said. I think traditional menswear is interested and intrigued in the products I am showing and waiting to see what happens in the next chapter of this business startup. Carl ! Be honest with me. Do you find my work interesting with potential or do you think I am dreamer? thanks Eric.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.
> 
> Men can be great womenswear and menswear designers, its the other way around that seems to never work out right.
> 
> ...


I made this challege to another forum without any response also. Show me the photos of what your hotshot designers are introducing in fashion forward menswear styles. It is not a very hard question to answer. Show this forum with a picture and explanation of why you think their style is revolutionary.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Kris Van Assche has 10 years of high fashion menswear to pick from. I am very interested to see what style you present from these high fashion, big-money, well connected designers and how they compare as far as uniqueness to my distinctive high-fashion style. Remember, you can tell an Eric Glennie dress shirt from 50 other designers. You can tell an Eric Glennie spliced necktie from 50 other designers, and you can definitely tell an Eric Glennie bevel bottom blue jean from a hundred different designers. Distinction is the definition of a fashion designer. The names you presented are labels and I dont think they can compare to my distinction. Good Luck


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

I simply refuse to believe this isn't a troll. 

No one is this thick.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I made this challege to another forum without any response also. Show me the photos of what your hotshot designers are introducing in fashion forward menswear styles. It is not a very hard question to answer. Show this forum with a picture and explanation of why you think their style is revolutionary.


Your response to my providing several menswear designers was "They are all womenswear designers dressing men." I proved that you are, in addition to being dense, lazy in that you can't even get your facts straight.

RE: posting pics in this thread, I could care less whether or not you agree with me. I don't have the time nor the inclination. I know what the designers collections look like. To even compare yourself to Kris van Assche is a disgrace. You are supposed to be the "designer," go find some pics yourself and show us how they lack innovation.

Finally, if your work is so unique and great Eric, where are the millions of dollars of profit? Why can't you find anyone to produce these designs? I'd love to hear how you rationalize your greatness to yourself.

mrr


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Your response to my providing several menswear designers was "They are all womenswear designers dressing men." I proved that you are, in addition to being dense, lazy in that you can't even get your facts straight.
> 
> RE: posting pics in this thread, I could care less whether or not you agree with me. I don't have the time nor the inclination. I know what the designers collections look like. To even compare yourself to Kris van Assche is a disgrace. You are supposed to be the "designer," go find some pics yourself and show us how they lack innovation.
> 
> ...


This is the only revolutionary style I saw in Kris Van Assche's show. Kinds cool but does put my style in perspective. I am not that different in vision that some of the highest fashion designers in Europe. Now does Mr. Van Assche have more to show. I will do some more research.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I am not that different in vision that some of the highest fashion designers in Europe.


Is this an admission that other designers exist that you consider to be "in your league" so to speak Eric?

MrR


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> Is this an admission that other designers exist that you consider to be "in your league" so to speak Eric?
> 
> MrR


I am an honest person and will give credit due. Of all the 300 designs I looked at from his show, this was the only piece I see truly revolutionary that is If he came up with the idea. You can tell a Kris Van Assche bow tie from any other tie in the world. A bowtie buttoned onto the shirt is Pretty cool. Of course. Can he follow up with #2. I have about 15 revolutionary styles on my website and another 15 on sketch. Puts into prespective where I stand amongst the elite designers in the world. However, I cant justify with sales but the imagination is there. Thanks. EG.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric
I am not a fan of your designs. I hope this does not deter you from your dreams. The department store buyers are correct. Department stores do not take chances on unknown designers. Floor space is way to expensive to the big department stores to take chances on the unknown.
Building a base through custom shirts and small boutiques is the correct way to go.

Carl


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

A button on bow tie!!!!
I am running out tomorrow to buy one. I will also make a shirt that is 4" too large for my neck!!!


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I am an honest person and will give credit due. Of all the 300 designs I looked at from his show, this was the only piece I see truly revolutionary that is If he came up with the idea. You can tell a Kris Van Assche bow tie from any other tie in the world. A bowtie buttoned onto the shirt is Pretty cool. Of course. Can he follow up with #2. I have about 15 revolutionary styles on my website and another 15 on sketch. Puts into prespective where I stand amongst the elite designers in the world. However, I cant justify with sales but the imagination is there. Thanks. EG.


You have a distorted view Eric of what is unique to a designer/label. I didnt reference KVA because he makes a plastic bowtie that noone else makes. He, like other designers has a unique point of view. Personally, I dont think you really know anything about menswear. Gucci, Dior Homme, Oxxford and Kiton may not make any one article that the other does not, but someone who knows the lines can instantly connect the look with the label. Was Gucci the first house to make sportcoats? Of course not, but they can be spotted a mile away by the silouhette and large, high-notched lapels. What is distinct about a brand is often subtle, a concept you have yet to grasp. Variations in cut, color palletes and stylistic influence separate one brand from another. Why can't your shirts be known for their impeccible fit, high armholes and MOP buttons? Why do you insist on being different at the cost of producing (cutting) a garment that is ugly just to stand out? You cannot tell me that you honestly think your designs are elegant.

MrR


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I havent read this whole thread...but please tell me...has International Male been mentioned yet???


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Shirtmaven said:


> The clothing industry is not Rocket Science. just look at my typing and spelling!!!!​




You sell yourself short, Carl...but then again, maybe a little humility is what's needed sometimes!



> If you believe in your designs, then, produce samples and take a booth at the Magic Trade show in vegas. Stop asking us to make your business, do it on your own.
> Carl


Best advice yet.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.
> 
> Men can be great womenswear and menswear designers, its the other way around that seems to never work out right.
> 
> ...


</IMG></IMG>

This is the signature look I have seen thru 2 winter shows of Dior Homme. Am I correct to say this is the signature look of Hedi Slimane the extended cuff of a sweater or cuff of the jacket. Is this the vision of today's super designers. Please correct me if I am wrong, but is this the signature look of Mr. Slimane. Mr Lagerfeld ! Is my resume still in your office. Please call me and I can take you out of the Abyss. The future of high fashion menswear is in the US so please call. Mr. Van Assche showed a little uniqueness, but I thought I could run to the nearest Burlington Coat Factory and stop off at the Leather store and come up the same looks. Sorry. Verrry uninspiring. 
Carl from Cego! What do you think about today high fashion menswear designers? Are you inspired?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.
> 
> Men can be great womenswear and menswear designers, its the other way around that seems to never work out right.
> 
> ...


I just looked at 2 seasons of D squared and they are not even in my league when it come to menswear innovation. If anyone disagrees , please do a google search and take a look for yourself.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You have a distorted view Eric of what is unique to a designer/label. I didnt reference KVA because he makes a plastic bowtie that noone else makes. He, like other designers has a unique point of view. Personally, I dont think you really know anything about menswear. Gucci, Dior Homme, Oxxford and Kiton may not make any one article that the other does not, but someone who knows the lines can instantly connect the look with the label. Was Gucci the first house to make sportcoats? Of course not, but they can be spotted a mile away by the silouhette and large, high-notched lapels. What is distinct about a brand is often subtle, a concept you have yet to grasp. Variations in cut, color palletes and stylistic influence separate one brand from another. Why can't your shirts be known for their impeccible fit, high armholes and MOP buttons? Why do you insist on being different at the cost of producing (cutting) a garment that is ugly just to stand out? You cannot tell me that you honestly think your designs are elegant.
> 
> MrR


Gucci is very elegant menswear. They have a distinctive look but I believe their distinction comes from their use of fur in menswear. If you consider fur in menswear to be unique, I think Gucci is pretty cool. However, I dont see any unique cut or distinctive Gucci style.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Stall! I dont think you can even come close to "filling my jock strap" when it comes to menswear fashion design, imagination, and innovation. Now, you saw my arrogance. Peace not war. EG.


You are definitely the biggest piece of crap I've ever read on the whole www. You are not arrogant, for arrogance means you have something to back up your statements. You have no substantial accomplishment to speak off in your career of choice and then you go provoke and insult members. That makes you an idiot. Then you b*tch and moan about your personal life? I do not wish you luck on your designs or your future undertakings. I reserve my good wishes to people who have substance and are well-mannered, not unaccomplished underachievers flapping their gums with vile spew.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> The designers of today are selling their image, because that is the only thing they can sell. Their designs in menswear is all the same **** in different colors and fabric so Image and label is the only marketability separating each designer.


Yes, but at least they sell. :icon_smile_wink:



eric glennie said:


> F Traditional men arent going to wear my style. Anti traditional men will and that is my market and I am searching for those individuals.


If you know this, why do you keep posting here?:icon_headagainstwal



eric glennie said:


> I just looked at 2 seasons of D squared and they are not even in my league when it come to menswear innovation.


Eric, you have pronounced yourself superior to every designer in the world for not being creative as you. You seem to be getting too big for your britches. Remember one thing before you talk trash about those guys... *they do millions in sales every year to legions of fans and followers, you haven't done any. *You talk the talk, but don't walk the walk.

Its painfully obvious to everyone here you're not at all serious about becoming a designer, you're just starving for some attention. If you were, you'd actually be out there making sales instead of trying to convince a bunch of guys like us that you're designs are something special. You seem to have an inordinate amount of time to be surfing AAAC for a enterprising entrepreneur getting such an monumental venture off the ground. You continually try to tell us that every other person in the world "doesn't get your genius", perhaps the other 6 billion of us see something you don't.

Money talks.. and right now I can't hear a word you're saying.

It's better to be a has-been than a never-was


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> They have a distinctive look but I believe their distinction comes from their use of fur in menswear....... I dont see any unique cut or distinctive Gucci style.


This will be my last and final post in this thread. When I looked back at my posts I admit I was a little mean in the beginning. For that I appologize because I understand now that you just do not know any better and to cast stones at the ignorant is unnecessary and plain rude on my part.

You really have no business in menswear Eric. The simplest concepts seem to escape you. If you look at Tom Ford's lines for Gucci (Frida Gianna is a mess), and only see the use of fur as the defining element then you are simply lost and likely cannot be educated. If you are smart you will pursue another avenue careerwise and quit wasting your time in this field because it is just not for you. The good news for you is that you will be happy one way or another because your condition allows you to rationalize failure by placing the emphasis externally, never considering your own role in your shortcomings. 
I wont wish you luck because you simply do not need it, you are a legend in your own mind and nothing will ever cause you to consider otherwise.
MrR


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

i think it is time to close this thread now, before any more milk gets spilt!


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

Eric
there is so much more to designing clothing then a few odd collar shapes, and pieced together neckties.

The designers whom you have no respect for, put together entire collections. 
Their collections have distinct ideas that offer new sillouettes, fabric innovations and color stories.
Read what MrRogers has said. You may not like the work of these designers, but they are not posting on this forum for opinions.
I can not imagine too many of the forum memebers wearing a sweater where the sleeves are 5" too long. I am not going to buy a plastic button on bow tie, but someone might.

I am done here as well.
Carl


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> The good news for you is that you will be happy one way or another because your condition allows you to rationalize failure by placing the emphasis externally, never considering your own role in your shortcomings.


Quote of the month! :aportnoy:


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

luk-cha said:


> i think it is time to close this thread now, before any more milk gets spilt!


What? And shut down such a rich daily source of humor and amusement?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> You are an idiot. Do your homework moron. Kris van assche worked exclusively in menswear for a decade before releasing his first women's line this year. Hedi Slimane who recently quit designing for Dior Homme has always worked only in menswear and is only now producing a womenswear line. D2 have been dressing men for many years.
> 
> Men can be great womenswear and menswear designers, its the other way around that seems to never work out right.
> 
> ...


Mr. Rogers! Just took a look at another one of your fashion designers fall/winter fashion show and was amazed at the amount of man boobs on display. In winter? Nipple hard on must be the new fashion craze for this season. Let be serious. The boys of which you are talking about are really masking their lack of design talent with sex. I am seriously thinking about showing my man boobs on the deer stand next weekend hoping to scare a swamp buck out of the woods. Just a layman's designers point of view on the world of faux fashion designers?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Rogers! Just took a look at another one of your fashion designers fall/winter fashion show and was amazed at the amount of man boobs on display. In winter? Nipple hard on must be the new fashion craze for this season.
> 
> 
> > Gentleman: eric glennie throughout this thread, has repeatedly proven himself to be a "sarTROLLial" genius, through his words as well as through his design efforts! At this point, he is one well fed Troll.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentleman: eric glennie throughout this thread, has repeatedly proven himself to be a "sarTROLLial" genius, through his words as well as through his design efforts! At this point, he is one well fed Troll.


As long as he's writing about men's nipples I'll keep reading - LOL -:devil:


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Removed per correction from Mano.

Some kind of signature detail, flourish, or "flair" does not make design, having invented one signature detail does not make a designer. It is just what it seems, a characteristic touch. Your collars are one such touch. I would like to try to illustrate your woeful lack of fitness for designing clothes. As I mentioned earlier, you do things that are "evolutionary" not "revolutionary" and given that evolution implies increased fitness, I would argue that even this term is wrong. But, your "evolutionary" detail doesn't make design, it doesn't make a collection.

First, you discuss Thom Browne here:



> I can see Thom Browne because he has a unique style. Though I have seen the geek chic (small jacket and flood pants) stlye Pee wee Herman originated and the Band "Men with Hats" profiled in thier video of the early 80's. Thom Browne took that style and introduced it into menswear. Credit given.


You do the ONLY thing you do right in this entire thread, and I think, as you say "Credit given." You notice some influences. I'm proud of you.

Next, you discuss Mr. vanAssche:



> I am an honest person and will give credit due. Of all the 300 designs I looked at from his show, this was the only piece I see truly revolutionary that is If he came up with the idea. You can tell a Kris Van Assche bow tie from any other tie in the world. A bowtie buttoned onto the shirt is Pretty cool. Of course. Can he follow up with #2. I have about 15 revolutionary styles on my website and another 15 on sketch. Puts into prespective where I stand amongst the elite designers in the world. However, I cant justify with sales but the imagination is there. Thanks. EG.


This is where the depths of your incompetence really come to the front. You look at 300 images from a show, and you pick a gold plastic bowtie as the "revolutionary" bit. The show is about colors, combinations, shapes, silhouettes, the play of material on material, etcetera. You consistently fail to understand this about clothing design.

Next, on to your rants about Hedi Slimane



> This is the signature look I have seen thru 2 winter shows of Dior Homme. Am I correct to say this is the signature look of Hedi Slimane the extended cuff of a sweater or cuff of the jacket. Is this the vision of today's super designers. Please correct me if I am wrong, but is this the signature look of Mr. Slimane. Mr Lagerfeld ! Is my resume still in your office. Please call me and I can take you out of the Abyss. The future of high fashion menswear is in the US so please call. Mr. Van Assche showed a little uniqueness, but I thought I could run to the nearest Burlington Coat Factory and stop off at the Leather store and come up the same looks. Sorry. Verrry uninspiring.
> Carl from Cego! What do you think about today high fashion menswear designers? Are you inspired?


Mr. Slimane's designs for Dior have defined a silhouette that has shaped most of the also-ran design for much of the last half decade. His signature look is not the extended cuff on a sweater or the [unspecified nature of the] cuff on his jackets. It's like you have this giant blind spot and are incapable of understanding that clothing exists beyond just it's ends. If I made a shirt that fit nowhere but had a cuff that wrapped around two fingers and was designed to be held together at the gauntlet with a huge iron bar, you would call it revolutionary, regardless of the wrest (shhh, I'm bored).

Next up, we have Mr. Glennie's enlightened critique of Dsquared, probably the most influential name in "streetwear" designs this millennium.



> I just looked at 2 seasons of D squared and they are not even in my league when it come to menswear innovation. If anyone disagrees , please do a google search and take a look for yourself.


Do we get to know why? Do we know what Mr. Glennie thinks about their amekaji inspired exaggerated details, their Slimane inspired silhouettes re-imagined for casual wear? What pieces, silhouettes, and combinations, and themes do you present that outdo Dsquared? Because, contrary to your deluded belief, repeating a lie doesn't make it true. I'm not sure you noticed, but excommunicating Galileo did not make the earth flat. Come on, give us some pictures, give us some outfits, give us ONE FUC KING REASON TO BELIEVE YOU.

Right then, on to Gucci:



> Gucci is very elegant menswear. They have a distinctive look but I believe their distinction comes from their use of fur in menswear. If you consider fur in menswear to be unique, I think Gucci is pretty cool. However, I dont see any unique cut or distinctive Gucci style.


Augh, you win, my brain finally gave up and started trying to escape my head. Which years, which designer, what? Gucci is a brand, not a designer. Gucci under Tom Ford practically defined the mid-to-late 90s in menswear. None of the pieces I have from this were fur lined, and no one except for perhaps an Eric Glennie would ever mistake them for any other designer.

Just stop, right now. If there were a license for the internet, yours would be suspended.


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

the etruscan said:


> A few things. First, this is the Ask Andy fashion forum, it's a place for traditional garb to be discussed. The label "fashion" is somewhat misleading. You shouldn't even be spouting your ridiculous crap here, you should be over at styleforums, where they have much more interest in what could largely be considered fashion..


There's a particular forum for trad (traditional garb). As far as I've experienced in my years here on AAAC everything else is fair game to discuss on this forum. While Mr. G's wares may be better suited to SF, there's nothing inappropriate about him posting here.



> Your stupidity is appalling. Your inability to even understand what you look at when you "google" fashion shows is disturbing for a so-called designer..This is where the depths of your incompetence really come to the front. You look at 300 images from a show, and you pick a gold plastic bowtie as the "revolutionary" bit. The show is about colors, combinations, shapes, silhouettes, the play of material on material, etcetera. You consistently fail to understand this about clothing design.
> 
> Next, on to your deluded rants about Hedi Slimane....


No need to make ad hominem attacks. It's already clear Mr. G. has significant limitations and blind spots that have already been pointed out ad nauseaum.

If you've read this thread you'd have know by now that Mr. Glenie is not about to change his mind about anything. To argue with him or point out anything that is contrary to his points of view only serves to further cement his beliefs in place.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

This forum is reading what I am saying and I think that is why Andy is keeping this forum open. I am not tied to any special interest group in the fashion industry or care what the fashionistas including the editors think. I am not worried about losing a job in fashion so I can freelly expose the fashion industry as a faux in my opinion from a laymans , consumer point of view. Even some of the greatest designers in the world have exposed todays fashion for its lack of innovation from todays new batch of designers. I can safely say from a laymans point and about 95 % of the menswear consumers who arent insiders in fashion, that the designers of today have become complacent and lazy resting on the laurels of their predecessors. Fashion has become a new broadway show and the clothes have become secondary. LOL. eric.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Somehow, I think it will take someone else to expose this if true.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

You can call me stubborn but my opinions of a fashion designers wont change. I consider a designer to be the top of the food chain and innovators. I see today designers and the designers mentioned as fashion stylists. Here is my example of a designer: The person who came up with the idea of for the back seat of a pickup and a third door, gps in a car, antilock breaking stytems, ( true innovators in their field that have done something no other has done ). Here is my examples of a stylist: different color of paint on a truck, 20 inch rims on a jacked up chevy, and leather seats . stylists make the car pretty but are not innovators. So when you are talking about todays designers putting together color combinations, silhouette, makeup, fabrics you are basically stating todays designer are stylists. Innovators and designers are men and womens with a vision and uniqueness. stylists are superficial. You guys are the best and I hope you appreciate my point of view. thanks EG.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

The very fact that your opinions will simply not change is the textbook definition of stubborn. Of course we call you stubborn.

By your logic, there have been perhaps 3 designers in clothing.

The individual who figured out we could skin animals and wear the pelts for warmth. Everyone who has altered those is merely a stylist.

The individual who worked out foot coverings, and anyone who has seen Otzi's boots knows this was common knowledge (along with cloaks, shirts, leggings, and jackets) by 3000 B.C.

The individual who introduced the concept of waterproofing.

By your own insane definition you are a stylist. By your own proclamation you are superficial. I appreciate your point of view. We are in total agreement.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

the etruscan said:


> The very fact that your opinions will simply not change is the textbook definition of stubborn. Of course we call you stubborn.
> 
> By your logic, there have been perhaps 3 designers in clothing.
> 
> ...


"And Adam and Eve did not wear collars, but were not ashamed".


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> You can call me stubborn but my opinions of a fashion designers wont change. I consider a designer to be the top of the food chain and innovators. I see today designers and the designers mentioned as fashion stylists. Here is my example of a designer: The person who came up with the idea of for the back seat of a pickup and a third door, gps in a car, antilock breaking stytems, ( true innovators in their field that have done something no other has done ). Here is my examples of a stylist: different color of paint on a truck, 20 inch rims on a jacked up chevy, and leather seats . stylists make the car pretty but are not innovators. So when you are talking about todays designers putting together color combinations, silhouette, makeup, fabrics you are basically stating todays designer are stylists. Innovators and designers are men and womens with a vision and uniqueness. stylists are superficial. You guys are the best and I hope you appreciate my point of view. thanks EG.


So, according to you, who qualified as a clothing designer?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> So, according to you, who qualified as a clothing designer?


I will add onto to this when I get home, but the 3 that I can think of off the top of my head are:

1) levi strauss to introduce denim into mainstream fashion whose idea came from the miners of the west coast.

2) Phillip Van Heusen to introduce the permanant fold over collar to replace the detachable.

3) CHannel and the little black dress after WW11

4) Russell Simmons and the introduction of Hip Hop fashion. baggy pants.

5) Phillip Knight and the introduction of celebrities to sell tennis shoes with Nike. (licensing agreement which is the foundation of today fashion sportwear market).

-These are designs, looks, and innovation to define their labels.

-These are people and designer with a vision that no other had.

thanks EG.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Channel, Russell Simmons, Levi Strauss, Phillip Van Heusen... hmmm...

Notice how they all designed something people WANTED to buy?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I will add onto to this when I get home, but the 3 that I can think of off the top of my head are:
> 
> 1) levi strauss to introduce denim into mainstream fashion whose idea came from the miners of the west coast.
> 
> ...


Ummmm...that's more than 3, and I dont know about your other statements, but I'm quite sure I'm the most well equipped on these fora to respond to #5 on your list...

First off, as a hardcore sneaker collector, let me say, you have no business talking about Phil Knight because you obviously don't have any clue about how it went down...

Phil Knight never designed anything...the original Waffle Trainer (which is were it all began) was designed by Bill Bowerman, Knight's coach and business partner when they started Blue Ribbon Sports. What Knight brought to the table in the early days of the company we all now know as Nike was his business savvy, he was the one who started importing Onitsuka Tigers (now known as Asics) from Japan and selling them through BRS. Nike was the result of Bowerman (and other designer's, not Knight who was running the business end) work at developing a better running shoe, Bowerman was obsessed with creating a lightweight ergonomic running shoe, that model was originally called the Nike and was sold under the Blue Ribbon Sports name, eventually the design of the Nike Became so popular that it had it's own line, still sold by Blue Ribbon (it wasnt until much later that the two very seperate halfs of the same company merged and became known as Nike), this was around the time that Steve Prefontaine became Nike's first product endorser...this was as much thanks to Bowerman as it was to Knight...but we all know that you're not talking about Pre...you're talking about the legend, one Michael Jeffrey Jordan, the man who revolutionized the sneaker game (if you'd have mentioned him you would have been at least partly correct)...but once again, Knight had a very small hand in signing MJ...that distinction lies with Peter Moore who designed the First Air Jordan sneaker, and Howard White who was the driving force in keeping MJ from signing with Converse or (his first choice) Adidas by promising him what the others couldnt...his own signature line...Phil Knight just signed the checks and trust me, he didnt offer MJ nearly as much as the brand with the three stripes did...but if you want to talk about the single *designer* who revoloutinized sneakers as we know them, it would have to be Tinker Hatfield...never heard of him??? doesnt surprize me...go read a book and educate yourself...

and in regards to #4...you couldnt be more wrong...first off baggy pants (among other "hip hop styles") started in prison, way back when Russel Simmons was still in grade school...but Russel Simmons adopted the Run DMC look (which predated the Phat Farm Label by about a decade and a half, and I'm assuming you're talking about) from Jam Master Jay, Jason Mizell was the one who basically styled Rev Run and DMC, not Russel Simmons who was just the group's manager...once again, get your facts straight...

to quote Eminem..._Let it go dawg...it's over..._


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Excellent, GG!


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

E.G., 
If you don't know by now:

Your just at the beginning.

No one cares about anyone's ideas about anything unless they're shown proof why they should believe. In your case, no one gives a crap unless you sell some. Everyone has to do it. You do as well.

Until you grok this, your just another lightweight, trying to find a shortcut to the top on the web.

There is enough real information in this tread on how to make it in the shirt business that it could be repackaged and sold as a download on Amazon.

Instead of arguing, just get it together, Dude.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> *You are definitely the biggest piece of crap I've ever read on the whole www.*


Thanks man, It's been years since I laughed so hard my coffee came out my nose...I needed that.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Ummmm...that's more than 3, and I dont know about your other statements, but I'm quite sure I'm the most well equipped on these fora to respond to #5 on your list...
> 
> First off, as a hardcore sneaker collector, let me say, you have no business talking about Phil Knight because you obviously don't have any clue about how it went down...
> 
> ...


Awesome!

BTW, the band "Men with Hats"?!!

Somebody here obviously danced the Safety Dance one too many.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Ummmm...that's more than 3, and I dont know about your other statements, but I'm quite sure I'm the most well equipped on these fora to respond to #5 on your list...
> 
> First off ...................


Awesome!

BTW, the band "Men with Hats"?!!

Somebody here obviously danced the Safety Dance one too many.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Not just nipples, he's also talking about filling jockstraps!



mpcsb said:


> As long as he's writing about men's nipples I'll keep reading - LOL -:devil:


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

omairp said:


> Channel, Russell Simmons, Levi Strauss, Phillip Van Heusen... hmmm...
> 
> Notice how they all designed something people WANTED to buy?


Very wrong. Women previous to World War II wore long dresses and didnt expose their legs. Ms Chanel cut the dress at the thigh and invented the skirt and inspired the mini skirts of the 60's. Coco Chanel had a vision and developed the market for the skirt. The women didnt want to buy it until Chanel brought the idea to market. New ideas need to develop markets.

Some of the greatest inventions in apparel come from cut.
Who thought to cut the jacket sleeve to create a vest
Who thought to cut the shirt long sleeve to create the t-shirt
who thought to cut the t-shirt to create the tank top
who thougth to cut the pant leg to create shorts
who thought to cut the dress to make the skirt.
who thought to cut the collar and cuffs to create shaped hems( yours truly!!)

the so-called designers of today which I believe are stylists simply put fur, fabric, and color on a previously designed cut under the mask of a beautiful show to create hype.

I am not sure if you are a fan of Jack Sparrow, but he brought up a good point in his forum. Why do I need to justify my fashion design with sales. I suppose you think Donald Trump is a great fashion designer because his dress shirts are selling in Macys oval room. Give me a break. The fashion business is fake and the buyers/editors would recognize true fashion if it slapped them in the face. The fashion industry is getting as fake a politics.

"I listen to none of what I hear
I listen to half of what I see
because the world is full of jealousy".

The world is full of perception (superficial) and lacks depth (truth). Amen

By the way. Karl Kani is the father of American Hip Hop fashion. Russell Simmons was the one with the money and first to get baggy pants to market. Funny how perception rules the economy. Media fuels perception to sell newspapers right Andy. The little guy is nothing more than a stepping stone for the rich and thats why macys wants Donald Trump on the showroom and not Eric Glennie.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Very wrong. Women previous to World War II wore long dresses and didnt expose their legs. Ms Chanel cut the dress at the thigh and invented the skirt and inspired the mini skirts of the 60's. Coco Chanel had a vision and developed the market for the skirt. The women didnt want to buy it until Chanel brought the idea to market. New ideas need to develop markets.
> 
> Some of the greatest inventions in apparel come from cut.
> Who thought to cut the jacket sleeve to create a vest
> ...


If sales is not a good indication, is there any *objective *barometer of whether you are in the right business (to put it mildly)?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> If sales is not a good indication, is there any *objective *barometer of whether you are in the right business (to put it mildly)?


I am not concerned objectively ( money, profits,) right now until I establish myself subjectively as a designer and artist. I am searching to see if people would wear my shirts and why they like or dislike my style. I dont care if the consumer likes or dislikes me personally. I am not selling myself like Donald Trump , Martha Stewart, Michael Jordan does to sell a garment , I am selling a shirt style not a label . Objectivity will follow once I am recongnized as an artist. Thanks for your question. Eric.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Objectivity will follow once I am recongnized as an artist.


...and what will that measure be?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> ...and what will that measure be?


I dont think this forum can dispute that I am an artist. We are all artists . How you arrange flowers in your garden or paint your wall in the kitchen expresses uniqueness about yourself. Taking your artistry to the next level and become recognized at a landscaper or professional painter is the objective side of your subjective artistry. You are getting paid for your artistry. I am looking forward to shaking the hand of the first shirt I can produce and sell to become recognized as a pro. I consider college athletes to be artists ( they love to play the game and hope to get paid someday) and NFL's are the pros. Thanks eric.


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

*Genius & tortured soul go hand in hand*

EG,

I am in awe of your belief in yourself. Wow! Standing up firm against the tide of these naysayers. Can't say that I have already been convinced to wear your creations but some things take time. Thom Browne was ridiculed my so many initially. But now many mainstream designers are making shorter jackets even RL has a line like that.

Let's look at the responses in the forum in a positive light. You have been provided a large list of action items and issues to address. Before pitching to VCs, many entrepreneurial teams make a list of possible objections and questions that may come up during the pitch. Then they work on how to best address them. Sometimes this is the difference between an idea getting funded or dieing.

Best of luck.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I dont think this forum can dispute that I am an artist. We are all artists . How you arrange flowers in your garden or paint your wall in the kitchen expresses uniqueness about yourself. Taking your artistry to the next level and become recognized at a landscaper or professional painter is the objective side of your subjective artistry. You are getting paid for your artistry. I am looking forward to shaking the hand of the first shirt I can produce and sell to become recognized as a pro. I consider college athletes to be artists ( they love to play the game and hope to get paid someday) and NFL's are the pros. Thanks eric.


So you admit that sales is the objective measure, correct?


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

First things first. Breaking into industry is hard to do...but I would not buy your shirts, because I think popped collars make you look like this (and I aint down with that):


Onto some history:



> Women previous to World War II wore long dresses and didnt expose their legs. Ms Chanel cut the dress at the thigh and invented the skirt and inspired the mini skirts of the 60's. Coco Chanel had a vision and developed the market for the skirt. The women didnt want to buy it until Chanel brought the idea to market. New ideas need to develop markets.


sigh....World War 2 was an event of epic proportions where young men were sent to die for their countries by killing each other in ever increasingly convenient ways during the years (appx) 1939-1945. Below I have included a picture from a 1923 wedding where all of the women are wearing a knee length dresses with the one on the left is wearing a wrap skirt with a short sleeve shirt. Thus, photographic evidence that women previous to dubya dubya 2 exposed (gasp!) their legs. And being such a loyal follower of Coco's career...you would know that she released her signature "Chanel Suit" in 1923 which included a knee length skirt before WW2 (information gleaned from a source you cited earlier...wikipedia). She also opened her first shop in 1910...which event predates World War 1! (1914-1918) 










Also in the late 1890's known as the naughty 90's "The Gibson Girl" wore skirts...that became increasingly shorter (eventually esposing the lower ½ of the calf - that was covered by hose/tights - but still female calves = hot). So before coco "invented the skirt" (your words not mine) women around the world of all strata of society were wearing her invention!!! I hate when people wear my inventions before I invent them. 

I believe you meant that During the Victorian and Edwardian era no one that prescribed to the western way of dress that is influenced by England wore skirts that exposed their legs. During the 20's (flappers) and before (1890s Gibson girls) women wore skirts that showed a bit of leg.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> So you admit that sales is the objective measure, correct?


Yes, the objective measure is money. Better yet is the subjective measure of the whole world accepting one of my 15 brainchilds and seeing my designs all over the world whether I get paid or not. That feeling of acceptance of a design would be out of this objective world. The measure of a man is what he/she contributes to society, not how much money you make.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Yes, the objective measure is money. Better yet is the subjective measure of the whole world accepting one of my 15 brainchilds and seeing my designs all over the world whether I get paid or not. That feeling of acceptance of a design would be out of this objective world. The measure of a man is what he/she contributes to society, not how much money you make.


So on a *subjective *level, you're not exactly a success, correct?


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I dont think this forum can dispute that I am an artist. We are all artists . How you arrange flowers in your garden or paint your wall in the kitchen expresses uniqueness about yourself. Taking your artistry to the next level and become recognized at a landscaper or professional painter is the objective side of your subjective artistry. You are getting paid for your artistry. I am looking forward to shaking the hand of the first shirt I can produce and sell to become recognized as a pro. I consider college athletes to be artists ( they love to play the game and hope to get paid someday) and NFL's are the pros. Thanks eric.


This is the first post from you that hints of a vision of reality.
I would agree with you that arranging flowers or choosing a color expresses a uniqueness about oneself. These are situations that are private and not open to public scrutiny, *like a forum.*

"Taking it to the next level", is what 99.9999% don't do. They never open themselves to the criticism of others. The art remains private. The best way to get better at something is to open yourself to others and take what comes your way.

You've chosen the public way. The public way works this way. 
You learn to mix your vision with the vision of others. It's much more fun and more rewarding , IMHO, to do it this way.
Staying in your basement, and fending off the blows of the world through your computer is only useful until you have to deliver the real goods.

If you have proven anything about yourself, it's that you can take the stuff that is thrown at you. I can tell you from my own experience, that rejection is much more common than acceptance and if you have a thin skin you should stay home and arrange flowers in the garden.

You are not thin skinned but maybe a little too thick skinned. If you get out in the world and really do something I think you could quickly adapt and find a way to present your ideas that would make them marketable.

Just remember that hubris is the talent of a fool.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

OscarTheWild said:


> EG,
> 
> I am in awe of your belief in yourself. Wow! Standing up firm against the tide of these naysayers. Can't say that I have already been convinced to wear your creations but some things take time. Thom Browne was ridiculed my so many initially. But now many mainstream designers are making shorter jackets even RL has a line like that.
> 
> ...


Could you imagine the psychological turmoil Mr. Browne went thru getting blasted by the media about a product he believed in? Thom hung with it and succeeded. Now you have the vulture swooping in and stealing Mr. Browne's glory. How sad!! That is the very reason I patented my collars. I too see promise behind the madness and hope someday to reach Mr. Brownes success.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> By the way. Karl Kani is the father of American Hip Hop fashion. Russell Simmons was the one with the money and first to get baggy pants to market. Funny how perception rules the economy. Media fuels perception to sell newspapers right Andy. The little guy is nothing more than a stepping stone for the rich and thats why macys wants Donald Trump on the showroom and not Eric Glennie.


Karl Kani now? His company was started in 1994, and their major innovation was huge metal labels on the back pocket that would destroy my dad's wooden chairs. I also remember being able to fit a vhs video cassette in the front pocket. Thankfully my clothing tastes have changed a bit.

He started a few years earlier with Cross Colours, so I guess you consider bright purple jeans his major contribution?

And Russell Simmons had nothing to do with getting baggy pants to market, he was years late with Phat Farm.


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Yes, the objective measure is money. Better yet is the subjective measure of the whole world accepting one of my 15 brainchilds and seeing my designs all over the world whether I get paid or not. That feeling of acceptance of a design would be out of this objective world. The measure of a man is what he/she contributes to society, not how much money you make.





eric glennie said:


> Could you imagine the psychological turmoil Mr. Browne went thru getting blasted by the media about a product he believed in? Thom hung with it and succeeded. Now you have the vulture swooping in and stealing Mr. Browne's glory. How sad!! That is the very reason I patented my collars. I too see promise behind the madness and hope someday to reach Mr. Brownes success.


Only 9 minutes apart...you said you want "the whole world to accept your designs wheather I get paid or not" and "the vulture swooping in and stealing Mr. Browne's glory. How sad!! That is the very reason I patented my collars." So are you saying Everyone should wear your stuff...it would make you all warm and fuzzy to have that happen, but THEY MUST BUY FROM YOU, but you dont care if you get paid? Its all very confusing :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

trims said:


> Karl Kani now? His company was started in 1994, and their major innovation was huge metal labels on the back pocket that would destroy my dad's wooden chairs. I also remember being able to fit a vhs video cassette in the front pocket. Thankfully my clothing tastes have changed a bit.
> 
> He started a few years earlier with Cross Colours, so I guess you consider bright purple jeans his major contribution?
> 
> And Russell Simmons had nothing to do with getting baggy pants to market, he was years late with Phat Farm.


Hip hop actually started in 1994 with the release of Kani's first line and 36 chambers. The rest was just advertising.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Didactical said:


> Only 9 minutes apart...you said you want "the whole world to accept your designs wheather I get paid or not" and "the vulture swooping in and stealing Mr. Browne's glory. How sad!! That is the very reason I patented my collars." So are you saying Everyone should wear your stuff...it would make you all warm and fuzzy to have that happen, but THEY MUST BUY FROM YOU, but you dont care if you get paid? Its all very confusing :icon_smile_big:.


Lets be honest. the success of these collars is yet to be determined. Any sign of momentum of these collars taking off, the vultures will swoop in an knock off my style. History has dictated that will happen. 15 years of banging the heads of traditional menswear and your psychological torture may be for nothing . I am taking that risk for an opportunity to play in the game. I could become a statistic and footnote in this business, but at least the AA forum knows who I am . thanks EG.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> Hip hop actually started in 1994 with the release of Kani's first line and 36 chambers. The rest was just advertising.


:icon_smile_big: those advertisers for The Source pre-1994 must have been visionaries!

And can Karl Kani sue Ecko than for being founded in 1993 before he invented hip hop fashion?

:idea:I just invented and patented chairs. Everyone who was sitting in one yesterday owes me royalties.:idea:


----------



## T4phage (Nov 12, 2003)

acidicboy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> BTW, the band "Men with Hats"?!!
> 
> Somebody here obviously danced the Safety Dance one too many.


You mean "pop goes his world"....

Interesting shirt collar types on this site Mr. Glennie.. recognize any similarities? At least these people seem to be making some money....


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

T4phage said:


> You mean "pop goes his world"....
> 
> Interesting shirt collar types on this site Mr. Glennie.. recognize any similarities? At least these people seem to be making some money....


Imitation is the greatest sign of flattery. I feel honored to be knock-off.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Imitation is the greatest sign of flattery. I feel honored to be knock-off.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Now that I look at his work further, Alexander Kabbazz was knocked off and so was my friend KB Young at www.vuedis.com . KB also has a patent.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Imitation is the greatest sign of flattery. I feel honored to be knock-off.


epic.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> epic.


The thread has officially jumped the shark. Stick a fork in 'er.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> By the way. Karl Kani is the father of American Hip Hop fashion. Russell Simmons was the one with the money and first to get baggy pants to market. Funny how perception rules the economy. Media fuels perception to sell newspapers right Andy. The little guy is nothing more than a stepping stone for the rich and thats why macys wants Donald Trump on the showroom and not Eric Glennie.


*WOW!!!*

Swing and a *BIG* miss...Okay...if you want to talk about the mainstream rappers who pioneered the baggy pants look, you'd probably have to look at somebody from the west coast right around the time that "gangsta" rap made the mainstream...at this point Karl Kani wouldnt be making a pair of jeans for years to come...Russel Simmons (who has never "designed" a pair of jeans in his life) was promoting east coast cats, still sporting the tracksuits and such...the baggy jean "prison" look had been in fashion for a while at this point, but lets examine why it might have become so popular...you see when somebody like a hip hop artist makes it big time, they're looking for something to separate them from the other top 40 pretty boys...so what do they do??? the bring the look of the streets to the mainstream with them...do you think that some of these guys who were real life gangsters and criminals were wearing something becfause their _stylist_ told them to??? no they're wearing that to keep their street cred, because that's what the big weight cats wore, the cats who hung out on the corner and drank 40's and brought these styles back with them from their stints up north, there was nothing glamourous about it, these guys werent sitting around drawing fashion sketches, they just wore their clothing like they did back in the days that they were state property, anybody who is able to do just a bit of research will find that many of these "urban" styles have roots in prison, not on some designer's draftboard...some of the first cats to bring it mainstream had to be guys like Ice Cube, Dr Dre, Ice T, E-40, or Master P (He might be from NOLA, but he rose to fame in Richmond CA)...take a look at any of these cats videos from the late 80's to the early 90's...you'll see that they were all wearing...the jeans that you claim the (at that time) Co-CEO of Def Jam supposedly bankrolled a second tier licensing brand to invent several years in the future...care to try again???

...and as far as Donald Trump using YOU as a stepping stone to get his stuff sold at Macy*s...what are you nuts???

...just stay down on the canvas this time son...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Any sign of momentum of these collars taking off, the vultures will swoop in an knock off my style. History has dictated that will happen.


I have the utmost respect for vultures and fully trust them to steal a more tasteful design. And thats saying alot considering what monstrosities you find in department stores nowadays.



The Gabba Goul said:


> ...just stay down on the canvas this time son...


Word. E-Glen, you just got ethered. :aportnoy:


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Please explain. What makes you differ between precedent and anticedent?


see post number 77. 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=628512&postcount=77

It was late at night, I wasn't getting anything done, and I decided to misuse my experience and pretend to be a judge from the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit adjudicating our hypothetical _Eric Glennie v. Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers_ patent infringement case on the basis of Eric Glennie's design patents (at least, the one's I found) versus your evidence of prior use or for sale (i.e., the two photo's) that you alleged would anticipate and invalidate Eric's patents. Why somebody decided to order an EG special, we'll never know.

Anyway, in order to win, you had to 
(1) show that the photo's qualified as "prior art", i.e., predated EG's invention, AND 
(2) show that they either disclosed each and every feature in one reference, OR made it obvious. (these are from utility patents, I just pretended design patents worked the same. They may not).

Short Answer - you lost. I assumed that the photo of the guy with the beard counted as evidence, since it had a date and I gave you credit for that date. And the picture of the collar with the cut off things did not qualify as evidence because there was no tangible evidence that the photograph was taken before EG's patent filing date (although this was irrelevant, as EG didn't have a design patent for that cut-off collar). The case was then remanded to the trial court and you were assessed damages of $1.03, the actual value infringing EG's patent. (ok, that was more sarcasm)....

In reality, you might come up with more evidence. And maybe testimony backing that up (although witness testimony in patent cases is virtually worthless - a court will very often want written or hard proof in patent cases before it will invalidate the patent)


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

AMVanquish said:


> Dieses Hemd ist schrecklich. Ich werde krank.


Hey NovaGuy, how does Pierre Cardin do against our inestimable Mr. Glennie?

I figure we could do with some more worthwhile posts. Carl's primer on running a shirtmaker was pages back.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

the etruscan said:


> Hey NovaGuy, how does Pierre Cardin do against our inestimable Mr. Glennie?
> 
> I figure we could do with some more worthwhile posts. Carl's primer on running a shirtmaker was pages back.


The pierre cardin photo was the evidence I found to be admissible in my post 77 as clear and convincing. However, I found that it did not anticipate EG's patents, because there were features in EG's patents that were not in the Pierre Cardin reference. So EG's patents survived. I also would be inclined not to say it would be obvious.

That being said, if you were to sell the Pierre Cardin collar, EG would not be able to bring an infringement action against you, since the features of the EG patent would not present.

In other words, the Pierre Cardin collar exactly as it is in the picture neither anticipates EG's patent (if it is before), nor does it infringe EG's patents (if you were to make or use it after).


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

I see. Apologies for my dimness.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

NoVaguy said:


> see post number 77.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=628512&postcount=77
> 
> It was late at night, I wasn't getting anything done, and I decided to misuse my experience and pretend to be a judge from the Court of Appeals for the Federal Circuit adjudicating our hypothetical _Eric Glennie v. Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers_ patent infringement case on the basis of Eric Glennie's design patents (at least, the one's I found) versus your evidence of prior use or for sale (i.e., the two photo's) that you alleged would anticipate and invalidate Eric's patents. Why somebody decided to order an EG special, we'll never know.
> ...


Since we're having fun ... the only necessary witness would be the judge looking at the "thingy cut off" photograph. If you can convince someone ... anyone ... much less the judge ... that the 57 year-old defendant (me) is not *at least* 20+ years younger in that photograph ... I'll happily pay the $1.03. Hell, I'll even pay $2.06.

And 20+ years predates the patent by what? A decade?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> *WOW!!!*
> 
> Swing and a *BIG* miss...Okay...if you want to talk about the mainstream rappers who pioneered the baggy pants look, you'd probably have to look at somebody from the west coast right around the time that "gangsta" rap made the mainstream...at this point Karl Kani wouldnt be making a pair of jeans for years to come...Russel Simmons (who has never "designed" a pair of jeans in his life) was promoting east coast cats, still sporting the tracksuits and such...the baggy jean "prison" look had been in fashion for a while at this point, but lets examine why it might have become so popular...you see when somebody like a hip hop artist makes it big time, they're looking for something to separate them from the other top 40 pretty boys...so what do they do??? the bring the look of the streets to the mainstream with them...do you think that some of these guys who were real life gangsters and criminals were wearing something becfause their _stylist_ told them to??? no they're wearing that to keep their street cred, because that's what the big weight cats wore, the cats who hung out on the corner and drank 40's and brought these styles back with them from their stints up north, there was nothing glamourous about it, these guys werent sitting around drawing fashion sketches, they just wore their clothing like they did back in the days that they were state property, anybody who is able to do just a bit of research will find that many of these "urban" styles have roots in prison, not on some designer's draftboard...some of the first cats to bring it mainstream had to be guys like Ice Cube, Dr Dre, Ice T, E-40, or Master P (He might be from NOLA, but he rose to fame in Richmond CA)...take a look at any of these cats videos from the late 80's to the early 90's...you'll see that they were all wearing...the jeans that you claim the (at that time) Co-CEO of Def Jam supposedly bankrolled a second tier licensing brand to invent several years in the future...care to try again???
> 
> ...


Would it be safe to say that Donald Trump never designed a dress shirt in his life? My point is why is Donald Trump and Russell Simmons labeled clothing sitting on the shelves of Macys when they are not even fashion designers let alone fashion stylists. Do you considered these 2 gentlemen fashion designers? My point is Phat farm is consided the main steam label and perceived as the founder of hip hop fashion and baggy jeans but what small guy came up with the idea? Chanel is perceived as the inventor of the minidress, but what small gal came up with the idea, and Phil Knight is considered the creator of the licensing agreement and foundation for celebrity fashion, but what small guy came up with the idea. Big shots arent creative thinkers, just the bankroll to step on the little guys to get their name in the paper. agree or disagree. I used my name as an example of a small guy.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Since we're having fun ... the only necessary witness would be the judge looking at the "thingy cut off" photograph. If you can convince someone ... anyone ... much less the judge ... that the 57 year-old defendant (me) is not *at least* 20+ years younger in that photograph ... I'll happily pay the $1.03. Hell, I'll even pay $2.06.
> 
> And 20+ years predates the patent by what? A decade?


Alex, you seem to be a great custom shirtmaker, maybe the best so why dont you give a small guy a little bit of credit. There may be designers out there with a shirt collar here or another with a shirt collar there, but I am showing about 10 unique shirt collars and a half dozen more ideas in pants and scarves. I also have another 15 better ideas on sketch. The revolution doesnt come from the big shots in NYC, Paris, and Milan or it would have already been done. Revolution comes from small guys in their homes or work, usually not in their professional field, who have an idea. Idea makers are the foundation of this country. Give a small guy some credit. Admit it . There isnt a designer today or in the past that can compete with my imagination in menswear design. Rather than knock a guy down and discredit him, why dont you shake my hand and give me an opportunity.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

NoVaguy said:


> The pierre cardin photo was the evidence I found to be admissible in my post 77 as clear and convincing. However, I found that it did not anticipate EG's patents, because there were features in EG's patents that were not in the Pierre Cardin reference. So EG's patents survived. I also would be inclined not to say it would be obvious.
> 
> That being said, if you were to sell the Pierre Cardin collar, EG would not be able to bring an infringement action against you, since the features of the EG patent would not present.
> 
> In other words, the Pierre Cardin collar exactly as it is in the picture neither anticipates EG's patent (if it is before), nor does it infringe EG's patents (if you were to make or use it after).


Novaguy! In the court of law, does a judge take into consideration a pattern of uniqueness when validating a patent. what I mean is the judge sees I have a whole collection of revolutionary styles and because of my pattern of creativity will give validation to my patent to any challenger who may have just 1 unique collar.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Admit it . There isnt a designer today or in the past that can compete with my imagination in menswear design. Rather than knock a guy down and discredit him, why dont you shake my hand and give me an opportunity.


I'm told laughter increases your lifespan. Eric Glennie may be the fountain of youth.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Novaguy! In the court of law, does a judge take into consideration a pattern of uniqueness when validating a patent. what I mean is the judge sees I have a whole collection of revolutionary styles and because of my pattern of creativity will give validation to my patent to any challenger who may have just 1 unique collar.


What? No! What is wrong with you? Having other ideas doesn't make a patent defendable. Having a large budget, or, failing that, some sound merits makes a patent stand.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I also have another 15 better ideas on sketch.


Surely a sign of the apocalypse.



eric glennie said:


> the judge sees I have a whole collection of revolutionary styles and because of my pattern of creativity will give validation to my patent to any challenger who may have just 1 unique collar.


Of course, once he sees your collection he will issue a court order requiring Neimans and Saks to carry your line. :icon_smile_wink:



eric glennie said:


> My point is why is Donald Trump and Russell Simmons labeled clothing sitting on the shelves of Macys when they are not even fashion designers let alone fashion stylists. *Do you considered these 2 gentlemen fashion designers?*


Well, more than you at least. :icon_smile_big:



the etruscan said:


> What? No! What is wrong with you?


LMAO! Quote of the day!


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Alex, you seem to be a great custom shirtmaker, maybe the best so why dont you give a small guy a little bit of credit. There may be designers out there with a shirt collar here or another with a shirt collar there, but I am showing about 10 unique shirt collars and a half dozen more ideas in pants and scarves. I also have another 15 better ideas on sketch. The revolution doesnt come from the big shots in NYC, Paris, and Milan or it would have already been done. Revolution comes from small guys in their homes or work, usually not in their professional field, who have an idea. Idea makers are the foundation of this country. Give a small guy some credit. Admit it . There isnt a designer today or in the past that can compete with my imagination in menswear design. Rather than knock a guy down and discredit him, why dont you shake my hand and give me an opportunity.


sigh.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> What is wrong with you?


We can start another thread.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Eric, I found another designer more creative than you!






Top that! You totally belong on the next season of American Inventor.

E-Glen, do you have a day job or are you a full-time designer? How much time and money have you invested in your ideas so far?


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

eric glennie said:


> Novaguy! In the court of law, does a judge take into consideration a pattern of uniqueness when validating a patent. what I mean is the judge sees I have a whole collection of revolutionary styles and because of my pattern of creativity will give validation to my patent to any challenger who may have just 1 unique collar.


Eric! After looking at the "1 unique collar" the judge will refuse to see the rest of your collection (gratefully) proclaiming, "In this matter in particular, justice is blind!"


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Obviously the responders to this thread do not understand what I am showing you. Your eyes and the eyes of the rest of the fashion world view fashion on the aspect of color, texture, fit, silhouette, and fabric rather than functional style. Here is an example of what I am talking about in a scarf. This is a picture of one of the great staff fashion writers at the new york times. He is wearing a traditional scarf, a scarf not changed in form for probably 100 years, like an anaconda wrapped around his neck. The fashion world considers this style.










Here is the Eric Glennie skinny scarf. 1/4 the size of a traditional scarf with a loop sewn onto the end of the scarf to allow the tail to be threaded through the eye. Very stylish with1/4 the material and no wrapping amongst itself. If you really take a look at the products on my website you will see the little things that make a traditional garments stylish and funtional. You may mock what I am showing the world in unique styles, but I hope you appreciate what I hope to contribute. There isnt a designer today or yesterday that would have thought of this idea. Mr. Fischer from FIT ties ! What do you think of the skinny scarf?

https://javascript[B][/B]://


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

That looks like a tie crossed with something my grandmother would wear.

What this shows is that you do not understand the menswear market. You can't force people to buy something because it is 'new' or 'revolutionary'. It must appeal to the buyer.

Did you ever consider the possibility that some of these things may have been considered by others before, but never brought to market because no one would buy them?

Edit -- Being different just for the sake of being different is what most on this site would claim is wrong with the 'fashion' world. Why did Thom Browne screw with the suit? What was wrong with it? Nothing, but if you design another suit, you're not cutting edge. This is a concept you need to understand, different is not always better. Some things are fine the way they were. Why are womens pants moving away from 'low rise' now? Because everyone was wearing low rise. Once every one starts wearing a high waist again, the fashionistas will start wearing lower. Fashion cannot survive with things staying the same, but it must also appeal to the market and convince them that change is needed, which your designs fail to do.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Obviously the responders to this thread do not understand what I am showing you. Your eyes and the eyes of the rest of the fashion world view fashion on the aspect of color, texture, fit, silhouette, and fabric rather than functional style. Here is an example of what I am talking about in a scarf. This is a picture of one of the great staff fashion writers at the new york times. He is wearing a traditional scarf, a scarf not changed in form for probably 100 years, like an anaconda wrapped around his neck. The fashion world considers this style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... what exactly is the function of a scarf that wears as a tie? How are you to keep warm?


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Here is the Eric Glennie skinny scarf. 1/4 the size of a traditional scarf with a loop sewn onto the end of the scarf to allow the tail to be threaded through the eye. Very stylish with1/4 the material and no wrapping amongst itself. If you really take a look at the products on my website you will see the little things that make a traditional garments stylish and funtional. You may mock what I am showing the world in unique styles, but I hope you appreciate what I hope to contribute. There isnt a designer today or yesterday that would have thought of this idea. Mr. Fischer from FIT ties ! What do you think of the skinny scarf?


His scarf keeps him warm. Your scarf would only keep him awkward and cold. Your idea is stupid, you fail to even acknowledge the purpose of a scarf. A fabric tie that isn't tied is not a functional replacement for a scarf. It is not stylish, nor is it original, it looks like some kid played dressup and got it wrong.

Wait, why am I still posting here?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Here is the Eric Glennie skinny scarf. 1/4 the size of a traditional scarf with a loop sewn onto the end of the scarf to allow the tail to be threaded through the eye. Very stylish with1/4 the material and no wrapping amongst itself. If you really take a look at the products on my website you will see the little things that make a traditional garments stylish and funtional. You may mock what I am showing the world in unique styles, but I hope you appreciate what I hope to contribute. There isnt a designer today or yesterday that would have thought of this idea. Mr. Fischer from FIT ties ! What do you think of the skinny scarf?
> 
> https://javascript[B][/B]://


Eric: You forgot something...it's called warmth (read function). A scarf is supposed to keep the cold air off the neck and upper chest. Your design(?) is nothing more than a misshapen necktie, functionally incapable of providing any substantial warmth. Why then would one wear it(!)??


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Eric: You forgot something...it's called warmth (read function). A scarf is supposed to keep the cold air off the neck and upper chest. Your design(?) is nothing more than a misshapen necktie, functionally incapable of providing any substantial warmth. Why then would one wear it(!)??


It doesnt look like Mr. Valentino is really utilizing his scarf to stay warm?????? What a joke once again. Lets be honest . The scarf is more about the look than it is the function of staying warm. His jacket is wide open. It looks like he is cooling off rather than staying warm. I think Mr. Valentino would benefit with a beautiful, cashmere Eric Glennie Hyrbriscarf. Part necktie part scarf.


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Props to Mr Valentino - he looks very elegant. The scarf is gorgeous. The sheepskin a cool touch. And yes hes probably boiling. But its a well known fact that fashion people's body temperatures are at least 20 degress colder in winter than regular citizenbs - which is what allows them to wear their big coats even when is still september. You see it every day on Madison Avenue.
Valentino long since learned that being well dressed is not about being revolutionary with ditzy details and crucially that being revolutionary is not what men want. Most of all they want to look put together and basically not be laughed at. They'll take stylish over stupid any day.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

nicksull said:


> Props to Mr Valentino - he looks very elegant. The scarf is gorgeous. The sheepskin a cool touch. And yes hes probably boiling. But its a well known fact that fashion people's body temperatures are at least 20 degress colder in winter than regular citizenbs - which is what allows them to wear their big coats even when is still september. You see it every day on Madison Avenue.
> Valentino long since learned that being well dressed is not about being revolutionary with ditzy details and crucially that being revolutionary is not what men want. Most of all they want to look put together and basically not be laughed at. They'll take stylish over stupid any day.


Can I assume you are admitting the scarf is more ornamental than functional on Mr. Valentino? Would admit that is the case for most of the fashionitas?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


>


Looking at the photo you posted, I would say the addition of the scarf is about providing warmth. Look at the people in the background...all wearing winter jackets. Mr. Valentino is wearing a heavy shearling coat, with the scarf wrapped closely around his neck and draping down over his chest...providing an additional layer of warmth. He is simply applying the concept of layering to achieve the desired level of warmth. Caught out walking without gloves, he also has his hands in his pockets...to keep them warm! Eric you need to look a bit more closely.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> It doesnt look like Mr. Valentino is really utilizing his scarf to stay warm?????? What a joke once again. Lets be honest . The scarf is more about the look than it is the function of staying warm. His jacket is wide open. It looks like he is cooling off rather than staying warm. I think Mr. Valentino would benefit with a beautiful, cashmere Eric Glennie Hyrbriscarf. Part necktie part scarf.


Look at his neck... do you see it? nope? The scarf still has a function as well as the look.

next!


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Valhson said:


> Look at his neck... do you see it? nope? The scarf still has a function as well as the look.
> 
> next!


Lets be honest once again! I bet that Mr. Valentino is wearing a beautiful dress shirt to cover his neck and a necktie around his neck. Mr. Valentino is wearing a suit. Does he really need a scarf or is he using the scarf to dress up? I dont think Mr. Valentino is wearing a knit crew neck shirt under his scarf.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> It doesnt look like Mr. Valentino is really utilizing his scarf to stay warm?????? What a joke once again. Lets be honest . The scarf is more about the look than it is the function of staying warm. His jacket is wide open. It looks like he is cooling off rather than staying warm. I think Mr. Valentino would benefit with a beautiful, cashmere Eric Glennie Hyrbriscarf. Part necktie part scarf.


You could make this thread a lot shorter by reporting back when you've sold him one.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Lets be honest once again! I bet that Mr. Valentino is wearing a beautiful dress shirt to cover his neck and a necktie around his neck. Mr. Valentino is wearing a suit. Does he really need a scarf or is he using the scarf to dress up? I dont think Mr. Valentino is wearing a knit crew neck shirt under his scarf.


Are you really form MN? Honestly? When does one wear a scarf mostly? I certainly don't see many outdoor types wearing them as they typically have a high technical collar. I personally never wore a scarf when I was with the Alaska Mountain Rescue Team. I wear a scarf with a suit and overcoat. I wear a scarf in the City. I wear a scarf when it is cold out and I don't have my Arc'teryx hard shell on.

Does a scarf make a fashion statement? I will agree with you on that. I am making the point simply that the scarf is form *AND* function. If the scarf was not performing a function why would it be so highly and tightly wrapped around his neck?

I think you may be seeing only half of what the picture is telling you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Eric: Could you describe for us the outfit you might wear to the annual Cranberry Festival, hosted by the community of Apple Valley? Great festival bye the way...it really is a quaint little community.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Valhson said:


> Are you really form MN? Honestly? When does one wear a scarf mostly? I certainly don't see many outdoor types wearing them as they typically have a high technical collar. I personally never wore a scarf when I was with the Alaska Mountain Rescue Team. I wear a scarf with a suit and overcoat. I wear a scarf in the City. I wear a scarf when it is cold out and I don't have my Arc'teryx hard shell on.
> 
> Does a scarf make a fashion statement? I will agree with you on that. I am making the point simply that the scarf is form *AND* function. If the scarf was not performing a function why would it be so highly and tightly wrapped around his neck?
> 
> I think you may be seeing only half of what the picture is telling you.


I am a fashion designer and I conceive new ideas. I am not saying to get rid of the scarf, nor am I saying to get rid of the necktie. I am saying their is a market for something in between ( a wool or cashmere skinny scarf that looks like a necktie but larger). Why? a scarf that looks cool without all the fabric on a brisk fall day. A scarf for fall how revolutionary!!!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Most people who wear ties are not your explorational, wear something radical guys. I don't see them buying the scarves. I can't see non-tie wearers even thinking about them.

Egad. Now I've responded again. This will never die. I guess I can stop reading.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> I am a fashion designer and I conceive new ideas. I am not saying to get rid of the scarf, nor am I saying to get rid of the necktie. I am saying their is a market for something in between ( a wool or cashmere skinny scarf that looks like a necktie but larger). Why? a scarf that looks cool without all the fabric.


very well, design away.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Eric,

I still think you could just be a hoax.

You seem to be looking for abuse.

You got a much better reception over at FNB but seem to prefer it over here getting your rear end kicked all over the street.

Why is that?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> What do you think of the skinny scarf?


Congratulations E-Glen, you've managed to glennify and re-invent the knit wool tie... except uglier and clunkier. Not revolutionary at all.

Yet again you try to impress us with a bad spin on an idea that was done before.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

omairp said:


> Congratulations E-Glen, you've managed to glennify and re-invent the knit wool tie... except uglier and clunkier. Not revolutionary at all.
> 
> Yet again you try to impress us with a bad spin on an idea that was done before.


The skinny scarf is not a tie. There isnt a tie knot like a silk tie. the skinny scarf is draped over the neck and the tail of the scarf is threaded thru a built in loop .


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Fischer from FIT ties ! What do you think of the skinny scarf?


Phew...for a minute I thought you meant me, but then noticed the *FIT Ties*, while I am FIHTies.

Fischer refrains from commenting here other than to wish you luck and say that while believing in yourself is a good thing, you need to pay attention to the many professional minds here that have given you sound (free) advice and mentoring. In life's travels you may hear things that you dont want to, you need to back up and revaluate your path of travel if you pass enough people that tell you that just around the bend there is a cliff. Even if you really really really want to travel around the bend.

Fischer is finished here.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I don't know which metaphor suits this thread more . . .*

After reading some of the content of this thread (I don't have the time to read it in its entirety, nor the stomach for it), I can't figure out which image in my head is more descriptive of its contents.

My first impression is that of a rabid caged animal, which is being poked and prodded through its cage by a group of adolescent boys, who delight in the snarling of the diseased beast.

The second impression is that of a very elaborate sadomasochistic game, wherein the players are enjoying (to the hilt, judging from the number of responses in this thread) their roles as "torturer" and "tortured".

If the OP were having all of the respondents on (as in purposely baiting them to reply to his patently ridiculous claims), it wouldn't surprise me a bit. However, it could not interest me less.

Sorry to spoil the fun, though this thread has a life of its own, I am quite sure.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

You think I am radical and out of my mind. Check out what some of the most famous menswear fashion designers are putting on the runways for fashion forward styling. Is this the future of menswear? Puts my ideas in perspective. At least I am wearable.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I've just started to read some of this thread. It's really too much to get to grips with and there just isn't time right now... To summarise, is someone proposing the invention of neckerscarves? shirts with no collar but a silk scarflet instead which can be tied in a variety of formal or non-formal ways depending on the occasion, or sharfs? sweaters with a scarf attached to the neck for those autumnal days when you just can't make up your mind?

If so, a dozen of each with tweed trim, good sir.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> At least I am wearable.


Dont you get it Eric? Its not enough for you to say that. The public has to say it and until they do you have to take into consideration that maybe in fact you _aren't_ wearable.

Just entertain the thought, as painfuly disappointing as it may be.

Thats all everyone here has been trying to say.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

FIHTies said:


> Dont you get it Eric? Its not enough for you to say that. The public has to say it and until they do you have to take into consideration that maybe in fact you _aren't_ wearable.
> 
> Just entertain the thought, as painfuly disappointing as it may be.
> 
> Thats all everyone here has been trying to say.


On a different topic, what do you think of my collars?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

upr_crust said:


> After reading some of the content of this thread (I don't have the time to read it in its entirety, nor the stomach for it), I can't figure out which image in my head is more descriptive of its contents.
> 
> My first impression is that of a rabid caged animal, which is being poked and prodded through its cage by a group of adolescent boys, who delight in the snarling of the diseased beast.
> 
> ...


You should have read more. You may have found it more interesting.
This thread is a short course on how to succeed and fail in the shortest time possible. 
The whole thread is moving toward a melodramatic ending.

Will EG finally get it?
Will he continue to to argue his point forever?
Will he finally realize that he was given a chance to get in the game early on and, then, redeem himself, moving on to become hugely successful?

( Anyone who offers their ideas in a public forum is open to getting poked with a stick.)


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

m kielty said:


> Will EG finally get it?
> Will he continue to to argue his point forever?
> Will he finally realize that he was given a chance to get in the game early on and, then, redeem himself, moving on to become hugely successful?


Tune in next week, same Glennie time, same Glennie channel...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Would it be safe to say that Donald Trump never designed a dress shirt in his life? My point is why is Donald Trump and Russell Simmons labeled clothing sitting on the shelves of Macys when they are not even fashion designers let alone fashion stylists. Do you considered these 2 gentlemen fashion designers? My point is Phat farm is consided the main steam label and perceived as the founder of hip hop fashion and baggy jeans but what small guy came up with the idea? Chanel is perceived as the inventor of the minidress, but what small gal came up with the idea, and Phil Knight is considered the creator of the licensing agreement and foundation for celebrity fashion, but what small guy came up with the idea. Big shots arent creative thinkers, just the bankroll to step on the little guys to get their name in the paper. agree or disagree. I used my name as an example of a small guy.


...okay...okay...I was going to let your ignorance slide...but you had to go and mantion Phil Knight again...we'll save that for later...but first off...I never said that Donald Trump or Russell Simmonswere designers, but you did, check back to then you were giving Russel Simmons credit for "inventing" baggy jeans, and you kind of indirectly accused Donald Trump of either stealing your designs, or using you or some how getting over on you to get "his" stuff in the exhaulted racks of the oh so glamourous Macy*s (what's next Martha Stewart ripped you off to get her sheets sold at K-Mart???)...Now, you're saying that these werent the people that invented anything, they just "bankrolled" these things, hmmmm...where did I hear that before...oh yeah...I said it...although you're still wrong...name for me one innovation in hip-hop dress that Russel Simmons bankrolled in the past two decades??? Once again, go read a book and educate yourself...

Now on to the issue of Phil Knight...once again, you've changed your agrument, at first you were basically under the assumption that he's still down there in the lab every day designing new kicks...then when I pulled your card...you changed your tune...but little did you know that I was ready for that too...you see, Nike as much as I love them, can not take credit for celebrity endorsements...the original "shoe deal" (well, big time shoe deal)was made by Puma, ever heard of Walt "Clyde" Frazier??? That's right before he sold Just For Men, he was selling his own signature line of basketball shoes, back when Michael Jordan was still in high school and Phil Knight was still selling running shoes out of the trunk of his car at local track meets...Knight was not the innovator of this...Phil Knight's sole (pun intended) claim to fame is that he is one of the greatest American businessmen of all time...

I'd love to hear what's next...P Diddy invented T-shirts??? Mike Tyson invented Satin robes??? I'm going to give you some advice...I want you to apply it to this thread aswell as your shirt making endevour...

*...just give it up...*


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to butt back in, but I must admit that you have a point here, Eric. You've also very astutely exemplified an excessivly motivating reason why I personally just don't bother with fashion. Thanks.



eric glennie said:


> You think I am radical and out of my mind. Check out what some of the most famous menswear fashion designers are putting on the runways for fashion forward styling. Is this the future of menswear? Puts my ideas in perspective. At least I am wearable.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

m kielty said:


> You should have read more. You may have found it more interesting.
> This thread is a short course on how to succeed and fail in the shortest time possible.
> The whole thread is moving toward a melodramatic ending.
> 
> ...


Mr. Kielty. Your belt buckles are very, very elegant. I enjoy your art and vision for the the beltline. I dont know If my opinion really cares in this forum, but I wanted to give you my laymans opinion. If I had the money, I would put a few diamonds on one of your belts for my wife. It would be a great family heirloom. Just my thoughts. EG


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

You know what guys, all this talk of collars is rather irrelevant. By the time this thread dies, we'll all be wearing silver, Jetsons style jumpsuits anyway.......:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

Bertie Wooster said:


> You know what guys, all this talk of collars is rather irrelevant. By the time this thread dies, we'll all be wearing silver, Jetsons style jumpsuits anyway.......:icon_smile_big:


dont be silly...George had a collar:


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...okay...okay...I was going to let your ignorance slide...but you had to go and mantion Phil Knight again...we'll save that for later...but first off...I never said that Donald Trump or Russell Simmonswere designers, but you did, check back to then you were giving Russel Simmons credit for "inventing" baggy jeans, and you kind of indirectly accused Donald Trump of either stealing your designs, or using you or some how getting over on you to get "his" stuff in the exhaulted racks of the oh so glamourous Macy*s (what's next Martha Stewart ripped you off to get her sheets sold at K-Mart???)...Now, you're saying that these werent the people that invented anything, they just "bankrolled" these things, hmmmm...where did I hear that before...oh yeah...I said it...although you're still wrong...name for me one innovation in hip-hop dress that Russel Simmons bankrolled in the past two decades??? Once again, go read a book and educate yourself...
> 
> Now on to the issue of Phil Knight...once again, you've changed your agrument, at first you were basically under the assumption that he's still down there in the lab every day designing new kicks...then when I pulled your card...you changed your tune...but little did you know that I was ready for that too...you see, Nike as much as I love them, can not take credit for celebrity endorsements...the original "shoe deal" (well, big time shoe deal)was made by Puma, ever heard of Walt "Clyde" Frazier??? That's right before he sold Just For Men, he was selling his own signature line of basketball shoes, back when Michael Jordan was still in high school and Phil Knight was still selling running shoes out of the trunk of his car at local track meets...Knight was not the innovator of this...Phil Knight's sole (pun intended) claim to fame is that he is one of the greatest American businessmen of all time...
> 
> ...


Gabba Goul! Lets exposure the American fashion industry for what it is ? A bunch of celebritiy designers promoting themselves by putting their names on products they DONT design. In my mind this is false advertisement. I am exposing the American fashion industry for the faux that it is?
True or False ____

The innovation of todays fashion comes from Europe and the American fashion establishment ( members of the CFDA) copies the European styles to bring home to the American market. What innovation has any American designer brought home to the states?

True or False _______

I am an American designer with innovation not imitation. In Europe I might be accepted so that might explain why FNB somewhat likes my style. Europeans appreciate unique styling and I am really kind of surprised at how the American fashion establishment has turned their back on my styles.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Gabba Goul! Lets exposure the American fashion industry for what it is ? A bunch of celebritiy designers promoting themselves by putting their names on products they DONT design. In my mind this is false advertisement. I am exposing the American fashion industry for the faux that it is?
> True or False ____


Not quite sure what the hell this has to do with the price of tea in China, but the answer would be false...just a few pages back you were singing the praises of Russel Simmons et al for designing baggy jeans...now he's a phoney???



> The innovation of todays fashion comes from Europe and the American fashion establishment ( members of the CFDA) copies the European styles to bring home to the American market. What innovation has any American designer brought home to the states?
> 
> True or False _______


Ummm that's not a true or false question...but no...you're wrong again (here's a thought...whenever you think of something to say...say the exact opposite) now, I'm strictly limiting this to the discussions of urban fashions, you know, where I've been mopping the floor with you...I'm quite sure it goes the other way around, a pair of Air Jordans is much more of a coveted prize among European youngsters because they can't just walk into any old foot locker and drop a little dough on them, they are all imported in small quantity, cost ridiculous amounts and are very hard to find in Europe...oh and I'm quite sure they are designed by Americans, same goes for Levis jeans...in fact, I'm having a hard time thinking of more than a handful of urban labels that have any sort of roots in Europe...



> I am an American designer with innovation not imitation. In Europe I might be accepted so that might explain why FNB somewhat likes my style. Europeans appreciate unique styling and I am really kind of surprised at how the American fashion establishment has turned their back on my styles.


You know FNB has his own message board...why don't you go troll over there for a while...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> *WOW!!!*
> 
> Swing and a *BIG* miss...Okay...if you want to talk about the mainstream rappers who pioneered the baggy pants look, you'd probably have to look at somebody from the west coast right around the time that "gangsta" rap made the mainstream...at this point Karl Kani wouldnt be making a pair of jeans for years to come...Russel Simmons (who has never "designed" a pair of jeans in his life) was promoting east coast cats, still sporting the tracksuits and such...the baggy jean "prison" look had been in fashion for a while at this point,.


Gabba Ghoul! Here is your statment I am referencing to. I had the PERCEPTION like 95 % of Americans that Phat Farm came up with the idea of baggy jeans. You state that Mr. Simmons "has never designed a pair of jeans in his life". Thats what the media and pop culture has told most Americans and myself. Please enlighten me to the truth because I am very confused. Is Phat Farm a hip hop fashion innovator or a fashion imitator?

Does the business men of the world think they are actually buying a dress shirt designed by Donald Trump?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Gabba Ghoul! Here is your statment I am referencing to. I had the PERCEPTION like 95 % of Americans that Phat Farm came up with the idea of baggy jeans. You state that Mr. Simmons "has never designed a pair of jeans in his life". Thats what the media and pop culture has told most Americans and myself. Please enlighten me to the truth because I am very confused. Is Phat Farm a hip hop fashion innovator or a fashion imitator?
> 
> Does the business men of the world think they are actually buying a dress shirt designed by Donald Trump?


are you entirely serious??? 95% of Americans think Phat Farm came up with baggy jeans???

I guess you've never heard of Stussy, Mossimo, JNCO, Levis Silver Tab, Ecko (or at the time Echo), Girbaud, Men-Ace, Lee, Wrangler, Anchor Blue (or at the time Miller's Outpost), Avirex, Fubu, Mecca, Pelle Pelle, or the million other brands who were producing baggy jeans years before Phat Farm was even conceptualized...And at what point was the media and hip hop culture telling you this??? 95% huh??? sure you don't want to rethink that figure just a little bit???


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> are you entirely serious??? 95% of Americans think Phat Farm came up with baggy jeans???
> 
> I guess you've never heard of Stussy, Mossimo, JNCO, Levis Silver Tab, Ecko (or at the time Echo), Girbaud, Men-Ace, Lee, Wrangler, Anchor Blue (or at the time Miller's Outpost), Avirex, Fubu, Mecca, Pelle Pelle, or the million other brands who were producing baggy jeans years before Phat Farm was even conceptualized...And at what point was the media and hip hop culture telling you this??? 95% huh??? sure you don't want to rethink that figure just a little bit???


I guess I wont get my questioned answered if you think Phat Farm is fashion innovator or an imitator? and why?

Do you think Donald Trump is a fashion innovator or imitator?

Do you think Ralph Lauren is a fashion innovator or imitator?

DO you think Calvin Klein, Tommy Hilfiger, Marc Jacobs, Eddie Bauer, Michael Kors are fashion innovators or imitators?

Do you think Eric Glennie is a fashion innovator or imitator?

I just want an answer to this question so I can move on from this forum and accomplish some goals.


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

geez, this thread just keeps sucking you in, doesn't it?

Anyway, Eric, I think your question was already answered. As I perceive it: A number of forumites think you are not an innovator, and some others think that the market will tell you. Tell me, because you are obviously not stupid, why do you care so strongly about the opinion here on the forum?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I guess I wont get my questioned answered if you think Phat Farm is fashion innovator or an imitator? and why?
> 
> DO you think Calvin Klein, Tommy Hilfiger, Marc Jacobs, Eddie Bauer, Michael Kors are fashion innovators or imitators?
> 
> Do you think Eric Glennie is a fashion innovator or imitator?


They're innovators, your a player hater.



Didactical said:


> dont be silly...George had a collar:


QUICK! Someone patent it before he does!!! :icon_smile_big:

I've come to the conlusion that Eric Glennie is an elaborate hoax, and all those designs and these posts are all practical joke. Maybe this is a real designer like Ralph Lauren passing his time in front of his computer between meetings by making up this crazy persona. No one can be this much of a masochist. That said, in lieu of actual work at my office right now, this is pretty fun. It reminds me of the kid we used to tease in junior high named Robert Roy because he pretended his dad was Patrick Roy, the famous hockey goalie. Well play E-Glen, whoever you are.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

eric glennie said:


> I guess I wont get my questioned answered if you think Phat Farm is fashion innovator or an imitator?


imitator


> and why?


42.


> Do you think Donald Trump is a fashion innovator or imitator?


neither


> Do you think Ralph Lauren is a fashion innovator or imitator?


immivator. Made the British look fashionable and then banalized it.


> DO you think Calvin Klein, Tommy Hilfiger, Marc Jacobs, Eddie Bauer, Michael Kors are fashion innovators or imitators?


Wide brush. Tommy is like Lobotomized Lauren. Eddie Bauer is an outdoor outfitter that sells clothes.


> Do you think Eric Glennie is a fashion innovator or imitator?


Neither.


> I just want an answer to this question so I can move on from this forum and accomplish some goals.


There you go. Now go.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

imitator. Because others did it first.

Muskrat transporter.

Innovator.

Innovator, imitator, both, not relevant, imitator.

Idiot, neither.

Bye now.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

the etruscan said:


> Muskrat transporter.
> 
> Idiot, neither.


:icon_smile_big: LMAO


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

RJman said:


> imitator42.neitherimmivator. Made the British look fashionable and then banalized it.Wide brush. Tommy is like Lobotomized Lauren. Eddie Bauer is an outdoor outfitter that sells clothes.Neither. There you go. Now go.


Thanks! I am addicted to this forum but will go peacefully. Will somebody please ban me from posting on this forum or take away my posting privledges so I can go peacefully. I dont want the temptation.

I think I have made my point. LOL Eric Glennie.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I guess I wont get my questioned answered if you think Phat Farm is fashion innovator or an imitator? and why?
> 
> Do you think Donald Trump is a fashion innovator or imitator?
> 
> ...


Okay...first off that isn't what started this exchange...you were pulling "facts" out of your @$$ about a subject that you are comletely ignorant to, and I called you on it...so now you want to act like you were asking about something completely different...fine...Phat Farm is in no way an "innovator" what element of urban style did they introduce??? None... But I don't think that Russel Simmons ever claimed to have invented anything so the point is really moot...

As far as those other guys, I've limited this argument to urban gear because that's what I know best...so i'll let somebody else answer those questions...and I could care less if you ever sell a single shirt, and chances are, unless you land a contract with a bunch of pimp and hoe shops, you never will...


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...unless you land a contract with a bunch of pimp and hoe shops, you never will...


ROFLMAO!!!!! Yup!


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

I just want you to know that your efforts are not wasted. I am enjoying this thread.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

upr_crust said:


> If the OP were having all of the respondents on (as in purposely baiting them to reply to his patently ridiculous claims), it wouldn't surprise me a bit. However, it could not interest me less.


 IIRC, I am the OP. What were my ridiculous claims?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

dopey said:


> I just want you to know that your efforts are not wasted. I am enjoying this thread.


Good!

Black Suit thread presently holds the endurance record. We're just over halfway there. Perhaps it's time for a few fisticuffs to awaken the revelers?

Or maybe some base rating? Oh, wait. Many have already offered a base rating.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I am going to assemble my Trollsuit. It will be composed of: Eric Glennie shirt, black suit, rubber-soled shoes and Carlo Franco tie.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I am going to assemble my Trollsuit. It will be composed of: Eric Glennie shirt, black suit, rubber-soled shoes and Carlo Franco tie.


Why would you insult a black suit and rubber-soled shoes like that? I've never had a rubber-soled shoe that thought it was the best shoe ever or failed to deliver. Ditto black suits.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I am going to assemble my Trollsuit. It will be composed of: Eric Glennie shirt, black suit, rubber-soled shoes and Carlo Franco tie.


...that would be Kenneth Cole patent leather rubber-soled shoes.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

rkipperman said:


> ...that would be Kenneth Cole patent leather rubber-soled shoes.


 You omitted "square-toed".


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I am going to assemble my Trollsuit. It will be composed of: Eric Glennie shirt, black suit, rubber-soled shoes and Carlo Franco tie.


Would Darren Beaman make the suit assuming that he's back in business?


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

How did Darren Beamen's good name get thrown into this mess?

Is nothing sacred anymore?

Next thing you know, someone will bring up how they had an Ask Andy sighting "out" in West Hollywood last night as a singer in a stud leather band wearing one of Eric's collars


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Okay...first off that isn't what started this exchange...you were pulling "facts" out of your @$$ about a subject that you are comletely ignorant to, and I called you on it...so now you want to act like you were asking about something completely different...fine...Phat Farm is in no way an "innovator" what element of urban style did they introduce??? None... But I don't think that Russel Simmons ever claimed to have invented anything so the point is really moot...
> 
> As far as those other guys, I've limited this argument to urban gear because that's what I know best...so i'll let somebody else answer those questions...and I could care less if you ever sell a single shirt, and chances are, unless you land a contract with a bunch of pimp and hoe shops, you never will...


Do you think my style is an urban high-fashion look? streetwear in the day and my dress shirts at the night clubs. The designers and editors I have talked to think I have an urban style and should focus on this market. Do you agree and if so where would you suggest I market my ideas in the urban market? thanks EG.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Ay329 said:


> Next thing you know, someone will bring up how they had an Ask Andy sighting "out" in West Hollywood last night as a singer in a stud leather band wearing one of Eric's collars


Outing the boss on his own forum? Cool!


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Hidden Tie Loop keeps the necktie stationary . No more tie bars and No more tie tacs. The name tag on the back of the tie is running parallel , not perpendicular so the hidden attachment keeps the necktie stationary in any occasion inside or outside the office . Another fashion innovation from EG. Its the little things that make a difference and can change the way you look at clothes. https://javascript[B][/B]://https://javascript[B][/B]://


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Do you think my style is an urban high-fashion look? streetwear in the day and my dress shirts at the night clubs. The designers and editors I have talked to think I have an urban style and should focus on this market. Do you agree and if so where would you suggest I market my ideas in the urban market? thanks EG.


I dont know aobut urban...they do have a certain red-light-district quality to them though...



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Good!
> 
> Black Suit thread presently holds the endurance record. We're just over halfway there. *Perhaps it's time for a few fisticuffs to awaken the revelers? *
> 
> Or maybe some base rating? Oh, wait. Many have already offered a base rating.


well if Eric keeps making ridiculous statements about/comparing himself to Phil Knight I might have to leave a swoosh imprint where the sun don't shine...


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Thanks! I am addicted to this forum but will go peacefully. Will somebody please ban me from posting on this forum or take away my posting privledges so I can go peacefully. I dont want the temptation.
> 
> I think I have made my point. LOL Eric Glennie.


I have resisted commenting in this thread, and will not comment on the subject matter since everyone else seems to have this well under control, but I must cast my vote that he NOT be banned! He has not violated any of the AAAC rules, so far as I can see, and is responsible for hours on end of free comedic entertainment. It would be criminal to ban him for being so patent[ly] funny, pun intended!


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

Glennie should not be banned. But we should leave him alone - even to the point of not responding to his posts. Now theres a challenge!....


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Do you... suggest I market my ideas in the urban market?


So you wanna have your designs featured in Vibe, XXL, and The Source instead of GQ, Details, and Esquire. Interesting shift in approach. If you want to market to the urban crowd, you need to get your stuff featured in rap videos by offering them free to the rappers and hoping they wear it on camera. The only issue is, being seen in your designs would end careers. That's not a joke or exaggeration, I'm serious like a heart attack. Also change your moniker to E-Glen. It gives you street cred.



The Gabba Goul said:


> I might have to leave a swoosh imprint where the sun don't shine...


He'll need Dr. Dre to surgically remove your foot from his @$$. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

omairp said:


> So you wanna have your designs featured in Vibe, XXL, and The Source instead of GQ, Details, and Esquire. Interesting shift in approach. If you want to market to the urban crowd, you need to get your stuff featured in rap videos by offering them free to the rappers and hoping they wear it on camera. The only issue is, being seen in your designs would end careers. That's not a joke or exaggeration, I'm serious like a heart attack.


Yes. Fans of rap do not mind product placement one bit. In fact they call them "shout outs". If you can get yourself one of these shout-outs from an up and coming star - you're golden!

I submit for your consideration some sample copy to review and pass along to a local up-and-comer:

I got me some Glennies
That cost me some pennies
The ladies will holla
When they see that patent colla'

It flips up in the back
Stays down in da front
It flips up in the front
Stays down in da back


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I got me some Glennies
> That cost me some pennies
> The ladies will holla
> When they see that crazy colla'


Sadly (for him), I think you've just proven yourself more creative...


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

well , i 've just scanned this thread (and being of low intelligence i only stopped at posts with pictures in em ) ...

.. and i must admit eric's skinny scarf is the work of a man who can manipulate the theory of relativity through idle thought. the fact he has COPIED the classic male silk skinny scarf and fashioned it in wool is pure genius.

*E.G punches eric in the sphincter*


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> At least I am wearable.


Are you wearable, Eric? Really?! That sounds sooo delish!

Hmmm... I spent my morning outside but the thought of missing this thread today made me go back to my computer.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

I thought the outfits on Lost in Space, Star Trek and ... Buck Rogers ... were ground breaking. Can't say I rushed out and bought anything similar as a result, though.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

DougNZ said:


> I thought the outfits on Lost in Space, Star Trek and ... Buck Rogers ... were ground breaking. Can't say I rushed out and bought anything similar as a result, though.


Post of the day, or week, or month, or something.

I especially liked the collars on the Buck Rogers series - I wonder if they were......... oh, never mind :icon_smile_big:


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> I especially liked the collars on the Buck Rogers series - I wonder if they were......... oh, never mind :icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oops, I forgot that the "star" of this thread . . .*

. . was not the OP - sorry about that.

I forgot that you, Mr. Kabbaz, for this thread, merely brought the madman out of his cell in Bedlam for our potential entertainment, not that the madman was the OP for this thread - my apologies.



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> IIRC, I am the OP. What were my ridiculous claims?


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

m kielty said:


> Eric,
> 
> I still think you could just be a hoax.
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts. There is an e-mail address provided on the Eric Glennie website. Has anyone tried to reach him through that?


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Mr. Kielty. Your belt buckles are very, very elegant. I enjoy your art and vision for the the beltline. I dont know If my opinion really cares in this forum, but I wanted to give you my laymans opinion. If I had the money, I would put a few diamonds on one of your belts for my wife. It would be a great family heirloom. Just my thoughts. EG


LOL I am doing diamonds now, black diamond pave'.

As I see it, you just don't have enough experience.
I know I'm repeating myself: you get that experience by putting yourself in front of your market audience not a forum.

Belts for men are somewhat new on the scene.
Like collars, they are seen in a very conventional light.
I don't try very hard to promote myself on the forum, I find it kind of tacky. I'll throw my two cents in when belts are mentioned because it's something that I have knowledge of.
I would never ask the membership as a whole what they think because as a whole the forum is traditional. What I do isn't. I'm not into S&M.

I'll say it again: know your audience.

I think most on this forum, who make or manufacture , myself included, wish you well.

It's a hard jouney.

You've got ambition and gumption, those are the things that will stand by you when you get Kabbazed in life.

My advice: get a few accounts, have a runway show, get some press.

Good luck, Dude.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

m kielty said:


> LOL I am doing diamonds now, black diamond pave'.
> 
> As I see it, you just don't have enough experience.
> I know I'm repeating myself: you get that experience by putting yourself in front of your market audience not a forum.
> ...


I enjoy putting a new twist or a different perspective on an article of clothing. My designs are simply that. Fashion ideas cannot be recreated, but redefined by a different cut. I have no clue where to find my audience. If anyone can guide me where to search for my audience, please forward any contacts or recommendations.

Whether my designs are fashion is up to the experts and the marketplace. I am just putting my ideas out there to see what people think and maybe pickup an expert/buyer/investor/designer/editor looking to promote a different viewpoint in style. I dont know a damn thing about this business so you can see that my products and myself are raw and pure. My art does come from my passion and what I visualize. I am not asking you to buy my products just enjoy or for some puke at seeing a different twist or perspective on a garment. Every forum I have been on has drawn a large number of views . I can assume people are interested in my products and what is being said. Unfortunately the world remembers the negative aspects more than the positive so I will not be forgotten. At least, I have that going for me. Heres another idea from my closet for this forum's enjoyment.

The Hidden Tie Loop keeps the necktie stationary . No more tie bars and No more tie tacs. The name tag on the back of the tie is running parallel , not perpendicular so the hidden attachment keeps the necktie stationary in any occasion inside or outside the office . Another fashion innovation from EG. Its the little things that make a difference and can change the way you look at clothes. https://javascript[B][/B]://https://javascript[B][/B]://


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> I enjoy putting a new twist or a different perspective on an article of clothing. My designs are simply that. Fashion ideas cannot be recreated, but redefined by a different cut. I have no clue where to find my audience. If anyone can guide me where to search for my audience, please forward any contacts or recommendations.
> 
> Whether my designs are fashion is up to the experts and the marketplace. I am just putting my ideas out there to see what people think and maybe pickup an expert/buyer/investor/designer/editor looking to promote a different viewpoint in style. I dont know a damn thing about this business so you can see that my products and myself are raw and pure. My art does come from my passion and what I visualize. I am not asking you to buy my products just enjoy or for some puke at seeing a different twist or perspective on a garment. Every forum I have been on has drawn a large number of views . I can assume people are interested in my products and what is being said. Unfortunately the world remembers the negative aspects more than the positive so I will not be forgotten. At least, I have that going for me. Heres another idea from my closet for this forum's enjoyment.
> 
> The Hidden Tie Loop keeps the necktie stationary . No more tie bars and No more tie tacs. The name tag on the back of the tie is running parallel , not perpendicular so the hidden attachment keeps the necktie stationary in any occasion inside or outside the office . Another fashion innovation from EG. Its the little things that make a difference and can change the way you look at clothes. https://javascript[B][/B]://https://javascript[B][/B]://


Okay, *ONE MORE TIME *then I'm through.

The way you get an audience: make up some of the shirts, comp them on some men store's managers or owners or salespeople or whatever.
Find some stores that actually like them and are willing to carry them even if it's on consignment.

The first step isn't about making money, it's about getting what you do out in the stores to prove to yourself if what you think is real or delusional. Even if you find out it's a delusion, you now have some input to use to tweak the idea and make it work. That is, if you have the cajones.

Okay, that's it for me. Good luck.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

AHHHH, That's called a keeper! It is a loop of fabric in most cases, but I see that yours is metal. Every tie I have owned, since I got my first suit has had a keeper on the back for tucking the end of your tie into.

Usually they're made of the same silk as the tie, a few I've had have been branded. You appear to have cut yours off, sewn it on sideways from how it came and attached a safety pin to the previous keeper. Good on you.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

the etruscan said:


> AHHHH, That's called a keeper! It is a loop of fabric in most cases, but I see that yours is metal. Every tie I have owned, since I got my first suit has had a keeper on the back for tucking the end of your tie into.
> 
> Usually they're made of the same silk as the tie, a few I've had have been branded. You appear to have cut yours off, sewn it on sideways from how it came and attached a safety pin to the previous keeper. Good on you.


Please forgive me for my ignorance, but does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or while moving about the office. thanks eric.


----------



## Martin Stall (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh! Seems to me that thanks to this forum, the english language has gained two new verbs:

To Kabbaz

To Glennify

Anybody care to provide definitions?

I'm uploading to Merriam-Webster tomorrow.



m kielty said:


> You've got ambition and gumption, those are the things that will stand by you when you get Kabbazed in life.
> 
> Good luck, Dude.


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Please forgive me for my ignorance, but does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or while moving about the office. thanks eric.


Sure, no problem. It does not.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMNIT!!! Everybody rate this thread...

...this thing needs to go to the Hall of Fame...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Please forgive me for my ignorance, but does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or while moving about the office. thanks eric.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *eric glennie* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=643701#post643701 
_Please forgive me for my ignorance, but does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or while moving about the office. thanks eric._

Sure, no problem. It does not

I am not sure what estrucan means , but maybe someone else can answer my question. Does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or just walking about. Is there a device or something to attach the tail of the tie to the back of the tie like I am showing in the above photos to keep them together and remain hidden behind the tie. . . Thanks eric.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> I am not sure what estrucan means , but maybe someone else can answer my question. Does the tail of your tie come out of the keeper on a windy day or just walking about. Is there a device or something to attach the tail of the tie to the back of the tie like I am showing in the above photos to keep them together and remain hidden behind the tie. . . Thanks eric.


Eric:

A tie keeper is a device that is usually made from the same silk of the tie itself and affixed to the back or the seam of the tie to prevent the back blade from separating from the front of the tie.

It looks like this:

Any decent tie will have one.

Its a great idea but its not _original.

_Then again...ahhh...never mind.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

Martin Stall said:


> Heh! Seems to me that thanks to this forum, the english language has gained two new verbs:
> 
> To Kabbaz
> 
> ...


Kabbaz:

Function: verb

1. To take moderator action on a thread.

"Did you happen to catch that thread before it got Kabbazed?"


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

FIHTies said:


> Eric:
> 
> A tie keeper is a device that is usually made from the same silk of the tie itself and affixed to the back or the seam of the tie to prevent the back blade from separating from the front of the tie.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I understand the tie remains stationary with a suit jacket on and buttoned. . However, in my experience when I am walking outside with just a shirt and tie ( no jacket) , my tie flies up around my chest and face in a small breeze or when I am walking. The back blade of the tie separates from the keeper and front of the tie. A real pain to keep putting the blade back into the keeper. Is this experience just me, the quality of my tie, or is there some device to keep my tie blade in place cause the keeper just isnt doing its job. Do others have this experience of the tie blade separating from the keeper? thanks eric.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I understand the tie remains stationary with a suit jacket on and buttoned. . However, in my experience when I am walking outside with just a shirt and tie ( no jacket) , my tie flies up around my chest and face in a small breeze or when I am walking. The back blade of the tie separates from the keeper and front of the tie. A real pain to keep putting the blade back into the keeper. Is this experience just me, the quality of my tie, or *is there some device to keep my tie blade in place cause the keeper just isnt doing its job*. Do others have this experience. thanks eric.


I can think of four:
1. A tie clip (recommended)
2. A tie pin (not recommended)
3. A tie chain (insert your own joke here)
4. At least one tie maker I'm aware of puts a button hole in his tie keeper to permit you to button the keeper to the shirt, keeping the tie in place. I believe it is Bizzocchi. His ties also have a wide thread meant to help get wrinkles out of the fabric (I'm unclear how). His ties also, generally, have the distinct advantage of being attractive and something that people would actually wear. ahem.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> I can think of four:
> 1. A tie clip (recommended)
> 2. A tie pin (not recommended)
> 3. A tie chain (insert your own joke here)
> 4. At least one tie maker I'm aware of puts a button hole in his tie keeper to permit you to button the keeper to the shirt, keeping the tie in place. I believe it is Bizzocchi. His ties also have a wide thread meant to help get wrinkles out of the fabric (I'm unclear how). His ties also, generally, have the distinct advantage of being attractive and something that people would actually wear. ahem.


Thanks. A tie clip and A tie chain are very noticeable on the front of the tie and take away from the beautiful silouette, pattern, and color of the tie. I want something hidden so the tie, look, and style doesnt have tie jewelry and yet I can walk outside with confidence jacketless and my necktie is stationary. Thanks eric.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

You mean something such as this?
https://www.freepatentsonline.com/5216785.html


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Thanks. A tie clip and A tie chain are very noticeable on the front of the tie and take away from a beautiful silouette, pattern, and color of the tie. I want something hidden so the tie, look, and style doesnt have tie jewelry and yet I can walk outside with confidence jacketless. Thanks eric.


Just thinking out loud here, but in your design philosophy a tie clip takes away from "the beautiful silouette, pattern and color of the tie" but encrusting diamonds into a belt...

Never mind.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but in your design philosophy a tie clip takes away from "the beautiful silouette, pattern and color of the tie" but encrusting diamonds into a belt...
> 
> Never mind.


Yeah! I really dont like tie bling. Women are attracted to diamonds and why not have a little ice on the belt. I think the ladies will appreciate to see a little sparkle near the errogenous zone. The ladies might want to bend down and take a closer look at your diamonds.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Yeah! I really dont like tie bling. Women are attracted to diamonds and why not have a little ice on the belt. I think the ladies will appreciate to see a little sparkle near the errogenous zone. The ladies might want to bend down and take a closer look at your diamonds.


Heyooooooooooooooo

Glennie's workin' blue tonight!


----------



## A Harris (Jun 25, 2003)

> To Glennify
> 
> Anybody care to provide definitions?


Glennifying involves three basic steps:

1) Hold patented "Glenifiers" (aka scissors) at a novel angle

2) Cut

3) Apply for patent


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

To hold your tie (if you find this necessary)...any tie, I suggest using another forum member's invention (patented status unknown) here: https://www.tiealign.com/

5 for $5.49


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Call me contrary; call me argumentative, but Im going in to bat for Eric Glennie. Okay, not so much for EG but for what he stands for in part.

A key component of successful business, be it the production of goods or services, is the development of a competitive advantage over industry rivals. Where competition is fierce, as it tends to be in the modern, global business environment, anything that provides a competitive advantage is important. The modern practices of strategic management and HRM have seen corporate structures 'shortened' and the qualities of employees valued. Good managers take advice from all levels of all functions within an organisation, because they all have a unique way of scanning both the organisation and the environment they work in. Innovation is now valued as a key way of gaining a competitive advantage; it may not mean the development of a new, market-leading product, but the way an old product is made more efficiently or a different approach to marketing it.

Creativity and free thinking are therefore highly prized attributes in staff. In a recent study of academics' and practitioners' desired attributes in graduates, problem solving and creative thinking were ranked 1 and 2 by both groups (Tan et al., 2004). Communication skills, as a comparison, were 6 or below.

Silicon Valley in the 60's and 70's is often cited as a unique community where creativity, innovation and shared learning was highly valued. The result was enormous advances in technology in a short amount of time. It was often said that engineers were not employable if they hadn't failed in business at least two or three times, because to have failed they must have at least tried a new product. The failure wasn't the focus; the fact that they had developed a new semiconductor or launched new software was important. They may have fallen short on the management or marketing side but they has shown creativity, innovation and drive, and most likely they had gained a heap of knowledge from the experience.

I don't know EG at all and have barely glanced at a couple of his products. There may be issues about his intellectual property but I say don't knock him for his creativity. EG, keep dreaming, keep drawing and keep on making prototypes. Sooner or later one or more may become winners and you will have added to that wierd mix called menswear.

I sign off, sitting here in my suit (a nineteenth century barstardisation of then-mainstream mens' clothing) wearing black leather oxfords (who would have dreamed of not wearing boots in 1900?) and a silk tie (why on earth tell men that a cravat should have the ends pointed and left to fall to their navels?).


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

A Harris said:


> Glennifying involves three basic steps:
> 
> 1) Hold patented "Glenifiers" (aka scissors) at a novel angle
> 
> ...


Sounds remarkably similar to "To Bobbit":

1) Hold patented "Genifiers" at a novel place

2) Cut

3) Apply for bail.



DougNZ said:


> Call me contrary; call me argumentative, but Im going in to bat for Eric Glennie. Okay, not so much for EG but for what he stands for in part.
> 
> A key component of successful business, be it the production of goods or services, is the development of a competitive advantage over industry rivals. Where competition is fierce, as it tends to be in the modern, global business environment, anything that provides a competitive advantage is important. The modern practices of strategic management and HRM have seen corporate structures 'shortened' and the qualities of employees valued. Good managers take advice from all levels of all functions within an organisation, because they all have a unique way of scanning both the organisation and the environment they work in. Innovation is now valued as a key way of gaining a competitive advantage; it may not mean the development of a new, market-leading product, but the way an old product is made more efficiently or a different approach to marketing it.
> 
> ...


 See what happens when you spend your entire life hanging upside down on the bottom of the globe?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> I got me some Glennies
> That cost me some pennies
> The ladies will holla
> When they see that patent colla'


LOL! Brilliant! Usually to get a star to feature your product in a video you also have to pay for it. The more popular or desirable the product, the less the manufacturer pays for it. Rolls-Royce and Bentley's are regularly put in videos without having to pay anything. Jacob & Co. watches regularly appear in videos without Jacob paying anything. Apple under-wrote the cost of a few videos ($300,000 a piece usually) to get a few close-ups of the iPod. In your case, you might have to buy a rapper a private jet... a big one.



m kielty said:


> My advice: get a few accounts, have a runway show, get some press.


Clearly this guy isn't paying attention, as we can see from his ability to totally ignore and sidestep even the most direct, basic, sincere advice and ability come up with new and increasingly stupid questions at every turn. Has this supposed designer really never noticed that loop on the back of a tie?

Either he's playing dumb to get some abuse or he's INCREDIBLY thick. I suspect the former, but could easily believe the latter. I would be 100% convinced this guy is totally BS'ing us, if it were not for the fact that he actually keeps producing pics of "designs" he's cooked up in his basement.

Has anyone checked if the patents he claims to have are real, or made up?



eric glennie said:


> I have no clue where to find my audience. If anyone can guide me where to search for my audience, please forward any contacts or recommendations.


Well, when in doubt, spend 100% of your time searching on a web forum of people who think you're completely out of your mind and that your designs belong in a dumpster. It's always a good place to start.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> See what happens when you spend your entire life hanging upside down on the bottom of the globe?


What? You end up thinking like EG?


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Sator said:


> The New World map


:icon_smile:


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Glen-Glen, do you by chance have a twin brother named Howard? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> Hey Glen-Glen, do you by chance have a twin brother named Howard? :icon_smile_big:


LoL...word...it would appear as though the two were cut (or glennified) from the same cloth...


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

> I really love these shirts. very elegant and wearable for nobility. I see the stars are looking for the unique and different. Elton John was known for pushing the envelope in fashion. Alex, deep down inside I believe you admire my work Even though I cannot produce a shirt yet. My imagination in fashion is comparable to the great fashion designers the world has seen. You are probably the best custom shirtmaker, but you have seen the best designer. Elton John has seen them all in fashion. Please send EJ a PM to see if AZ is in EG's league when it comes to menswear design. I love your shirts.


Eric are you out of your freaken mind? Great men are great because other people talk favorably about them. Great men rarely talk about themselves! Do you never stop talking about yourself?! If you want to be great then let others talk for you and you keep your mouth shut. That is how it works.

And one other thing; advertisements last a few seconds one time, after that talk like a normal person. Anyway, your not a great fashion designer. Probably ever imagineable collar has already been done several times within the last 300-400 years or more. Reinventing does not make one great. Reinventing something that is already done in the past that is long gone because nobody liked it is not something to brag about. Great designers throw out stuff that does not sell (they don't want their names ruined). Even children have done some of your collar ideas before you were even born.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

DougNZ said:


> Call me contrary; call me argumentative, but Im going in to bat for Eric Glennie. Okay, not so much for EG but for what he stands for in part.
> 
> A key component of successful business, be it the production of goods or services, is the development of a competitive advantage over industry rivals. Where competition is fierce, as it tends to be in the modern, global business environment, anything that provides a competitive advantage is important. The modern practices of strategic management and HRM have seen corporate structures 'shortened' and the qualities of employees valued. Good managers take advice from all levels of all functions within an organisation, because they all have a unique way of scanning both the organisation and the environment they work in. Innovation is now valued as a key way of gaining a competitive advantage; it may not mean the development of a new, market-leading product, but the way an old product is made more efficiently or a different approach to marketing it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much DougNZ for your insight. I consider myself a creative thinker and philosopher, not a businessman and chose fashion to be my outlet for some internal psychological strife my psychotherapist cant explain. I have a lot of design ideas for different kinds of industries such as automotive and computer software but I enjoy fashion. By nature, I am shy, quiet, usually soft-spoken, but I love to challenge the establishment. Challenging tradition is what propels business forward and creates jobs to stimulate innovation. I enjoy calling out the big shots, because I want to challenge their intelligence and possibly push fashion forward. I hope this establishment is thinking or possibly talking about different ideas in fashion. Based on the views for this thread, people are listening and amused which is good for the establishment.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> By nature, I am shy, quiet, usually soft-spoken,.


Well, you sure fooled me.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

So, any word yet from Elton John?


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

acidicboy said:


> So, any word yet from Elton John?


what like "sorry seems to be the hardest word"

or even "rocketman"


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Based on the views for this thread, people are listening and amused which is good for the establishment.


In case you're unclear, we're not amused by the establishment, we're amused by you.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Thank you very much DougNZ for your insight. I consider myself a creative thinker and philosopher, not a businessman and--- *chose fashion to be my outlet for some internal psychological strife my psychotherapist cant explain.* ----I have a lot of design ideas for different kinds of industries such as automotive and computer software but I enjoy fashion. By nature, I am shy, quiet, usually soft-spoken, but I love to challenge the establishment. Challenging tradition is what propels business forward and creates jobs to stimulate innovation. I enjoy calling out the big shots, because I want to challenge their intelligence and possibly push fashion forward. I hope this establishment is thinking or possibly talking about different ideas in fashion. Based on the views for this thread, people are listening and amused which is good for the establishment.


I'm smelling hoax again. Psychotherapists have an explanation for everything.

Maybe Glennie is Kabbaz, kabbazing Glennie, kabbazing Kabbaz.


----------



## A Harris (Jun 25, 2003)

m kielty said:


> I'm smelling hoax again. Psychotherapists have an explanation for everything.
> 
> Maybe Glennie is Kabbaz, kabbazing Glennie, kabbazing Kabbaz.


All I can say is that, if Glennie is a troll, he deserves an award. Maybe even an awards show. We could call it 'the Glennies.'


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

acidicboy said:


> So, any word yet from Elton John?


I still did not get an email from EJ last nite. EJ give me a hollar if you like this collar.

"Stock" Collar Shirt at final fitting stage:

"Stock" Collared shirt makes its debut:


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

A Harris said:


> All I can say is that, if Glennie is a troll, he deserves an award. Maybe even an awards show. We could call it 'the Glennies.'


I say it's "Howard."


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> and chose fashion to be my outlet for some internal psychological strife my psychotherapist cant explain.


I was actually going to ask a related question, but you already answered it for me.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

rkipperman said:


> I was actually going to ask a related question, but you already answered it for me.


Some of the greatest artistic minds in the history of the world were psychotic freaks. Galileo's theory the world was round, Picasso's art of cubism, Sigmund Freuds theory of psychoanalysis were all artistic viewpoints that were viewed skeptical. They were gentlemen with a vision no one else had and were chastized. They were Probably anti-social , introverted closet workers. From the beginning of my postings , I just asked to Please take a look at the collars, understand their creativity, your critiques are very much appreciated, and move onto the next idea in the art gallery. Love them or hate them, you saw them.

Galileo's _Dialogue_ used ridicule to defeats his opponents!!​In his book _Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems, Ptolemaic and Copernican_, Galileo used RIDICULE or SATIRE by referring to the person who holds the geocentric view as _SIMPLICIO_ or _SIMPLETON!!!!!_


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

This thread has...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> Some of the greatest artistic minds in the history of the world were psychotic freaks.


Yes, but just because you're a psychotic freak, it doesn't mean you're a great artistic mind.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

DougNZ said:


> Call me contrary; call me argumentative,


Since you live down under do you own the Batmobile?

I think you are one of the best contributors here.


----------



## Bertie Wooster (Feb 11, 2006)

RJman said:


> This thread has...


RJ, I'll see your Fonzie and raise you a Tom :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Galileo's _Dialogue_ used ridicule to defeats his opponents!!​


...and I'm quite sure that Galileo would have exhausted his arsenal with you...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

m kielty said:


> I'm smelling hoax again. Psychotherapists have an explanation for everything.
> 
> Maybe Glennie is Kabbaz, kabbazing Glennie, kabbazing Kabbaz.


Hush, man, HUSH!!! We've only 13 pages more to go to break the Black Suit record. Guiness is watching!


----------



## T4phage (Nov 12, 2003)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Hush, man, HUSH!!! We've only 13 pages more to go to break the Black Suit record. Guiness is watching!


Black Suit record on SF? Wasn't the "p" thread longer?


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...and I'm quite sure that Galileo would have exhausted his arsenal with you...


And ridicule is not a word to be bandied about lightly in this thread


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

m kielty said:


> I'm smelling hoax again. Psychotherapists have an explanation for everything.
> 
> Maybe Glennie is Kabbaz, kabbazing Glennie, kabbazing Kabbaz.


Could it be that Alex is the "Sybil" of the bespoke shirting trac(?)!!! Shirts, extreme collar designs!!! Where and when might it end? Is it possible that each and every poster in this bizzare, convoluted discourse is but another personality, harbored within a single grotesque host? Sitting before our respective keyboards, should we be trembling with fear(!)? Tune in next post, as the story continues, forever....


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Could it be that Alex is the "Sybil" of the bespoke shirting trac(?)!!! Shirts, extreme collar designs!!! Where and when might it end? Is it possible that each and every poster in this bizzare, convoluted discourse is but another personality, harbored within a single grotesque host? Sitting before our respective keyboards, should we be trembling with fear(!)? Tune in next post, as the story continues, forever....


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Could it be that Alex is the "Sybil" of the bespoke shirting trac(?)!!! Shirts, extreme collar designs!!! Where and when might it end? Is it possible that each and every poster in this bizzare, convoluted discourse is but another personality, harbored within a single grotesque host? Sitting before our respective keyboards, should we be trembling with fear(!)? Tune in next post, as the story continues, forever....


BANGING HEADS WITH TRADITIONAL MENSWEAR IS EXHAUSTING!

This photo pretty much express my emotions

javascript://
Cant teach old dogs new tricks


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

eric glennie said:


> BANGING HEADS WITH TRADITIONAL MENSWEAR IS EXHAUSTING!
> 
> This photo pretty much express my emotions
> 
> Cant teach old dogs new tricks


that may be true, but your tricks aren't funny and thus not worth learning. Or worth wearing.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

​


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*OH*

Is this a shameless bump or what? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been away for two weeks and THIS THREAD IS STILL GOING ON?

Good Lord...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> ​


Alex! I see your wit matches your skill as a fashion STYLIST. Very , Very good with a sense of humor, but can you design?????


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> Alex! I see your wit matches your skill as a fashion STYLIST. Very , Very good with a sense of humor, but can you design?????


...hmmmm...somebody get the billows...there might be some life left in this one yet...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...hmmmm...somebody get the billows...there might be some life left in this one yet...


The old dog seemed to be sleeping until EG kicked it awake again. Methinks he isn't so insulted by it after all. No such thing as bad publicity?


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Alex! I see your wit matches your skill as a fashion STYLIST. Very , Very good with a sense of humor, but can you design?????


Oh how I long for the days when I can be bamboozled (like many other high profile uber-rich guys) and buy a shirt of impeccible fit, from a non-designer such as Mr. Kabbaz (I desparately hope that day will come). I know that many people who like to dress well and wear the best fitting clothes are often fooled into buying un-designed clothes by Mr. Kabbaz. I too wish to buy un-designed clothes from this very man.

As I stated in another thread...I have a "Buy something from here some day" list. Mr. Kabbaz is on this list (not that it means anything in particular to Mr. Kabbaz)...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Didactical said:


> Oh how I long for the days when I can be bamboozled (like many other high profile uber-rich guys) and buy a shirt of impeccible fit, from a non-designer such as Mr. Kabbaz (I desparately hope that day will come). I know that many people who like to dress well and wear the best fitting clothes are often fooled into buying un-designed clothes by Mr. Kabbaz. I too wish to buy un-designed clothes from this very man.
> 
> As I stated in another thread...I have a "Buy something from here some day" list. Mr. Kabbaz is on this list (not that it means anything in particular to Mr. Kabbaz)...:icon_smile_big:


https://javascript[B][/B]://
Cant teach old dogs new tricks

Here is my new middle finger to the boring and mundane world of traditional menswear. If you look really close, you can see my salute!!!!


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

Now now...you dont even know what my wardrobe consists of. I have plenty of new "tricks" (being young and foolish as I am). Sometimes I wear blue jeans..._gasp!_...and t-shirts..._oh, the humanity!_ My main goal...is to incorporate more old tricks into my daily wardrobe.

Your recurring question, do I like your shirt collars? No, they are not my "style". I dont believe that you will find your way onto my "Buy something from here some day" list (not that it matters to you).

I have even shown your designs to my friends. None of them were interested either. Many of my friends dont even see the use of a collar in the first place...so whenever possible, they wear these new designs of shirts where the collar is absent. It is known as a T-shirt.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

Eric:
What do you think is the greater contribution you have made to men's fashion- your collars or your neckwear. Also, if you had to pick an all-time best look from what you have designed, which collar/neckwear combination 
goes best together? Notice, I am not limiting you to ties, but also want to include the thin tie, and scarves as well as a possibility.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> https://javascript[B][/B]://
> Cant teach old dogs new tricks
> 
> Here is my new middle finger to the boring and mundane world of traditional menswear. If you look really close, you can see my salute!!!!


aaah yes...but...is it a patented middle finger???


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Can we now assume that this forum is a cyber-villiage and we have determined the identity of our very own "Village Idiot?" Me thinks...Yes!


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Can we now assume that this forum is a cyber-villiage and we have determined the identity of our very own "Village Idiot?" Me thinks...Yes!


He has one particularly fierce competitor in the Interchange, perhaps we should get them to duke it out.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

dopey said:


> Eric:
> What do you think is the greater contribution you have made to men's fashion- your collars or your neckwear. Also, if you had to pick an all-time best look from what you have designed, which collar/neckwear combination
> goes best together? Notice, I am not limiting you to ties, but also want to include the thin tie, and scarves as well as a possibility.


 If there are any attorneys present, perhaps they could explain to this poor sot the penalties for inciting a riot.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

dopey said:


> Eric:
> What do you think is the greater contribution you have made to men's fashion- your collars or your neckwear. Also, if you had to pick an all-time best look from what you have designed, which collar/neckwear combination
> goes best together? Notice, I am not limiting you to ties, but also want to include the thin tie, and scarves as well as a possibility.


psssht...his greatest contribution to the world of menswear would be some of the insane things that he has stated on this thread...

...hey at least they were good for a laugh...


----------



## nicksull (Sep 1, 2005)

*LOSING THE WILL TO LIVE.....*

Okay the only question now on most members keyboards is how many more posts before this one breaks the record? Because that is surely the only reason this moribund waste of keystrokes is still going....


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Yawn ....


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

even eric is getting tired of his bull***t at this point


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Let me just say that I am not in favor of this thread breaking the record. Years from now, when the great historians look into this site, I don't want them to think this thread was a very significant one in AAAC. 

... so how many pages to go?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Glen-Glen! Come take your rightful place in history and keep this thing going!


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

Glen, years from now when you are great success, you can look back at this thread and laugh at all of us.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My perspective on the eric glennie designs must be undergoing a metamorphosis, as I found myself inspired by EG's popped collars, segemented ties and skinny neckerscarves; and, last evening, attempted to launch my own future as a fashionwear designer, "cut" from the glennie' mold. I took a pair of my odd trousers and taking a seam ripper, carefully opened an eight inch section in the seam of the seat of the trousers, after which, the wife sewed velcro strips on the opposing sides of the resultant opening. I suspect the sartorially inspired masses will recognize this truly unique feature of "The Eagle fit/Quick sh*t" trouser design...a truly innovative solution for those occassions when one has to get in and out of the men's room, in just a little less time. Take that Kabbaz...the field of "the only real fashion designers" has now doubled in size! Perhaps I shall unveil my new design(s) at the next Collection of Sartorial Excellence(?)!!!


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> I took a pair of my odd trousers and taking a seam ripper, carefully opened an eight inch section in the seam of the seat of the trousers, after which, the wife sewed velcro strips on the opposing sides of the resultant opening. I suspect the sartorially inspired masses will recognize this truly unique feature of "The Eagle fit/Quick sh*t" trouser design...a truly innovative solution for those occassions when one has to get in and out of the men's room, in just a little less time. quote]
> 
> Can I get that custom with a 10" closure?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Valhson;646173... Can I get that custom with a 10" closure?[/QUOTE said:


> Indeed you may...and if, through accident or intentional act, you are able to provide your own pair of pre-ripped trousers, we will install our "patented, velcro seat seal" in the trousers you provide to us, discounting the $299 price of the finished product by 39 cents! We look forward to your future order.


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> My perspective on the eric glennie designs must be undergoing a metamorphosis, as I found myself inspired by EG's popped collars, segemented ties and skinny neckerscarves; and, last evening, attempted to launch my own future as a fashionwear designer, "cut" from the glennie' mold. I took a pair of my odd trousers and taking a seam ripper, carefully opened an eight inch section in the seam of the seat of the trousers, after which, the wife sewed velcro strips on the opposing sides of the resultant opening. I suspect the sartorially inspired masses will recognize this truly unique feature of "The Eagle fit/Quick sh*t" trouser design...a truly innovative solution for those occassions when one has to get in and out of the men's room, in just a little less time. Take that Kabbaz...the field of "the only real fashion designers" has now doubled in size! Perhaps I shall unveil my new design(s) at the next Collection of Sartorial Excellence(?)!!!


WOW! I inspired another closet designer. Unfortunately, I saw this opening in the seat of long underwear in my grandfather's day. So once again you are an imitator and not an innovator. Any more challengers or is Goliath ( trads) willing to concede to David how innovative EG is. Anyways, how are you going to take a dump thru you pants unless your going commando. Thanks for your inspirtation and I see your vision is in your pants. Freud would say your inspiration comes from your phallic fixation to your back door. thanks eric.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> ...Unfortunately, I saw this opening in the seat of long underwear in my grandfather's day. So once again you are an imitator and not an innovator.


Ahh but, your grandfather's longjohns did not sport a velcro closure. So, I really am a sartorial visionary...and you sir, are just another naysayer!

[/QUOYE]Anyways, how are you going to take a dump thru you pants unless your going commando. Thanks for your inspirtation and I see your vision is in your pants. Freud would say your inspiration comes from your phallic fixation to your back door. thanks eric.[/QUOTE]

Oh curses! I have yet to sell my first pair of "Eagle fit/Quick sh*t trousers...and I am faced with my first product recall! This really "stinks!"

PS: Hope I don't lose my a** on this deal!


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Ahh but, your grandfather's longjohns did not sport a velcro closure. So, I really am a sartorial visionary...and you sir, are just another naysayer!
> 
> [/QUOYE]Anyways, how are you going to take a dump thru you pants unless your going commando. Thanks for your inspirtation and I see your vision is in your pants. Freud would say your inspiration comes from your phallic fixation to your back door. thanks eric.


Oh curses! I have yet to sell my first pair of "Eagle fit/Quick sh*t trousers...and I am faced with my first product recall! This really "stinks!"

PS: Hope I don't lose my a** on this deal![/quote]

I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

eric glennie said:


> If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the hole and now you have something.


Crotchless jammies with built in manmerkin?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Oh curses! I have yet to sell my first pair of "Eagle fit/Quick sh*t trousers...and I am faced with my first product recall! This really "stinks!"
> 
> PS: Hope I don't lose my a** on this deal!


I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.[/quote]

Eagle. I have a thought. Lets make a prototype, bring it to MAGIC in the spring, and see what the boys think. We could ask Hugh Hephner to be a sponsor. Andy, you know Hugh. Hook us up!! thanks EG.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

dopey said:


> Eric:
> What do you think is the greater contribution you have made to men's fashion- your collars or your neckwear. Also, if you had to pick an all-time best look from what you have designed, which collar/neckwear combination
> goes best together? Notice, I am not limiting you to ties, but also want to include the thin tie, and scarves as well as a possibility.





eric glennie said:


> WOW! I inspired another closet designer. Unfortunately, I saw this opening in the seat of long underwear in my grandfather's day. So once again you are an imitator and not an innovator. Any more challengers or is Goliath ( trads) willing to concede to David how innovative EG is. Anyways, how are you going to take a dump thru you pants unless your going commando. Thanks for your inspirtation and I see your vision is in your pants. Freud would say your inspiration comes from your phallic fixation to your back door. thanks eric.





eric glennie said:


> Oh curses! I have yet to sell my first pair of "Eagle fit/Quick sh*t trousers...and I am faced with my first product recall! This really "stinks!"
> 
> PS: Hope I don't lose my a** on this deal!


I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.[/QUOTE]



eric glennie said:


> I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.


Eagle. I have a thought. Lets make a prototype, bring it to MAGIC in the spring, and see what the boys think. We could ask Hugh Hephner to be a sponsor. Andy, you know Hugh. Hook us up!! thanks EG.[/QUOTE]

Eric:
I asked you a real question in an attempt to learn something about innovation in men's fashion, but you have been preoccupied with making jokes. Can it really be that you have nothing innovative?

You have some interesting new looks. How do you put them together? If you had only one moment in the sun, who would be your leadoff batter for leading the field of new ideas in men's fashion?


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

dopey said:


> Eric:
> I asked you a real question in an attempt to learn something about innovation in men's fashion, but you have been preoccupied with making jokes. Can it really be that you have nothing innovative?
> 
> You have some interesting new looks. How do you put them together? If you had only one moment in the sun, who would be your leadoff batter for leading the field of new ideas in men's fashion?


Eric, I'm sorry you have to continually be subjected to the kind of abuse you have received on this forum.

I admire how, while spending so many years in a Federal prison , you used that time to develop an innovative approach to fashion. With all that baggage, you can still laugh off the abuse with a humorous, offhand remark.
Your ideas don't appeal to me-the pants idea especially-but there is a market, perhaps in Europe.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

m kielty said:


> I admire how, *while spending so many years in a Federal prison* , you used that time to develop an innovative approach to fashion.


 What, what, what??? E-Glen has been to the penn??? Where did this come from???


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

dopey said:


> Eric:
> What do you think is the greater contribution you have made to men's fashion- your collars or your neckwear. Also, if you had to pick an all-time best look from what you have designed, which collar/neckwear combination
> goes best together? Notice, I am not limiting you to ties, but also want to include the thin tie, and scarves as well as a possibility.


In all seriousness, thank you for the question dopey. As you can see by the responses, traditional menswear is not too keen on my unique style. Dress shirts are going out of style and more casual wear is coming into the workplace. There is an untapped market though for a unique, casual dress shirt collar such as the hybrisport casual collar. This collar is not so bold, yet sporty to wear under a sweater, sweatshirt, sport jacket, or suit jacket to show a little individuality in a collar or as a hybrisport collared jacket on the slopes . I believe the neckline is the focal point of a man in a suit so I wanted to focus my designs and establish my label at the neckline. To answer your question , I believe my collars will make the biggest impact because they are such a high-profile look that distinguishes my label from other designers. Anyone walking on the street can distinguish an Eric Glennie dress shirt from any other designer in the world based on the collar style. " I have that going for me, which is good".

https://javascript[B][/B]://

https://javascript[B][/B]://

To answer your question, which collar and neckwear I think go best together. I personally like to keep it simple. Too much innovation can draw attention away from the look. What I like is a traditional button down collar with a spliced necktie or my favorite is design #1, cut out collar such as this one with a traditional necktie. The cut out collar is very similar to a traditional collar except the collar points are behind the tie so the collar ends dont show. A clean , smooth collar.

https://javascript[B][/B]://

I do like this collar also. Very similar to a button down but shaped. I have noticed some of the boys on capitol hill wear button down dress shirts that bubble up or the collar doesnt lay down on the shirt. This collar solves that problem by the collar setting down on the shirt and creating a unique look.

https://javascript[B][/B]://

Some of the good ole boys and fashionistas didnt notice the unique vest in this picture. If you look at the little things on Eric Glennie's Website, you will see a lot of innovation rather than collars, pants, and ties. Just looking for my big break in the industry and you will see an explosion of innovation from EG.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> What, what, what??? E-Glen has been to the penn??? Where did this come from???


Huh...that's what I was wondering...

I guess he learned all of his cutting skills from back when he used to have to _shank foos_...


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

dopey said:


> I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.


Eagle. I have a thought. Lets make a prototype, bring it to MAGIC in the spring, and see what the boys think. We could ask Hugh Hephner to be a sponsor. Andy, you know Hugh. Hook us up!! thanks EG.[/quote]

Eric:
I asked you a real question in an attempt to learn something about innovation in men's fashion, but you have been preoccupied with making jokes. Can it really be that you have nothing innovative?

You have some interesting new looks. How do you put them together? If you had only one moment in the sun, who would be your leadoff batter for leading the field of new ideas in men's fashion?[/quote]

Thanks again for the very professional question. If I had a leadoff batter, it would have to be Thom Browne. He had a vision for a look and stuck with that look over tremendous ridicule. He has become a very successful designer and innovator in menswear whether traditional men like his styles or not. Mr. Browne even has the great fashion houses of Europe knocking him off. I would be honored to be Mr. Browne's bat boy anytime. Thanks again for the question .. EG


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

more like batty boy!


----------



## Bernard Arnest (Oct 22, 2007)

"As for Glennie, he's the most entertaining troll we've had in a long time here so let's try not to scare him away too quickly. Lots more laughs to be had..."



spot-on :-D


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

If this thread becomes larger than the black suit thread, it will be patented.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I like your thought process. If you really want to be innovative, make the 8" hole in the FRONT of the pants and put mink or fox fur around the opening and now you have something. Truly innovative and purposeful. Beautiful minds do think together. thanks eric.


Eagle. I have a thought. Lets make a prototype, bring it to MAGIC in the spring, and see what the boys think. We could ask Hugh Hephner to be a sponsor. Andy, you know Hugh. Hook us up!! thanks EG.[/QUOTE]



dopey said:


> Eric: I asked you a real question in an attempt to learn something about innovation in men's fashion, but you have been preoccupied with making jokes. Can it really be that you have nothing innovative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

Bob Loblaw said:


> If this thread becomes larger than the black suit thread, it will be patented.


How many pages to go?


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

this is a bear baiting thread.

you should all be ashamed of yourselves !

*still punches Eric in the sphincter again with brass knuckles non the less *


----------



## Didactical (Jul 23, 2007)

eric glennie said:


> Eagle. I have a thought. Lets make a prototype, bring it to MAGIC in the spring, and see what the boys think. We could ask Hugh Hephner to be a sponsor. Andy, you know Hugh. Hook us up!! thanks EG.





dopey said:


> Eric:
> I asked you a real question in an attempt to learn something about innovation in men's fashion, but you have been preoccupied with making jokes. Can it really be that you have nothing innovative?
> 
> You have some interesting new looks. How do you put them together? If you had only one moment in the sun, who would be your leadoff batter for leading the field of new ideas in men's fashion?





eric glennie said:


> Thanks again for the very professional question. If I had a leadoff batter, it would have to be Thom Browne. He had a vision for a look and stuck with that look over tremendous ridicule. He has become a very successful designer and innovator in menswear whether traditional men like his styles or not. Mr. Browne even has the great fashion houses of Europe knocking him off. I would be honored to be Mr. Browne's bat boy anytime. Thanks again for the question .. EG


As far as leadoff batter...i believe dopey was asking for a leadoff look. A compleate head-to-toe "eric glennie look" that would be your trademark "complete look." Like that Thom Browne that you speak of...its the shrunken suit...skinny tie...button down shirt...no-show socks.

Do you have more than just formal shirts and 2 tone ties to complete that eric glennie look?


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Huh...that's what I was wondering...
> 
> I guess he learned all of his cutting skills from back when he used to have to _shank foos_...


This could be the marketing strategy that Eric needs to become a design superstar. It worked for 50 Cent! He can say his designs are inspired by the mean streets, and were refined in prison where he learned to cut collars using shanks. He can also say he got shot 9 times... in the hand he uses to cut collars. The Eric Glennie philosiphy: get famous, or die trying!!! :aportnoy:

All this worked for G-Unit clothing which is worth hundreds of millions, why not Eric?


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

omairp said:


> This could be the marketing strategy that Eric needs to become a design superstar. It worked for 50 Cent! He can say his designs are inspired by the mean streets, and were refined in prison where he learned to cut collars using shanks. He can also say he got shot 9 times... in the hand he uses to cut collars. The Eric Glennie philosiphy: get famous, or die trying!!! :aportnoy:
> 
> All this worked for G-Unit clothing which is worth hundreds of millions, why not Eric?


The design process starts with an idea and the idea comes to a reality by draping and cutting fabric with a SCISSORS. Fashion stylists knock off other designer's ideas and run the pattern thru CAD to cut the design. A true designer like myself, still uses the age old scissor to cut thier own unique style out of fabric. There are a lot of imitators in fashion but few innovators. EG is an innovator.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Albert said:


> How many pages to go?


Too damn many, I'm afraid.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Bob Loblaw said:


> If this thread becomes larger than the black suit thread, it will be patented.


 Not to be caught short again, I have already filed the application.



naylor said:


> How many pages to go? Too damn many, I'm afraid.


 11


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

If the Black Suit thread was _War and Peace_, this one is _Crime and Punishment_.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> The design process starts with an idea and the idea comes to a reality by draping and cutting fabric with a SCISSORS. Fashion stylists knock off other designer's ideas and run the pattern thru CAD to cut the design. A true designer like myself, still uses the age old scissor to cut thier own unique style out of fabric. There are a lot of imitators in fashion but few innovators. EG is an innovator.


Admit it...you're using a sharpened toothbrush to cut your collars...Maybe you could make wearing a bullet proof glove on your cutting hand your new trademark...

_I dont know what you heard about me, but a b!tch can't get a dolla up outta me, No Cadillac, no perm, you can't see, that I'm a mutha fuggin Eric Glen-nie..._


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> _I dont know what you heard about me, but a b!tch can't get a dolla up outta me, No Cadillac, no perm, you can't see, that I'm a mutha f***ing Eric Glen-nie..._


What's that about?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

young guy said:


> What's that about?


If you read back a few posts E-Glen was being compared to Fiddy...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> The design process starts with an idea and the idea comes to a reality by draping and cutting fabric with a SCISSORS. Fashion stylists knock off other designer's ideas and run the pattern thru CAD to cut the design. A true designer like myself, still uses the age old scissor to cut thier own unique style out of fabric. There are a lot of imitators in fashion but few innovators. EG is an innovator.


But in a few years when you're selling hundreds of thousands of shirts a year, won't your hands get tired from cutting them all with scissors? :icon_smile:

Eric, tell us a little bit about your background, I don't just want to know about Eric Glennie the designer, I want to know about Eric Glennie, the man behind the designs. What was prison like? What were you in for? How did effect your vision of style? What are you trained in as a profession? How old are you? Where are you from? At what point did you decide you wanted to be a designer? Were your parents supportive of your dream? When did you realize you have a unique gift? Do you envision your brand being something that every sharp businessman owns, or some ultra-exclusive bespoke brand that makes Kabbaz look like K-mart?


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

Teacher said:


> If the Black Suit thread was _War and Peace_, this one is _Crime and Punishment_.


Heavy on the punishment.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> What were you in for?


Crimes against fashion??? Public decency laws???


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> If you read back a few posts E-Glen was being compared to Fiddy...


I think the Boyz would look great in the EG cut away collar.
I am not a great rhymer like Gabba Ghoul
nor hollar like a Double A fool
but I can spit with the fire
to state my desire 
there isnt a designer
that would graduate from EG's school.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Eric, tell us a little bit about yourself. We want to understand the mind behind the designs.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eric glennie said:


> I think the Boyz would look great in the EG cut away collar.
> I am not a great rhymer like Gabba Ghoul
> nor hollar like a Double A fool
> but I can spit with the fire
> ...


What do you mean you "are not a great rhymer"? Your poetry ranks right up there with your clothing designs...(?)!!!


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

omairp said:


> Eric, tell us a little bit about yourself. We want to understand the mind behind the designs.


Originally Posted by *omairp* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=646967#post646967 
_This could be the marketing strategy that Eric needs to become a design superstar. It worked for 50 Cent! He can say his designs are inspired by the mean streets, and were refined in prison where he learned to cut collars using shanks. He can also say he got shot 9 times... in the hand he uses to cut collars. The Eric Glennie philosiphy: get famous, or die trying!!! :aportnoy:

All this worked for G-Unit clothing which is worth hundreds of millions, why not Eric?_

Married, love women, 2year old daughter, from the big woods of northern Minnesota

RAP SHEET ON EG
minor trespassing for skinny dipping in a public park after hours with 2 hot chics and a couple parking tickets.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

...I think one not need to look any further than his "location": MN. As in Minnesota. For some reason images of napoleon dynamite come to mind.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

kirbya said:


> ...I think one not need to look any further than his "location": MN. As in Minnesota. For some reason images of napoleon dynamite come to mind.


Vote for Pedro, oops I mean Eric.


----------



## trims (Apr 12, 2007)

kirbya said:


> ...I think one not need to look any further than his "location": MN. As in Minnesota. For some reason images of napoleon dynamite come to mind.


Uncle Rico?


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Eric,

You said previously you had many ideas on many things.
Doing a search on Eric Glennie, I see you've posted on other forums as well.
One particular post I was reading - I don't recall which one- was in a forum on women's shoes. 
Something to do with your idea on shoe inserts.
You were going back and forth with a waitress and about how hard it is to stand around all day. 

Have you considered Glennifying shoes?
I'm sure you could go on for a few pages about that. 
Your so full of ideas.:icon_smile:


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

m kielty said:


> Eric,
> 
> You said previously you had many ideas on many things.
> Doing a search on Eric Glennie, I see you've posted on other forums as well.
> ...


Not me! I dont design womens shoes or inserts and dont plan on it. Must be an imposter looking to ride my back into infamy.


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

eric glennie;644024I have a lot of design ideas for different kinds of industries such as automotive and computer software but I enjoy fashion.[/quote said:


> Sorry, must be someone else. Fame can be harsh. Hangerons everywhere.
> 
> I guess I got your ideas for automotive concepts mixed up with the shoe imposter's post.
> 
> So, have you Glennified any autos?


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

*It's Andy!*

I think it's his Halloween Costume... he's tricked us all! Andy... you trickster, you.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

m kielty said:


> So, have you Glennified any autos?


This comes to mind:


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a strange vehicle too, probably snapped in Croydon.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Is that chair canvassed or fused ?


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm glad humor has returned to this thread.

Though, I do want to know why every-other designer that calls me thinks their designs are patentable? I just threw one out, last week, for claiming their wool overcoat was patentable and would I sign an NDA! The design was boilerplate - at best. I was going to turn down the job because it wasn't interesting enough. But, then they threw out this patent and NDA stuff, and I was dead certain they were too dumb to be in this business.

If it were 2 months ago, I would've shown 'em a zipper, explained the difference between patentable and non-patentable products, the business ramifications of having a patent, and all that other mularky. Instead, I've decided this is the litmus test for the _too-dumb-to-be-in this-business_ newbies.

Ooh... for grins, here's another one: a woman sews (poorly, I might add) a strip of fabric to the bottom of a T-shirt and calls it a dress. She's consulting with a patent attorney. I didn't even get a chance to sit down. My butt basically bounced off the chair and I walked out of the coffee shop laughing.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eric glennie said:


> RAP SHEET ON EG
> minor trespassing for skinny dipping in a public park after hours with 2 hot chics and a couple parking tickets.


...and you got sent to the Federal clink for that???


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> This is a strange vehicle too, probably snapped in Croydon.


Ahh yes, the Yugo Burberry Edition...a mechanical disaster that will seem to be with you forever! (winks)


----------



## eric glennie (Jun 22, 2007)

Please check out some more revolutionary ideas for mens and womens pants on my website www.ericglennie.com under bevel blue jeans. Let me know what you think? thanks eric
javascript://javascript://javascript://javascript://javascript://javascript://
javascript://javascript://


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Ahh yes, the Yugo Burberry Edition...a mechanical disaster that will seem to be with you forever! (winks)


It's an old Mini Metro, another mechanical disaster!


----------

